# Härtestes Horror-Game



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

*Härtestes Horror-Game*

*1.* WAS HALTET IHR VON SURVIVAL-HORRORS

*2.* WAS GEFÄLLT/MISSFÄLLT EUCH DARAN

*3.* WELCHES IST FÜR EUCH ZUR ZEIT DAS ULTIMATIVSTE, ERSCHRECKENDSTE, EXTREMSTE SPIEL DIESER ART 

*4.* GAB ES EIN SPIEL, BEI DEM IHR ES SCHWER HATTET WEITERZUSPIELEN, OHNE ZU KREPIEREN 
*
5.* WAS IST FÜR EUCH DAS ERSCHRECKENDSTE, GEEIGNETSTE SZENARIO

*6. *GIBT ES HORROR-FILME ODER -BÜCHER, DIE IHR GERNE ALS SURVIVAL-HORROR-GAME IM SORTIMENT HABEN WOLLTET

_____________________________________________________________________

_*Horror-Game-Toplist:*_

*Platz 1: Condemned (23)*
Erscheinungsdatum: 15.11.2005
Entwickler: Monolith
Altersfreigabe: (seit längerer Zeit beschlagnahmt)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360

Nach einhelliger Meinung der User, neben _Dead Space_, das härteste Horror-Game. Man jagt als FBI-Agent einen bizarren Serienmörder, welcher seine Opfer auf eigenartige Weise umbringt - zugleich passieren in der (nicht näher genannten) Stadt merkwürdige Vorfälle, massenweise Vögel sterben ohne Grund und die Gewalttaten nehmen drastisch zu.
Die Fortsetzung _Condemned 2: Bloodshot_ erschien am 4.4.2008 exklusiv für die Microsoft XBox 360 und Sony Playstation 3 und wurde ebenfalls beschlagnahmt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 2: Dead Space (20)**
*Erscheinungsdatum: 6.11.2008
Entwickler: Electronic Arts Redwood Shores
Altersfreigabe: keine Jugendfreigabe
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Zusammen mit dem oben genannten Spiel das am häufigsten in diesem Thread frequentierte Horror-Game - da es in der Zukunft bzw. eim Weltall angesiedelt ist, kann man es treffender als ein Science-Fiction-Horror-Spiel bezeichnen. Als Teil eines Reperaturteams landet man etwas unglücklich auf dem Bergbauschiff USG Ishimura und bekommt es mit unbekannten, extraterrestrischen Lebensformen zu tun. Eine Fortsetzung ist in Arbeit, derzeit allerdings nur für die Microsoft XBox 360 und Sony Playstation 3 gedacht - eine PC-Fassung ist noch im Gespräch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 3: F.E.A.R.-Reihe (18)*
Entwickler: Monolith, TimeGate, Day 1
Erscheinungsdatum: 2005 - 2009
Altersfreigabe: ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Einer der wohl bekanntesten, neueren Horror-Spiele. Kult-Enwickler Monolith, welcher bereits mit den _No one lives forever_-Spielen zwei grandios inszenierte Games hingelegt hat, brachte mit _F.E.A.R._ 2005 nochmals den Hammer raus und stellte über längere Zeit die unangefochtene Horror-Referenz im Shooter-Genre dar. Die K.I. gilt außerdem bis heute als ungeschlagen. _F.E.A.R._ bietete nicht nur subtilen und verstörenden Horror, an dem sich jede Hollywood-Produktion die Zähne ausbeißt, sondern auch bombastische Gefechte mit Bullet-Time und spektakulären Physik-Effekten - deshalb ist _F.E.A.R._ vermutlich immernoch das qualitativ insgesamt hochwertigste Horror-Spiel. Die beiden Add-Ons und der offizielle Nachfolger überzeugen zwar insgesamt weniger als das Original, liefern aber dennoch teils sehr dichte und überzeugende Horror-Sequenzen.
Für einen möglichen 3. Teil gibt es bereits Spekulationen:
Fear 3: Inoffizielles Konzeptbild aufgetaucht - Fear, F.E.A.R., F.3.A.R, Grusel-Shooter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 4: Silent Hill-Reihe (16)
*Erscheinungsdatum: 1999 - 2007
Entwickler: Konami/Team Silent/Foundation 9/Double Helix/Climax
Altersfreigabe: ab 16/18 Jahren
Plattformen: PC, Sony Playstation, Sony Playstation 2, Microsoft XBox, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3, Sony Playstation Portable, Nintendo Wii, Mobiltelefone

Einer der bekanntesten und erfolgreichsten Horrorgames. Im "Ur-Spiel" von 1999 sucht man als leicht heruntergekommener Schriftsteller seine Tochter in der Kleinstadt "Silent Hill" - dabei verschwimmen Realität und (Alb)-Traum. Es erschienen 8 Fortsetzungen, die allerdings für nur für unterschiedliche Plattformen erhältlich sind. 2006 Wurde ein Teil auch verfilmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 5: Resident Evil-Reihe (15)*
Erscheinungsdatum: 1996 - 2009
Entwickler: Capcom/Virgin Interactive/Angel
Altersfreigabe: ab 16/18 Jahren
Plattformen: PC, Sony Playstation, Sega Saturn, Nintendo GameCube, Nintendo Wii, Nintendo DS, Nintendo 64, Sega Dreamcast, Sony Playstation 2, Mobiltelefone, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Einer der ersten und erfolgreichsten Horrorgames dieser Art. In den insgesamt 7 Teilen, für die mehrere Ableger erschienen sind, ballert man sich durch, i.d.R., genetisch manipulierte Zombies. Seit 2002 wird die Reihe auch verfilmt. Die Games bieten allesamt hochwertigen Grusel, lediglich beim 4. Teil sollte man sich zuvor einen Patch besorgen, da dieser nur schmächtig von Konsole auf PC adaptiert wurde. Der 5. Teil ist zwar ebenfalls sehr unterhaltsam, allerdings mit deutlich weniger Horrorelemente, als die Vorgänger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 6:** Doom-Reihe (8)
*Erscheinungsdatum: 1993 - 2005
Entwickler: id-Software
Altersfreigabe: indiziert/ab 18
Plattformen: PC, Apple Macintosh, 3DO, Atari Jaguar, Nintendo GameBoy Advance, Nintendo DS, Nintendo 64, Sony Playstation, Sega 32X, Sega Saturn, Super Nintendo, Microsoft XBox, Microsoft XBox 360

Der erste Teil war der Urvater der Ego-Shooter, heute gilt die Serie als Kult. Wirklich als Horror bezeichnen lässt sich aber heutzutage nur der dritte Teil, welcher eher enttäuscht - für anspruchslose Zocker schockt _Doom 3_ hin und wieder mal mit furchterregenden Höllenausgeburten, erfahrene Horrorfans werden aber von dem monotonem Horror, dem schlauchigem, teils völlig willkürlich gestaltetem Leveldesign und den sich immer wiederholenden Ballersequenzen einfach nicht satt. Auch das im April 2005 erschienene und hierzulande indizierte Add-On _Resurrection of Evil _ist nicht viel besser - der relativ hohe Metascore von 88% und die (angeblich) bis heute 3,5 Millionen verkauften Exemplare sind eher mit dem großen Hype, als mit der tatsächlichen Qualität des Spiels zu erklären. Einzig die Grafik war, v.a. wegen der Schatten, für die damalige Zeit sehr fortschrittlich (auch wenn das einige Monate zuvor erschienene _Far Cry_ besser aussah), leidet aber stark unter dem (ebenfalls durch _Far Cry_ bekannt gewordenem) Plastik-Effekt, wodurch sehr viele Texturen, gerade Metall, wie von Plastik überzogen wirken. Der Sound war dank EAX Advanced HD 4.0 ebenfalls noch relativ gelungen.
Ein vierter Teil ist schon seit längerem angekündigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 7: **The Suffering-Reihe (7)
*Entwickler: Surreal
Erscheinungsdatum: 2004 - 2005
Altersfreigabe: ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox, Sony Playstation 2

_The Suffering_ gilt unter Kennern als einer der Top-Spiele des Horror-Genres. Im ersten Teil kämpft man sich als unrechtens zum Tode verurteilter Mörder, welcher seine Familie umgebracht haben soll, in einem Hochsicherheitsgefängnis durch bizarre Höllenwesen, welche alle verschiedene Hinrichtungsarten darstellen. Dabei kommt man auch nach und nach dem wahren Schicksal seiner Familie auf die Spur. 2004 galt _The Suffering_ als einer der brutalsten und verstörendsten Horror-Spiele, wogegen das relativ kurz zuvor erschienene _Doom 3_ eher wie ein Kinderbuch wirkte. Der zweite Teil 2005, _Ties that bind_, setzte noch eins oben drauf und avancierte zu einem der krankesten und morbidesten Games überhaupt; nachdem man aus dem Gefängnis entkommen ist, metzelt man sich durch die von den selben Monstern, wie aus Teil 1 überranten Stadt Baltimore und bekommt es mit den düster-verstörenden Abgründen der menschlichen Psyche zu tun - drogensüchtige Obdachlose sind dabei nur der Anfang.
Eine Verfilmung ist bereits seit längerem geplant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 8: Project Zero-Reihe (3)
*Entwickler: Tecmo, Grasshopper Manufacture
Erscheinungsdatum: 2001 - 2008
Altersfreigabe: ab 16/18
Plattformen: Sony Playstation 2, Microsoft XBox, Nintendo Wii

Zwar nicht für PC erhältlich, aber dennoch ein sehr bekanntes und erfolgreiches Horror-Spiel für Konsolen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 9: Alien-Reihe (2)*
Erscheinungsdatum: 1982 - 2010
Entwickler: Fox Video Games/Amsoft/Activision/Mr. Micro/Software/SquareSoft/Konami/Perfect 10/Perfect Entertainment/Teeny Weeny/Probe/Eden Games/Information Global Service/Bits/ASK Kodansha/Capcom/Mythic/Rebellion/Argonaut/Crawfish/Monolith/Third Law/Zono Incorporated/Sorrent/Superscape/Indiagames/Elite Systems/Eurocom/Play Mechanix/IG Fun/Gearbox/Images/Fox Interactive/Ceck Six/Obsidian/Avalon Hill
Altersfreigabe: indiziert/ab 18
Plattformen: PC, Atari 2600, Commodore 64, ZX Spectrum, Amstrad CPC, Aplle IIe, MSX, Nintendo Entertainment System, Atari ST, BBC Micro, Amiga, Arcade-Automaten, Sega Master System, Sega Game Gear, Sega Genesis, Nintendo GameBoy, Atari Jaguar, Sony Playstation, Sega Saturn, Apple Macintosh, Nintendo GameBoy Color, Sony Playstation 2, Microsoft XBox, Mobiltelefone, Sony Playstation Portable, Sony Playstation 3, Microsoft XBox 360

Uralte Reihe an verschiedenen Alien/Predator-Spielen, welche aus insgesamt 37 verschiedenen Teilen besteht und für unzählige Plattformen erhätlich ist. Am bekanntesten dürften jedoch _Alien vs. Predator 2 _von 2001, _Alien vs. Predator 2: Primal Hunt_ und das im Februar 2010 erschienene _Alien vs. Predator_ sein. Dazwischen gab es aber auch viele Games für Konsolen und Mobiltelefone. Gerade der aktuellste Teil überzeugt mit teils sehr gelungenem Schockeffekten und einer gruseligen Atmosphäre. 
Derzeit wird bei Gearbox der Titel _Aliens: Colonial Marines_ entwickelt, welcher schon vor einigen Jahren angekündigt wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_________________________________________________________________________________________

*Weitere Horror-Games*

*Alone in the Dark-Reihe
*Erscheinungsdatum: 1992 - 2008
Entwickkler: Infogrames/Darkworks/Eden Games
Altersfreigabe: indiziert/ab 18
Plattformen: PC, 3DO, Apple Macintosh, Sega Saturn, Sony Playstation, Sony Playstation 2, Nintendo GameBoy Color, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Alone in the Dark war das erste Spiel in der Geschichte der elektronischen Unterhaltung, welches heute weitestgehend als "Horror-Spiel" bezeichnet wird. Man erwehrt sich in den insgesamt 5, respektive 6, Teilen gegen Monster, wie Zombies oder Geister. Dabei muss man auch des öfteren Schalter- und Logikrätsel lösen. 2005 wurde das Franchise verfilmt - da allerdings kein geringerer als Dr. Uwe "ich bin der schlechteste Filmemacher der Welt" Boll Regie führte, ist dem Film nicht viel abzuverlangen.
Der aktuellste Teil für PC krankt unter der schlechten Konsolen-Portierung, sodass das Game, trotz der äußerst stimmigen Horror-Atmosphäre, qualitativ auf keinen grünen Nenner kommt - hier sei die Konsolen-Variante emfphlen.

*Killing Floor
*Entwickler: Tripwire 
Erscheinungsdatum: 14. 5. 2009
Altersfreigabe: ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC

Ursprünglich eine Modification für Unreal Tournament 2004, ballert man sich durch Horden von Zombies. Ein richtiger Gruselfaktor bleibt zwar eher aus, dennoch bietet Killing Floor einiges an Metzelspaß - mit_ Left 4 Dead_ ist man aber dennoch besser bedient.

*Clive Barker's Jericho
*Entwickler: Mercury Stam
Erscheinungsdatum: 26. Oktober 2007
Altersfreigabe: ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Das von Horror-Experte Clive Barker (verantwortlich für Bücher wie _Spiel_ _des Verderbens _und Horrorfilme wie die bekannte _Hellraiser_-Reihe) inszenierte Spiel enttäuscht eher im Bereich des Horror-Genres, überzeugt aber eher im Action-Genre. Die Horroratmosphäre ist einfach zu eintönig, um mit Schockmomenten glänzen zu können. Fans von actionlastigen Geballer werden mit Jericho aber eher glücklich.

*Clive Barker's Undying
*Entwickler: DreamWorks
Erscheinungsdatum: 19. Februar 2001
Altersfreigabe: ab 16 
Plattformen: PC, Apple Macintosh

Das erste Computerspielprojekt des Horror-Altmeisters. In den 20er Jahren kämpft man sich durch gruselige Schauplätze gegen bizarre Wesen aus der Hölle. Allgemein kann _Undying_, trotz des teils eher schlichten Spielverlaufs, eher überzeugen als _Jericho_, v.a. da hier teils echte Gruselmomente auf den Spieler warten.

*Left 4 Dead-Reihe
*Entwickler: Valve
Erscheinungsdatum: 2008 - 2009
Altersfreigabe: Ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360

Ein spaßiges Multiplayer-Ballerspiel von Valve, in dem man sich im Team gegen Horden von ekliger Untoter behaupten muss. Auch wenn das Spiel durchaus für einige Schreckmomente sorgt, bleiben beide Teile eher 3rd-Person-Action-Spiele für unterhaltende Partien unter Freunden.

*Siren-Reihe
*Entwickler: Japan Studio
Erscheinungsdatum: 2003 - 2008
Altersfreigabe: ab 16/18/indiziert
Plattformen: Sony Playstation 2, Sony Playstation 3

Eine Horror-Spiel-Serie aus Japen, exklusiv für die Sony-Playstation-Spielkonsolen (Playstation 2 und 3).

*Scratches
*Entwickler: Nucleosys
Erscheinungsdatum: 8.3.2006
Altersfreigabe: indiziert
Plattformen: PC, Apple Macintosh

In Deutschland indiziertes Horrorgame, in dem man als Buchautor ein verlassenes Haus mit mysteriösem Hintergrund erkundet. 

*Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
*Entwickler: Headfirst
Erscheinungsdatum: 2005/2006
Altersfreigabe: ab 16
Plattformen: Microsoft XBox, PC

Ein auf H.P. Lovecroft's Cthulhu-Mythos aufbauendes Action-Gruselgame. 
Als Privatdetektiv sucht man in den 20er Jahren in einem eigenartigen Fischerdorf nach einer vermissten Person. 
Das Spiel beinhaltet teils einzigartige Features, so steht die Angst der Spielfigur stetig im Zentrum des Spiels: Wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann es z.B. passieren, dass der Charakter wahnsinnig wird und Selbstmord begeht.
Wer sich mit der damals schon veralteten Grafik anfreunden kann und harte Nerven hat, dem sei _Call of Cthulhu_ empfohlen - das wahrscheinlich verstörendste Computerspiel aller Zeiten.
Anmerkung: Ursprünglich hätte der erste _Alone in the Dark_-Teil _Call of Cthulhu_ heißen sollen, da sich der Klassiker ebenfalls des Cthulhu-Mythos bedient.

*Cryostasis
*Entwickler: Action Forms
Erscheinungsdatum: 2008/2009
Altersfreigabe: ab 16 
Plattformen: PC

Basierend auf einer Erzählung des russischen Autors Maxim Gorki kämpft man auf einem verlassenen Eisbrecher gegen eisige Untote. 
Neben _Dead Space_ war _Cryostasis_ einer der größten Horror-Spiel-Hoffungen in jüngster Zeit. Sowohl atmosphärisch wie auch spielerisch vermag das Spiel weitgehend zu überzeugen, auch wenn man die Intensität manch älterer Spiele, wie_ F.E.A.R. _oder _Resident Evil_ nicht ganz erreicht.
Um in den vollen Genuss der beeindruckenden Technik zu gelangen, braucht man allerdings einen sehr poteten Rechner, denn _Cryostasis_ ist alles andere als ordentlich programmiert. Aufgrund der PhysX-Unterstützung ist eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte (oder besser eine Kombi aus zwei Nvidia-Karten) empfohlen. 
*
Phantasmorgia-Reihe
*Entwickler: Sierra
Erscheinungsdatum: 1995 - 1996
Altersfreigabe: ab 18
Plattformen: PC

Klassischer Point&Click-Zweiteiler um Illusionen, Dämonen und Geister.

*Das Ding
*Entwickler: Computer Artworks
Erscheinungsdatum: 2002
Altersfreigabe: ab 16
Plattformen: PC, Sony Playstation 2, 

Ein Sequel zu John Carpenters Film _Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt_ von 1982. 
Allgemein eher dürres Gameplay, aber Gruselatmosphäre ist auf Dauer schon beklemmend.

*From Dusk till Dawn - Das offizielle Computerspiel
*Entwickler: Gamesquad
Erscheinungsdatum: 7. September 2001
Altersfreigabe: ab 18
Plattformen: PC

Offizielles Computerspiel zu Robert Rodriguez' gleichnamigen Horror-Film von 1995, in dem man sich als Seth Gecko durch Horden an Vampire ballert. 
Über ein zähes 08/15-Spiel kommt die Umsetzung aber nicht wirklich hinaus.

*BloodRayne-Reihe
*Entwickler: Terminal Reality
Erscheinungsdatum: 2002-2007
Altersfreigabe: indiziert/ab 18
Plattformen: Sony Playstation 2, PC, Apple Macintosh, Microsoft XBox, Nintendo GameCube

Im Bereich des Action-Horror-Spiels angesiedeltes, noch relativ bekanntes Spiel, in denen man sich als blutdurstige Vampirlady Rayne durch massenhaft Gegner metzelt und ballert. Für Action-Fans noch sehr interessant, hat das Spiel jedoch insgesamt eher wenig Horror-Momente zu bieten.

_Weitere Spiele mit Horror-Elementen

_Da es abseits des eigentlichen Horror-Genres zahlreiche Spiele gibt, die zwar nicht wirklich dazuzählen, sich aber dennoch des öfteren gewisser Gruselmomente bedienen, hier noch eine Auswahl von Games, welche Horror-Elemente, oder zumindest den einen oder anderen spartanischen Gruselmoment beinhalten (in willkürlicher Reihenfolge).

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*Einzelne Ableger mit vereinzelten Schocksequenzen bzw. Horrorszenarien *

*Dark Messiah of Might & Magic

STAR WARS: Republic Commando

Far Cry

Half-Life-Reihe

Unreal

Unreal 2: The Awakening

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl

Metro 2033

Fahrenheit

Call of Duty 5: World at War (Originalfassung)

Prey

Quake-Reihe

Fallout-Reihe

Prototype

Postal

Manhunt-Reihe

No one lives forever 2

Bioshock-Reihe*



_*Zusammenfassung by Two-Face

Bewertung/ Bilder by Doney 
(Punktvergabe nach positiven Erstnennungen der jeweiligen Spiele)


*_


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Moin,

Condemned in Rechner, installieren, Kopfhörer auf und schön laut...
Und der Horror kann beginnen...

Super Atmosphäre und gute Story...

Ein Game, dass dir das Blut in den Adern gefrieren lässt

greetz


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

worum gehts da?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ah ich will ja nicht zuviel verraten^^

Condemned - Condemned-Test Seite: 1

Danach weißt du mehr

greetz


----------



## Mr. Moody (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also bei mir ist es so, dass ich mich mehr fürchte das irgendetwas passieren könnte, als wenn dann ein eigentliches shock-ereignis eintritt, dann baller ich eh schon unter adrenalin aus vollen rohren...

tolles setting und atmo hat mMn Dead Space. Fear hab ich noch nicht gezockt. Bioshock würd ich zum einstieg in genre empfehlen...


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

is das das spiel?

YouTube - Condemned: Criminal Origins Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Mr. Moody (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> is das das spiel?
> 
> YouTube - Condemned: Criminal Origins Gameplay Trailer



das sieht ja echt super aus! erinnert mich ein bissi an manhunt...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> is das das spiel?
> 
> YouTube - Condemned: Criminal Origins Gameplay Trailer




Genau, das ist es...

Sieht vllt. auf den ersten Blick nicht gruselig aus, aber glaub mir, wenn du mit Headset spielst und alles dunkel ist und du allein zu Hause bist, dann ist es echt an manchen Stellen hart^^

Probiers mal selbst aus^^

Ich fand damals auch "Silent Hill" für PSP echt gruselig, bei totaler Finsternis alleine im Zimmer mit Kopfhörer

greetz


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ey ich find das schon nich schlecht was in dem trailer zu sehn is

silent hill 4 hab ich mir zum beispiel schlimmer vorgestellt... bin eher enttäuscht... will richtig hartes sehn... weiß einer wie silent hill 5: homecoming so is...

außerdem: is condemned 2 genau so geil?


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich fand damals Resident Evil auf der PS1 auch ziemlich heftig. Vorallem weil ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nichts vergleichbares kannte und ich noch verdammt jung war. Hat mir auch die ein oder andere Gänsehaut verpasst.


----------



## Gebieter (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dead Space - finds auch sehr unheimlich ^^ . Aber nichtsdestotrotz geil
.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Jop habe Silent Hill Homecoming fast durchgezockt und muss sagen ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht...

Ist zwar eine typische "Silent Hill"- Atmosphäre, aber so gruselig wie Silent Hill 2 damals finde ich es nicht...schade eig...

greetz


----------



## push@max (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Dead Space - finds auch sehr unheimlich ^^ . Aber nichtsdestotrotz geil
> .



Da schließe ich mich an


----------



## Mr. Moody (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

kennste "The Suffering" schon? Is zwar alt und hat nicht die atmo von einen condemned, dafür is es gratis...vl. was für zwischendurch.


----------



## Doney (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

aus welchem jahr is condemned eigentlich?


----------



## ATIMasterX2 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Resident Evil 5 auf PS3 is echt Hammer. Ich bekomm da immer voll panik wenn mir so ein Kettensägen Typ hinterher rennt, des isch Horror pur, vorallem wenn man auf Professionell spielt.


----------



## Kadauz (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Fand Bioshock total krank.


----------



## Doney (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

is condemned eigentlich in DTL verboten oder warum find ich das nur als UK-Import


----------



## push@max (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich fand Doom3 stellenweise auch echt heftig...


----------



## Doney (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

bedenkt bei euren aussagen bitte... es geht hier um härte in sachen grusel- erschreck- horror- zusammenzuck- ich-muss-jeetz-aufhörn-ich-kann-nich-mehr-effekten


----------



## Ahab (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hab mir grade vor kurzem fear reingezogen, hatte schon n paar ordentliche schockszenen. und im moment spiel ich fear 2. und ich muss sagen das packt im gegensatz zum ersten teil nochma ne dicke schippe drauf. hab grade diese creepigen mutanten kennengelernt uaaaaah war schon gut eklig, sehr beklemmend da die sehr schnell sind aber das waffenfeedback doch eher träge.  n kumpel von mir hat dead space für xbox360. glaub das werd ich mir auch mal beizeiten zu gemüte führen... ich steh total auf horror, auch und vor allem als film, aber auch auf shooter. der shooterpart darf find ich nich zu kurz kommen. von bioshock war ich zum beispiel n bisschen enttäuscht. die atmosphäre war 1A aber das waffenverhalten echt erbärmlich. das konnte zum beispiel Left4Dead besser. das fand ich am anfang schon gruselig, grade dieses knurren der hunter  , allerdings stumpfte das sehr bald ab. fear 2 scheint seine sache gut zu machen  kanns so oder so empfehlen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> is condemned eigentlich in DTL verboten oder warum find ich das nur als UK-Import



Es wurde damals kurz nach dem Erscheinen verboten...

Da ein Kumpel von mir bei MM gearbeitet hat, konnte er noch eins erwerben, bevor es dann am Tag darauf verboten wurde...

greetz


----------



## Ahab (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

krass. da hat einer glück gehabt ^^


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich hatte Condemned auch mal daheim rum liegen, bis ich es irgend wann nicht mehr gefunden hab^^


----------



## Doney (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

neeeeeein!!! 
wenns mir jemand verkaufen will dann... Oo


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> neeeeeein!!!
> wenns mir jemand verkaufen will dann... Oo



hehe was dann???^^

Ich könnte ja mal meinen Kumpel fragen, wenn du willst?

greetz


----------



## Doney (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

okay klingt gut... aber nur wenn das spiel wirkle so geil is wie du sagst... und hier nochmal die frage aus welchem jahr is das spiel?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich hab Condemned 2 auf der xbox360 gezockt und muss sagen das war sehr unterhaltsam
und deadspace aufem pc...hab da auch gut beklemmungen gekriegt.
da gabs so einige momente wo ich pause machen musste

mfg


----------



## Doney (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

aus welchem jahr is denn condemned 2? ^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

condemned 2 stammt aus dem jahre 2008 und kam im april nach europa aber leider nicht nach deutschland.
aber wir haben ja nette nachbarn

mfg


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> okay klingt gut... aber nur wenn das spiel wirkle so geil is wie du sagst... und hier nochmal die frage aus welchem jahr is das spiel?



Condemned: Criminal Origins ? Wikipedia

okay dann frage ich ihn mal...joar ist echt der Hammer keine Sorge


----------



## Octopoth (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

An Condemned kann ich mich auch noch erinnern da sind Schock Momente garantiert Super Game


----------



## exa (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also fear war bisher mein einziges gruselgame, da gings zeitweise schon hoch her^^

hab dead space noch hier liegen, aber noch nicht angefangen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Grusel bereitet mir eher Sims. 
Wenn ich sowas sehe, läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.


----------



## Xetic (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned 2 war hammer  

In einem Stück durchgezockt, etwa 9 Stunden


----------



## schrotflinte56 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

@Xetic
bist wohl vor angst durchgerannt

@quantenslipstream
ich grusel mich eher vor leuten die das spielen
da frag ich mich echt was die dazu treibt!

mfg


----------



## Holzhammer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also Condemned
ist der absolute hammer kann ich nur empfehlen


Greetz


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich hatte *FEAR 2* durchgespielt und fand da schon stellenweise erschreckend...

Bis ich *Dead Space* gespielt habe.

Von der ersten Minute ging mir die Muffe.

Ich bin ein gestandener Mann, der so leicht vor nichts erschrickt... aber dieses Spiel hat mich geschafft 
Ein Must-Have für jeden Schocker-Fan!

Tolle Atmosphäre, ungewöhnliches Gameplay, tolle Geschichte


----------



## Raikoon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich habe *Condemned* durchgespielt
*Dead Space* durchgespielt
*FEAR 1* durchgespielt
*FEAR 2* durchgespielt

und ich fand keines davon wirklich richtig heftig


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also wenn man Condemned nachts um 1 Uhr in einem verlassenen Haus ohne Licht zockt, braucht man fast ne 2te Hose


----------



## Doney (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

kommt drauf an^^ ich denk mal mit 5.1 und nem 26 zoll schirm is das auch noch was anderes

ich werd mir auf jeden fall mal condemned 2, fear 2 und dead space reinziehn... klingt gut

zock zur zeit fear - perseus mandate... bis jetz nich sehr gruslig... außern eine stelle (man muss das licht wieder einschalten, die mission is nson team aus sonem gebäude zu holen... notstromaggregat kommt ne zwischensequenz mit klassischem schock-effekt --> man sieht nen mann hinter ner scheibe, geht hin und er springt in 0,01 sek dagegen...)

wo mir ja am meisten eener abgeht is, wenn man im schatten rumspringen muss ... nur mit der waffenlampe und ringsum alles schwarz... da hat man schon adrenalin wie sau...

also... welches spiel der genannten hatten denn die geilsten schattenschocker

@quantenslipstream

DANKE MANN! WEGEN DIR HAT ICH NEN SIMS ALBTRAUM!!! IM ERNST JETZ... EIN HORROR IN SIMSGRAFIK!!!


----------



## tRauma (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*


Silent Hill
Dead Space
Resident Evil
Fear
Doom 3
Meine Favoriten


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also wenn man Condemned nachts um 1 Uhr in einem verlassenen Haus ohne Licht zockt, braucht man fast ne 2te Hose



haha auf jedenfall...
Manchmal habe ich es dann echt nicht gespielt, als ich allein zu Hause...
An manchen Stellen echt ein Schocker
Was die Grafik angeht ist das glaube dieselbe Engine die auch bei F.E.A.R. verwendet wurde, macht jedenfalls den Eindruck, korrigiert mich, wenn das nicht stimmen sollte.
Aber sau geil


----------



## Chucky1978 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also ich hab schon so einige Horrorshocker durch.. aber im Sinn, wo ich weiß, das ich doch schonmal 5 Minuten brauchte um 100 Meter zu gehen waren def. Doom3 und Fear... 

am heftigsten sind für mich immer die Sequezen bzw. das 1. Level am anfang wenn man was erwartet aber nix passiert wirklich..

sobald der erste Treffer aber landet ist die spannung wieder weg...

an Condemned kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern..war für mich also vermutlich nicht so gut :Edit: achnee.. das war das game wo ich mich drüber aufgeregt habe das ich nix gesehen habe...


----------



## feivel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

meiner meinung nach gruseligster teil der resident evil reihe: code veronica
vor allem storymäßig, dead space mocht ich die steuerung nicht.

resident evil 4 war auch ok, auf dem gamecube nicht die pcumsetzung bitte, aber: nicht mehr so gruselig mehr action

leider hab ich silent hill nie gespielt. nur den film gesehen
doom 3...ging soo fand ich vor allem schnell öde
vielleicht zählt ja auch prey mit rein...fand ich ganz gut

ich wusste da nochmal was gutes..mir fällts grad net ein

doch jetzt: the suffering teil 1 und teil 2

teil 1 gibt es mittlerweile legal zum download:

Shooterplanet - Alles über 3D-Shooter und Action-Games für PC und Konsolen

das fand ich echt gut.


american mcgee's alice zumindest das level in der psychatrie aufgrund der musikalischen untermalung

bioshock hatte ich gekauft aber nur etwas angespielt..leider bis jetzt.


----------



## tRauma (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Was, nie Silent Hill gespielt?
Dann wird es aber mal Zeit, verpasst sonst was.
Die ersten beiden Teile kann ich dir besonders ans Herz legen.
Check mal ein paar Videos auf YouTube ab.


----------



## feivel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

bisher nicht.
in der zeit als die rauskamen hatte ich keine zeit zum spielen


----------



## feivel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

lieg ich falsch oder gabs silent hill 1 nur für die playstation
in diesem falle wärs für mich eh uninteressant
sowaas hol ich mir nichtmehr...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

joar glaube, den Teil gab es nur für die PS1...
Egal der 2. Teil geht sowieso mehr ab...


greetz


----------



## feivel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

gibts für den ne pc variante?
teil 1 klingt von der story halt spannender als teil 2


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Silent Hill ? Wikipedia

wie du siehst nur für PS 1...

greetz


----------



## tRauma (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wenn es um Silent Hill geht > Nightmare-Games Forum | Portal
Da findest du ne Menge Infos.


----------



## Doney (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

welches silent hill wardn das wo man ein vater is und seine tochter sucht und in der schule rumspringt wo erhangene kinder im klo häng und grimmige kuscheltiere dich zersägen wollen?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hmm 3. Teil würde ich sagen, der spielte doch inner Schule oder sowas ähnlichem oder irre ich mich????

greetz


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> welches silent hill wardn das wo man ein vater is und seine tochter sucht und in der schule rumspringt wo erhangene kinder im klo häng und grimmige kuscheltiere dich zersägen wollen?


 


_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> hmm 3. Teil würde ich sagen, der spielte doch inner Schule oder sowas ähnlichem oder irre ich mich????
> 
> greetz


 
Also bei Teil 1 sucht man glaub seine Frau. Von daher könnte es Teil 2 oder 3 sein.

PS: Bei Teil 1 ist man meines Wissens auch schon in der Schule.


----------



## psuch (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also bei Teil 1 sucht man glaub seine Frau. Von daher könnte es Teil 2 oder 3 sein.
> 
> PS: Bei Teil 1 ist man meines Wissens auch schon in der Schule.



Also, das ist nich richtig ^^

In Teil 1 sucht man seine Tochter.
In Teil 2 sucht man seine Frau.
In Teil 3 ist man die Tochter aus Teil 1.
In Teil 4 ist man eine andere Person gefangen in einem Raum.


----------



## feivel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich hoff einfach mal auf ein remake dass ein multiplattformtitel wird


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Teil 1 (Silent Hill) hab ich damals mal gespielt, aber als ich dann mit dieser kleinen Leuchte in einer dunklen Schule was suchen musste hab ich ausgemacht und nicht wieder an. 

Silent Hill (zumindest der erste Teil) hatte es einfach nur auf Horror angelegt und das war mir zuviel. Resident Evil 1 war mir auch zuviel. Resident Evil 2 fand ich genau richtig, da der Schwerpunkt da nicht nur auf Horror lag, sondern auch auf Story (die ich übrigens bis heute nicht vergessen hab, so packend war die). Stalker fand ich auch super, da nicht zuviele Horrorelemente vorhanden waren und mich die Story bis zum Schluss immer wieder den Atem anhalten lies.

Games die es nur darauf anlegen den Spieler zu erschrecken find ich nicht so dolle. Ab und zu Grusel? Gerne. An jeder Ecke Horror? Nein, danke.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja Resident Evil 1 war damals n ziemlicher Schocker. Kurz gesagt, ich war einfach noch zu jung dafür^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich war da auch noch sehr jung. Kennste noch das Intro? YouTube - Resident Evil 1 Intro Uncut


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich war da auch noch sehr jung. Kennste noch das Intro? YouTube - Resident Evil 1 Intro Uncut



Ja das vergisst man nicht so schnell. Als ich es damals das erste mal gesehen habe, stellte sich mir die Frage ob ichs überhaupt anzocken soll


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also bei fear gehts bei mir ganz klar an das absolute limit.
grad mit diesen bots, die nicht  wie in cod4 zu erledigen sind, sondern schon mal stellenweise hirn haben, wirds wirklich haarig, dann noch diese unsichtbaren viecher und generell zu wenig mun. sehr geiler klassiker.


----------



## n0stradamus (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



iceman650 schrieb:


> also bei fear gehts bei mir ganz klar an das absolute limit.
> grad mit diesen bots, die nicht  wie in cod4 zu erledigen sind, sondern schon mal stellenweise hirn haben, wirds wirklich haarig, dann noch diese unsichtbaren viecher und generell zu wenig mun. sehr geiler klassiker.



Hi,

hab mich auch schon gefragt, was man härter als FEAR finden kann, für mich ist es auch schon das härteste, immer ist irgendwas und die Atmosphäre wirkt auch nicht gerade entspannend^^


----------



## Xetic (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> @Xetic
> bist wohl vor angst durchgerannt
> 
> @quantenslipstream
> ...


 
Muss dazu auch sagen dass es tags war, mit 2 Kumpels neben mir^^.

Aber war eigentlich mein erstes Horrorsurvival dass ich RICHTIG gespielt habe .

Hat mich sonst nie intressiert, und weil ich viel zu schreckhaft für sowas bin .

Kann mir garnet vorstellen z.B Fear 2 im dunkeln(das is noch net so schlimm) und mit Headset auf zu zocken.

Ich glaub da würd ich mir alle 2min das Headset vom Kopf reißen und um mich schaun 

Aber ich glaub jez mitn neuen PC werd ichs mal wagen


----------



## Ahab (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

kann mich erinnern bei fear 2 gabs an irgendner stelle n ganz bestimmtes geräusch von dem ich dachte es wäre real und irgendwo bei mir im haus, war nachts um 2 oder so.



war schon janz schön jut...


----------



## Xrais (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned steckt fear locker in die tasche , die atmo ist der hammer ,die apfelbaum plantage ist das gruseligste was ich bisher gespielt habe


----------



## Doney (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also das resident evil 1 intro XD...

das sieht so richtig schön billig aus XD XD XD
da war die welt noch in ordnung...

naja... fear 1 is nich soooo schlimm find ich weil man abgehärtet is nach ner weile... amn erwartet schlimmes und passieren tut im spiel eigentlich nich sehr viel schlimmes...


weiß jemand wie das SAW-spiel is?


----------



## eSpox (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Super Thread 

Suche immernoch nach nem neuen Horror/Angst Game

Habe Dead Space hinter mir und suche verzweifelt nach einem geilen Horror Game mit Guter Story und Grafic


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie das SAW-spiel is?



Bezweifle das das in Deutschland raus kommen wird. Mal abgesehen davon kann man nichts berichten, da es noch nicht erschienen ist.


----------



## Doney (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ja... hab auch grad geguckt... war der festen überzeugung es gäbe schon ne demo... falsch gedacht...

und ich nehm zurück was ich über fear gesagt hab... 

ich sag nur F.E.A.R. - Perseus Mandate, Mission: Begraben

jetz ging mir aber de muffe... puh... war wahrscheinlich ein wink mitn zaunspfahl... trotzdem is mir fear zuviel shooter un zu wenig horror... in den meisten fällen jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Doney (1. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

zieht euch das mal rein (ab 0:40 ca.)

klick!

ich zieh mir schon den ganzn tag solche schei.ße rein... is zwar 99% immer fake aber das is entwedeer echt oder echt geil inszeniert...

siehe auch hier  das is auch nich schlecht gemacht aber 100% nich echt...

und der geist isn richtiges arschloch... bor mann ich hattn headset auf!!! ihr schweine!!!


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Die Viedos sind geil.


----------



## Doney (1. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich muss aufhören... langsam wirds extrem... vor allem wenn man nebenbei noch videos von irgendwelchen gen mutationen und entstellten gestalten sieht...

WER RICHTIG HARTE GEISTER-MONSTER-PARANORNMAL-VIDEOS KENNT SOFORT POSTEN!!!

DER HIER IS AUCH HART


----------



## hyperionical (1. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wer FEAR mal in hart spielen will sollte sich Condemned: Criminal Origins ansehen. Das ist FEAR ohne die Überlegenheit des Soldaten und wirklich nichts für dunkle Nächte und man hat nicht nur einmal eine Gänsehaut.


----------



## Doney (1. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

und woher kaufen?


----------



## Xrais (3. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> und woher kaufen?



Condemned uncut Edition (Erstauflage) bei Gamesonly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop


----------



## Doney (4. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

danke


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also ichw eiss nicht, sieht schon ehct genial aus, aber das game ist mitlerweile auch nciht mehr das jüngste.
wenn man jetzt sich nochmal FEAR drauf machen würde, wär man sicherlich doch schone twas enttäuscht (nur schon grafisch her), oder ist das hier nciht der fall?


----------



## Tytator (6. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich finde, dass "killing floor" das beste horror game ist, auch wenns hauptsächlich ein zombieshooter ist
zumindest besser als left 4 dead


----------



## Ahab (6. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich find bei fear schade dass man fast nur gegen soldaten kämpft. im 2ten teil hat man ja wenigstens noch hin und wieder sone komischen missgeburten zum vermöbeln


----------



## ph1driver (6. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hab mir damals bei Alien vs. Predator 2 in die Buchsen geschi..en

Das waren noch zeiten.

Ansonsten noch Dead Space, Fear 1 u.2, und Condemned.


----------



## Doney (7. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Ahab schrieb:


> ich find bei fear schade dass man fast nur gegen soldaten kämpft. im 2ten teil hat man ja wenigstens noch hin und wieder sone komischen missgeburten zum vermöbeln



das find ich auch mist... zu viel shooter zu wenig horror... (ich spiel grad perseus mandate^^) grafisch bin ich aber nich soooo enttäuscht, nur am anfang... doch die büros un so sehn heutzutage auch noch nich viel besser aus... nur die außenwelt is halt etwas altbacken... ansonsten kann man das spiel heutzutage durchaus noch ohne schmerzverzerrtes gesicht zocken und ich denke das gilt aus für condemned.... oder?


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich habe mir jetzt condemned zugelegt und das ist einfach top. im treiber noch ein bisschen rumgespielt udn so und dann ist das ganze nochmals hübscher. ich wusste garnciht, was mir damals schönes entgangen ist...

aber fearM...ich weiss nicht. den ersten fear teil fand ich schon n jahr danach hässlich und PM ist ja noch ne schublade darunter.

ich werde mir erstmal Resident Evil 5 zulegen. soll ja am 18.sept. rauskommen.


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

aber doch nich fürn rechner oder? da kommen doch erstmal die konsolenparts raus, die pcfassung kommt doch viel später oder?


----------



## Rizzard (9. August 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Ahab schrieb:


> aber doch nich fürn rechner oder? da kommen doch erstmal die konsolenparts raus, die pcfassung kommt doch viel später oder?



Die PC-Fassung soll Mitte/Ende September raus kommen.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

resident evil is doch nich mehr soooooo horror oder is doch mehr action


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Richtig, dass sieht man ganz klar an Resi 5....
Ich finde es ein wenig schade, dass die Entwickler mehr auf Action als auf Horror setzen, aber es hat auch so seine guten Seite...
Und wenn wir Horror haben wollen, bleibt uns ja immer noch Silent Hill

greetz


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

aber ich dachte silent hill 5 war auch nich mehr soooo der shocker


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ist es ja auch nicht, aber es ist jetzt auch nicht nur auf Action bedacht, denn im Gegensatz zu Resident Evil ist das Waffenarsenal bei Silent Hill eher begrenzt...was für mich ein gutes Horror Game ausmacht, denn wo bleibt sonst der Gruseleffekt, wenn man mit einem Raketenwerfer durch dunkle Gassen rennt^^
Dann doch lieber mit nem Knüppel oder einem Eisenrohr...hehe das finde ich weitaus authentischer

greetz


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (24. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ist für mich Resident Evil 1 auf der Playstation 1.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ahh, Horror-Games, meine Spezialität.

Ich sag auf Anhieb mal The Suffering 1 + 2 (uncut-Version) und Condemned (leider beschlagnahmt) Die ungeschnittene Fassung von F.E.A.R. ist auch der Hammer, Resident Evil 4 fand ich auch sehr unterhaltsam (trotz der schlechten Portierung, hat sich aber dank Patch gebessert).


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Oh ja "The Suffering", habe ich damals noch auf X-Box gezockt...echt ein sehr sehr unterhaltsames Game, vor allem sehr düstere Atmosphäre in einem Gefängnis


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

the suffering ist ziemlich geil, hatte ich für den pc ist mittlerweile freeware


----------



## Doney (25. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

wann war denn release von the suffering?


----------



## feivel (25. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Download The Suffering Freeware aus Ego-Shooter


falls nochmal jemand will 


der release? keine ahnung ist schon ne weile her

resident evil 5 gehört für mich nicht in diese liste, nach test...


----------



## Doney (25. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

glaub ich auch nicht... action halt... genau wie bei den filmen... der erste war noch geil... teil 2 und 3 sind so terminator-sonst-was-mist


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> wann war denn release von the suffering?



Der erste Teil wurde im vierten Quartal 2004 geleased, im vermutlich im November. Der zweite Teil fast genau ein Jahr später.


----------



## Doney (26. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich hab von einem spiel gehört (nur für konsole-.-) wo man absolut hilflos ist und man sich immer nach einem bestimmten signal (wie bei silent hill radio oder sirene) im schrank o. ä. verstecken muss...

das is noch original survival-horror


----------



## schmodel (27. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Resident Ewil 2 auf Playstation war damals mein heftigstes Game.
Condemendet auf Pc ist auch net schlecht.
Obwohls nerfte immer wieder Waffe 1 gegen Waffe 2 austauschen zu müsen.
Ist wohl eigentlich egal ist ob mann ne schranktür mitnem Beil oder Vorschlagshammer öffnet.
Das war blanker Horror finde ich


----------



## noname545 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dead Space war sehr gut., musste jede 5 minuten ne pause machen 
Resident Evil 5 schön gemacht aber schockt net so richtig nur action sehr wenig munition, geht aber ab.
SIllent Hill 5 wurde mir zu langweilig weis net warum habe aufgehört, wo ich meine mutter gefunden?!
Fear nicht durchgespielt, war auch sehr gut habs aber verkauft 
Fear 2 kommt nicht an Fear ran nur rumgeballert aber tolle grafik.
Condemendet hab ich net soll sehr gut sein WILL ABER HABEN!
mfg


----------



## Doney (27. September 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich auch!!! 

resident evil 5... geniales actionspiel... jetz kann ichs bestätigen... wer die steuerung shit findet hat 1. einfach keine geduld sie sich anzueignen und hat 2. den sinn dieser steuerung nich verstanden... trotz allem hätt ich lieber ego-perspektive...


----------



## Warhead78 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ein paar Posts vorher wurde ein Spiel erwähnt, bei dem man keinerlei Waffen bei sich hat und wirklich nur überleben muß. Hierbei handelt es sich um "Haunting Ground", welches für PS2 erschien. Ich selber habe es nie gespielt, immer nur zugeguckt...aber ist auf jeden Fall funny.
Resident Evil war irgendwie nie wirklich gruselig. Silent Hill war psycho ohne Ende. Ich habe beide Serien geliebt.
Aber irgendwie vermisse ich: Project Zero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Man ist in einer Villa, in dem Geister rum...na was wohl...geistern. Dabei ist man nicht im klassischen Sinne bewaffnet, sondern hat einen Fotoapperat, um den Geistern mit jeden Foto die Kraft zu rauben. 
Ich liebe sie alle 3: Resident Evil, Silent Hill und Project Zero. Wer sich also mal richtig gruseln will, sollte sich mal einen PS2-emualtor besorgen, wenn er keine PS2 besitzt.
PS: Project Zero habe ich mich nie getraut alleine zu spielen


----------



## Doney (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

danke! haunting ground, PS2... kann sein dasses das is...


----------



## Xrais (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned ist auf diesem gebiet der unangefochtene meister , mit weitem abstand kommt dann Dead Space, aber Condemned ist echt die härter , spätestens auf der Apfel Plantage ^^ , Fear ist ein witz dagegen , es gibt kein game was krasser und schockender kommt  

wer hier jetzt Resident Evil 5 auch noch aufzählt soll sich mal in die Ecke stellen und eine runde schämen


----------



## Doney (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

cih muss mir wohl ma condemned besorgen... weil... bis jetz konnte mich noch nix schocken...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Xrais schrieb:


> spätestens auf der Apfel Plantage ^^



oh ja an die kann ich mich auch noch sehr gut erinnern, ist doch ziemlich zum Schluss oder?
Boar als das rauskam war ich ja noch nen tick jünger, und habe mich echt teilweise gegruselt
muahaha auf jedenfall zu empfehlen, wenn man allein zu Hause ist

@Doney

Haste die Demo nun schon mal gezockt?


----------



## Xrais (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> oh ja an die kann ich mich auch noch sehr gut erinnern, ist doch ziemlich zum Schluss oder?
> Boar als das rauskam war ich ja noch nen tick jünger, und habe mich echt teilweise gegruselt
> muahaha auf jedenfall zu empfehlen, wenn man allein zu Hause ist
> 
> ...



jup , oder die high school war auch der hammer


----------



## PainBringer1 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

wisst ihr welches spiel ich meine?
-man hält mit den auto an 
-sieht eine gestallt von weiten im nebel
-man geht ihr hinterher
-man öffnet danach ein rostiges quitschendes gittertor
-nach paar schritten sieht man leichen an der wand genagelt
und danach ist man in irgendein gebäude


----------



## PainBringer1 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich weis es wieder es ist Silent hill 1


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beAgEzJvt9s


----------



## Vi77u (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Definitiv Dead Space. Rundes, innovatives Konzept atmosphärisches verpackt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

dead space silent hill und condemned sind übel besonders letzeres


----------



## Doney (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

okay... morgen hab ich endlich dieses condemned...

mal schaun...

glaub danach besorg ich mir dead space


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht, was an Dead Space so hart sein soll. Ist nicht mal ein richtiges Horror-Game


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja... wie definierst du denn Horror? Ist doch ein sehr weitläufiger Begriff... wenn ich mir überlege was für viele verschiedene Arten von Filmen unter das Genre Horror zusammengefasst werden... dann kann man Dead Space schon zu den Horrorgames dazu zählen. 
Vor allem wenn man Resident Evil mit dazu zählt. Denn im Großen und Ganzen ist das Spielprinzip das gleiche: Mutierte Zombies die man killen muss. Dazu ist Dead Space - genau wie Resident Evil - noch mit dem ein oder anderen (sehr gelungenen) Schockeffekt versehen und die Atmosphäre ist einfach sau gut gemacht. 
Wenn man in sonem größeren - ich nenns mal "Raum" - unterwegs ist, und du dich gerade im 2. Stockwerk davon befindest und unten auf einmal irgendwas umgeworfen wird, dazu noch die typischen Musikeffekte (hochspielende Geigen  ), dann wird einem schon ein wenig bammel. 

Für mich ganz klar n Horror-Shooter mit Gänsehautgarantie (Voraussetzung: Man spielt nachts, im Dunkeln, alleine


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> (Voraussetzung: Man spielt nachts, im Dunkeln, alleine



So spiele ich jedes Spiel.


----------



## Doney (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

mmh... two-face... wenn ich mich recht erinner hast in einem anderen thread erwähnt dass du immer bei diesen unsichtbaren schlägertypen in fear erschrocken bist Oo

da widerspricht sich doch was, du großer starker held


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> mmh... two-face... wenn ich mich recht erinner hast in einem anderen thread erwähnt dass du immer bei diesen unsichtbaren schlägertypen in fear erschrocken bist Oo
> 
> da widerspricht sich doch was, du großer starker held



Hab ich gesagt, dass ich vor denen Schiss habe? Die haben mich nur erschrocken, sonst nichts. Is ungefähr so, als wenn sich jemand von hinten an dich ranschleicht und dir ins Genick beißt.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Is ungefähr so, als wenn sich jemand von hinten an dich ranschleicht und dir ins Genick beißt.



Es hat sich jemand mal von hinten an Dich dran geschlichen und Dir ins Genick gebissen?


----------



## der Türke (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Es hat sich jemand mal von hinten an Dich dran geschlichen und Dir ins Genick gebissen?




PSYCHO!!! haha wer macht den sowas? ich hoffe das war nur eine Metapher


@ Topic 
ein Alter klassiger The Suffering and TTT Suffering


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Es hat sich jemand mal von hinten an Dich dran geschlichen und Dir ins Genick gebissen?



Ähm... ja, ist aber schon etwas her (vor meiner Zeit als Single)

Nö, wollte damit nur sagen, dass es einfach ein gewisser Schrekmoment war. Wenn du z.B. im Stuhl einpennst und dir jemand mit einer Trompete ins Ohr bläst, erschreckst du normalerweise auch.


----------



## der Türke (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähm... ja, ist aber schon etwas her (vor meiner Zeit als Single)
> 
> Nö, wollte damit nur sagen, dass es einfach ein gewisser Schrekmoment war. Wenn du z.B. im Stuhl einpennst und dir jemand mit einer Trompete ins Ohr bläst, erschreckst du normalerweise auch.



dir sind ja alle schrägen sachen passiert....


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich hab jetz condemned aber es kommt folgende fehlermeldung


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> ich hab jetz condemned aber es kommt folgende fehlermeldung



Hast du zufällig den ACE Codec Pak installiert?


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

weiß nich was das is...

is dochn sound problem oder?

ich hab ne creative xtreme music... falls das hilft


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Pfff, in F.E.A.R. soll es ein ähnliches Problem geben, habe aber auch keine Ahnung was genau das sein soll.
Hast du das Spiel eigentlich legal gekauft? Normalerweise ist das ja beschlagnahmt worden.


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich habs jemnaden abgekauft

Edit: ich lad mal die demo und guck ob da datein drin sind die bei meiner installation eventuell fehlen...

ich hab weder patch noch hilfe zu dem problem im internet gefunden  

warum kein patch?!

neuinstallation hat auch net funktioniert


----------



## der Türke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> ich habs jemnaden abgekauft
> 
> Edit: ich lad mal die demo und guck ob da datein drin sind die bei meiner installation eventuell fehlen...
> 
> ...



weil das Spiel verboten worden ist und beschlagnahmt wenn es ein Patch gibt dann nich unter de. (Deutschen Server)


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das ja beschlagnahmt worden.



Deswegen wundert es mich, dass hier noch kein Mod eingeschritten ist um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nun sicherlich spätestens wenn hier Bilder gepostet werden^^


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hat sich schon erledigt... das spiel funktioniert jetzt... habs aber natürlich gleich wieder "deinstalliert"... is ja verboten 

also kein grund für fingerzucken bei den mods... 

ich hab das spiel verbrannt und vergraben


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> hat sich schon erledigt... das spiel funktioniert jetzt... habs aber natürlich gleich wieder "deinstalliert"... is ja verboten
> 
> also kein grund für fingerzucken bei den mods...
> 
> ich hab das spiel verbrannt und vergraben


Hä, heißt das nicht nur, dass es nicht mehr verkauft werden darf? Ich hab kein son Spiel, daher bin ich mir nich 100% sicher...
Kurze google-Recherche hat sowas aber zu Tage gefürdert...


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ein beschlagnahmtes Spiel darf nirgendwo in Deutschland verkauft werden, wenn man sich's aber übers Ausland besorgt, ist dies soweit ich weiß noch legal.


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

na wenn das so is: ich habs in polen gekauft ^^

neenee egal... aber wenn das soooo geil sein soll, darf ich mirs nich entgehn lassen..


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

okay... ich konnts nich erwarten... und ich muss sagen... schon am anfang hauts mich voll weg... nich vor angst... aber die atmosphäre is so bombastisch... geht gar nich... geleich am anfang wenn man dem officer folgen muss und man in den kleinen nebenraum geht sieht man jemanden im hintergrund vorbeihuschen... natürlcih kurz und dezent mit hohen geigentönen untermalt... und ar**hdunkel is alles... ihr habt recht... das ding is vielversprechend...

bis auf die gesichter find ich selbst die grafik recht gut für anfang 2006

danke für den tipp leute... wird garantiert ein hammergame...

wie viel stunden spielspaß hat man denn ungefähr daran...


----------



## Warhead78 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Project Zero kennt niemand von euch. Das ist in meinen Augen das Gruseligste Spiel, welches ich bisher gespielt habe.


----------



## der Türke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Deswegen wundert es mich, dass hier noch kein Mod eingeschritten ist um ehrlich zu sein...



Mich wunderts das sich niemand aufgeregt hat schliesslich ist das Spiel der USK und der FSk vorgelegt worden.
Ein Richter meinte dann über eine klage darüber das es zu Brutal währe das es von Markt  genommen wird ;leute gibts;


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das sich niemand aufgeregt hat schliesslich ist das Spiel der USK und der FSk vorgelegt worden.
> Ein Richter meinte dann über eine klage darüber das es zu Brutal währe das es von Markt genommen wird ;leute gibts;


 
Der F.S.K. ist das mit Sicherheit nicht vorgelegt worden, die prüfen nämlich nur Filme


----------



## der Türke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der F.S.K. ist das mit Sicherheit nicht vorgelegt worden, die prüfen nämlich nur Filme



oke dann von mir aus nur die USK.


----------



## Doney (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "alone in the dark" reihe


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Gar nicht mal so übel; ist eigentlich Kult. Aber die Rätsel waren teilweise besser als die Schockmomente. Der aktuellste Teil leidet zudem unter Kinderkrankheiten. 
Was auch nicht so schlecht ist; Cold Blood, mitlerweile aber auch indiziert.


----------



## der Türke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

na ja die Schock momente in Jericho .... waren auch nicht besonderes aber immer noch Cool


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

bericht: condemned is wirklich eines der geilsten spiele die ich kenne... bin im unteren u-bahntunnel... und ehrlich gesagt... wer dieses spiel verboten hat gehört verboten... oder hab ich die uncut version... 

das spiel is in sachen matschigkeit ein witz gegen z.b. fallout 3 oder resident evil 5...

was solln daran brutal sein... das einzige was bis jetz brutal war is die atmo... und zwar brutal geil


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> bericht: condemned is wirklich eines der geilsten spiele die ich kenne... bin im unteren u-bahntunnel... und ehrlich gesagt... wer dieses spiel verboten hat gehört verboten... oder hab ich die uncut version...
> 
> das spiel is in sachen matschigkeit ein witz gegen z.b. fallout 3 oder resident evil 5...
> 
> was solln daran brutal sein... das einzige was bis jetz brutal war is die atmo... und zwar brutal geil



Definiere "brutal". Es gibt mehrere Sorten von "brutal". 

Blut, Splatter- und Slash-Effekte, also große Mengen an Blut und umherfliegende Gedärme ist eines. Aber da gibt's noch das andere. Und DAS ist in den Augen von Jugendschützern viel schlimmer; nämlich Gewalt in Form von Schießerei, Prügelei, also "reale" Gewalt, wie man sie oft auch im echten Leben sieht. Schonungsloses Draufeindreschen an bereits am Boden liegende Personen ist viel "schlimmer" als ein abgetrennter Kopf oder ein umherfliegendes Gehirn. Denn sowas lässt sich leicht nachahmen. Deshalb sind viele Spiele, aber hauptsächlich Filme ab 18 oder indiziert, die eigentlich relativ blutarm oder gar nicht so "brutal" sind; eben weil sie große Mengen an "realer" Gewalt beinhalten, wie foltern, erschießen, erstechen oder Prügel.


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also is es verboten worden weil es so real is?

soll das heißen ein ordentlichen thrillerspiel das ans reale leben anknüpft wird eher zensiert als eins im dem es um unrealistisch gnaden(sinn-)loses gemetzel geht?

die meinen also man könne dann nicht mehr zwischen realität und virtualität unterscheiden...

na gut... jetz wo ichs mir so überlege... wenn ich mit nem rohr auf einen junkie einschlage... dass erinnert mich an diese (nichts gegen ausländer aber waren nun mal ausländer) ausländerjugendlichen die den opa in der ubahn verdroschen haben...

ach egal... is sache des jugendschutzes


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Eben. 

Stell dir einen Horrorfilm vor, meinetwegen Final Destination. Da fliegen Köpfe, Gedärme und Leute durch die Gegend. Enthält viele Liter Blut, viel Gemetzel. 
Und jetzt stell einen Gangster- und Mafiafilm, wie Scarface, Reservoir Dogs oder Der Blutige Pfad Gottes daneben. Da fliegen keine Gedärme, kein Gemtzel; was uns zu dem Schluss führt, dass Gangsterfilme weitaus weniger "brutal" sind als Horrorfilme. ABER: Die Gewalt, die in Gangsterfilmen dargestellt wird ist meistens deutlich an der Realtität orientiert, niemand wird von einem umherfliegenden Metallfetzen enthauptet, sondern zusammengeschlagen oder erschossen. Das ist realer und lässt sich leichter nachahmen. Umherfliegende Körperteile sehen zwar brutaler aus, sind aber nicht "gewaltverherrlichend" - sondern eben nur schädlich für zart beseitete Seelen. 
"Der blutige Pfad Gottes" z.B. ist in Deutschland indiziert, obwohl nur ein bisschen geballert wird. "Final Destination", wo immerhin Körperteile rumfliegen ist "bloß" ab 16 oder 18.


----------



## hempsmoker (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

apropos blutiger pfad gottes: da kommt bald ein zweiter teil. nur mal so am rande


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> apropos blutiger pfad gottes: da kommt bald ein zweiter teil. nur mal so am rande



Ist mir schon seit langem bekannt


----------



## der Türke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ist davon grad die rede Condemned: Criminal Origins? 
das spiel ist jetzt nicht so Brutal wie vergleich weise Jericho aber es ist nun ja nicht mein ding find ich iwie dumm das spiel am anfang laufende dir die Leute mit Stühlen oder Nagelbretter bewaffnet auf dich drauf und hauen auf dich ein was das Zeug hält.


apropos blutiger pfad gottes der alte Klassiger? ich fand den Film nen bischen Absurd und zu weit hergeholt und unterwegs überfallen.....

Hab ich an einigen Szene Kaputgelacht der ist einfach cool zu gucken


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

....unterwegs überfallen???


----------



## hempsmoker (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Des Absurde is ja grad des geile an dem Film. Und wer den nicht gut findet, dem fehlt der Blick für die Symbologie!


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> ist davon grad die rede Condemned: Criminal Origins?
> das spiel ist jetzt nicht so Brutal wie vergleich weise Jericho...



Ich würde das Spiel auch nicht unbedingt mit dem Wort "brutal" in Verbindung bringen sonder eher mit Horror-Schocker.
Die Atmo ist schon fast "unheimlich". Hinter jeder Ecke kann jemand lauern, der die mal eben n Brett über die Rübe ziehen will, und genau das macht es ja so interessant.


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

allerdings... ich mach einen schrank nach dem anderen auf... und aus dem 50. kam dann halt mal eine rausgesprungen... ich hätt am liebsten denjenigen zusammgeschissen der das eingebaut hat^^

die ganze atmo erinnert mich iwie voll an den film "sieben" mit samuel jackson...

da gings auch um die dreckigste und schlechteste aller seiten einer stadt... da kommt so richtig dieses alle-menschen-sind-schlecht-gefühl auf... 

das coole an der atmo is... in tiefen u-bahn-tunneln... Xd da würde doch nie im leben einer drauf kommen da runter zu gehn... da hätte jeder sch.iss... ausnahmslos...

die realität der situation und die dunkelheit sind schon grund genug das spiel einfach zu lieben


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> hat^^
> 
> die ganze atmo erinnert mich iwie voll an den film "sieben" mit samuel jackson...



"Sieben" mit samuel jackson? WTF??? Wo spielt der bitte in Sieben mit?


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

oh sorry... hab ich verwechselt... der hat ja gar nich mitgespielt... warn ja morgan freeman und brad pitt ^^... sorry


----------



## der Türke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ....unterwegs überfallen???




war nug ein geck (joke; Witz) ich kamm gar nicht drauf klar als ich ihn einer Stellung nahme hingeschrieben habe er hollte zu weit her und meine Freundin die sich das durchlass meinte was den den Schläger?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> war nug ein geck (joke; Witz) ich kamm gar nicht drauf klar als ich ihn einer Stellung nahme hingeschrieben habe er hollte zu weit her und meine Freundin die sich das durchlass meinte was den den Schläger?



Ähm, ich verstehe diesen Satz nicht.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Is glaub ich auch net so wichtig! BTT: Gibts nochn paar gute Horrorgames?

Und wie ist Dead Space mit 5.1? Lebe leider in einer Wohnung, da kann ich die Nachbarn nicht mit Surround beschallen .


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

dead space wird wohl mein nächstes experiment... ^^ danach versuch ich mich vielleicht mal an alone in the dark... aber das wohl lieber in englisch oder? die deutsche syncro soll scheußlich sein XD


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nimm die englische, is besser^^


----------



## Rizzard (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> war nug ein geck (joke; Witz) ich kamm gar nicht drauf klar als ich ihn einer Stellung nahme hingeschrieben habe er hollte zu weit her und meine Freundin die sich das durchlass meinte was den den Schläger?



nicht schlecht. Gibts den Satz auch in deutsch


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ach ja, den habsch auch nich ganz (wollt ich noch sagen)^^

vielleicht gleicht er nur seine grammatik seinem nickname an


----------



## Namaker (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Deutsche Syncros hören sich imo immer lächerlich an, ich finde, man kann in der Sprache weniger Dramatik unterbringen.

Horrorgames? Doom 3 war ganz nett. Ansonsten zocke ich lieber Spiele wie Postal2 AWP


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

meinst du portal?


----------



## Namaker (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wenn ich Postal2 schreibe, dann mein ich auch das 
Ich Link.


----------



## iUser (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hello Kitty Online? 
Ne, mal im Ernst: Als ich noch in "Kinderschuhen" steckte, war Diablo echt krass


----------



## der Türke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht. Gibts den Satz auch in deutsch





> s glaub ich auch net so wichtig! BTT: Gibts nochn paar gute Horrorgames?



ach ja da fällt mir ja  noch ein F.E.A.R.
Alone the dark horro? ja die Spielsteuerung!

dann wäre da noch Prej und Clive Bake Jericho


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> wenn du mir den übersetzt
> 
> ach ja da fällt mir ja  noch ein F.E.A.R.
> Alone the dark horro? ja die Spielsteuerung!
> ...



wobei ich jericho und ganz besonders prey nicht in genre horror einordnen würde...jericho is so lustig^^ ja okay schon iwie horror aber dafür zu lustig xD


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Prey ist auch nicht beängstigend oder gruselig sodern man ballert nur auf mutierte Monster. Hätte Prey nicht dieses originelle Indianer-Setting, das "Geist"-Feature und das mit den an Wänden und Decken laufen, so wäre Prey auch nur 08/15.


----------



## der Türke (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

dann eben Siren Blood Curse und overkill


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Namaker schrieb:


> Deutsche Syncros hören sich imo immer lächerlich an, ich finde, man kann in der Sprache weniger Dramatik unterbringen.
> 
> Horrorgames? Doom 3 war ganz nett. Ansonsten zocke ich lieber Spiele wie Postal2 AWP



Da geb ich dir nur zur Hälfte Recht. Es gibt finde ich durchaus gute Synchros in Spielen. Ein Beispiel hier wäre Dead Space, was ich auch erst seit ca 1 1/2 Wochen zock. 
Ich muss sagen, die Synchro ist hier wirklich einsame Spitze! Auch welche Mühe sich das zuständige Tonstudio hier mit der Vertonung gegeben hat ist wirklich respektabel. 

Ein Negativbeispiel wäre hier Far Cry 2.. da is die deutsche Synchro wirklich übler Misst...


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

postal2 war aber kein horror


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also ich fand Manhunt auch ziemlich gruselig^^


----------



## assko (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich find auch resident evil auf ps1 heftig


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Manhunt war einfach nur krank . Hat aber auch nur ne halbe Stunde Spaß gemacht, dann wars immer das gleiche... 

Und die Resident Evil Reihe haben wir schon durchgekaut


----------



## DarkMo (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

system shock (2?) war cool. also das alte von 199x ^^ aber an sich find ich horror generell ziemlich lahm. einfach nuralles dunkel und aufs erschrecken warten. is halt doch recht eintönig auf die dauer. nen game, wos (auch ma) hell is und man sich dennoch fürchtet, nich die abgegriffenen zombies, mutanten oder son käse rumflitzen usw, das wär mal was andres. wie gesagt, damals wo das thema aufm rechner noch ned so neu war, da war das mal ne erfahrung, aber heut... nuja *g*


----------



## der Türke (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Killing Floor

Brutal! und iwie Langweilig da find ich ja Fortuna 3 besser


----------



## Nucleus (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Killing Floor
> 
> Brutal! und iwie Langweilig da find ich ja Fortuna 3 besser



Langweilig trifft es sehr gut


----------



## eVAC (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Auf jeden Fall schrecklich und nach kurzer zeit aufgehört zu spielen:
1) condemned
2) sillent hill 4
3) Forbidden Siren 2 (Auf PS2)


----------



## Doney (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also ich spiel jetz an dead space und ich muss sagen... vom angstfaktor kommts an condemned nich ran... aber es ist schon ganz schön schockbelastet, vor allem da musik und auftreten dieser viecher perfekt im einkklang erscheinen und BAM!!! einen aus dem schlafe wecken...


----------



## joraku (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Was Horror pur ist:
Mirror's Edge mit zuviel Alk auf einem großen Bildschirm (Level mit Kran) zocken. Da kommt Horror auf. Und zwar das man runterfällt. 
Ging mir halt so... war irgendwie cool, den Horror-Games die im Hellen spielen gibt es irgendwie nicht so viele. 
Das wäre mal ein Tipp für die Hersteller. 
Kann ja auch mal was neues sein... - nicht immer Zombies und Dunkel.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Zum Thema fällt mir zwar kein weiteres Horrorgame ein, außer denen, die hier schon genannt wurden. 

Aber wenns nur um ein paar wenige Gruselmomente geht, muß ich immer an "Dark Messiah of Might and Magic" denken. So schön bunt, wie die Welt draußen war, so beklemmend waren einige Spielszenen tief unten in den Burg-Katakomben. Die riesigen unterirdischen Hallen mit den endlos tiefen Abgründen, dazu völlig irre, schmerzverzerrte Schreie aus dem Nirgendwo.

Und dann so abgefahrene Sachen wie eine unterirdische Seilbahn (eher eine Nußschale), mit der man über diese Abgründe gondeln mußte. Und die riesigen Spinnen.... Auch der Endgegner, dieser Knochenvogel (oder Drache)... das war rein von der Grusel-Atmosphäre richtig gut gemacht, vor allem der Sound! Und das ohne abgeschlagene Köpfe und Gliedmaßen....


----------



## Faxe (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Dead Space - finds auch sehr unheimlich ^^ . Aber nichtsdestotrotz geil
> .



Dito. Habs mir auch mal zugelegt, sogar im hellen bekomm ich einen Mords schreck wenn vor einem auf einmal eine Leiche aufsteht  Die Akustik ist der Hammer, der Rest tut zum Gruseln sein übriges.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

haha hab mir da was in meine signatur gegeben von euch weils mir einfach gefallen hat ^^
hoffe die zwei haben nichts dagegen   falls doch sagt mir bescheid 

übrigens kann ich dir silent hill homecoming empfehlen 
habs mir jz für die ps3 zugelegt und muss sagen, es hat mich schon oft geschreckt 
wobei das spiel mehr durch seine atmosphäre lebt als durch die schreckmomente 

eine absolute empfehlung von mir


----------



## Blitzkrieg (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

F.E.A.R. 1&2
Condemned
Dead Space
Resident Evil (alle Teile)


----------



## Doney (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

als götterdämmerung is horror... no way... ich kann nich weiterspieln.... das is echt zu hart... wenn ichs weiter versuche dreh ich noch durch


----------



## joraku (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Zum Thema fällt mir zwar kein weiteres Horrorgame ein, außer denen, die hier schon genannt wurden.
> 
> Aber wenns nur um ein paar wenige Gruselmomente geht, muß ich immer an "Dark Messiah of Might and Magic" denken. So schön bunt, wie die Welt draußen war, so beklemmend waren einige S*pielszenen tief unten in den Burg-Katakomben. Die riesigen unterirdischen Hallen mit den endlos tiefen Abgründen, dazu völlig irre, schmerzverzerrte Schreie aus dem Nirgendwo.*
> ...



Stimmt, in dieser Festung/ Kerkern wo experimente mit diesen Kreaturen gemacht werden, die halb tot in den Räumen hängen/liegen.
Da kommt schon Spannung auf.


----------



## rabit (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Vieleicht wurde das ja schon erwähnt aber ich finde cryostasis sehr gruselig.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Gerade eben FEAR durchgezockt - Das geht schon ab. 
Vor allem in den letzten 2 Abschnitten kriegt man 'ne richtig schöne Gänsehaut.. ^^


----------



## Nucleus (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



xXPhilippXx schrieb:


> haha hab mir da was in meine signatur gegeben von euch weils mir einfach gefallen hat ^^
> hoffe die zwei haben nichts dagegen   falls doch sagt mir bescheid



Meinen Segen hast Du


----------



## Braineater (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

penumbra ist ziemlich unheimlich  ist zwar nicht so bekannt aber wers nicht kennt sollte mal n blick riskieren.
man ist meistens ohne richtige waffen unterwegs wodurch wenn gegner auftauchen os richtiges survival feeling aufkommt

mfg


----------



## Doney (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Zum Thema fällt mir zwar kein weiteres Horrorgame ein, außer denen, die hier schon genannt wurden.
> 
> Aber wenns nur um ein paar wenige Gruselmomente geht, muß ich immer an "Dark Messiah of Might and Magic" denken. So schön bunt, wie die Welt draußen war, so beklemmend waren einige Spielszenen tief unten in den Burg-Katakomben. Die riesigen unterirdischen Hallen mit den endlos tiefen Abgründen, dazu völlig irre, schmerzverzerrte Schreie aus dem Nirgendwo.
> 
> Und dann so abgefahrene Sachen wie eine unterirdische Seilbahn (eher eine Nußschale), mit der man über diese Abgründe gondeln mußte. Und die riesigen Spinnen.... Auch der Endgegner, dieser Knochenvogel (oder Drache)... das war rein von der Grusel-Atmosphäre richtig gut gemacht, vor allem der Sound! Und das ohne abgeschlagene Köpfe und Gliedmaßen....



naja...  das is ja wohl kein vergleich... da war früher dark projekt - der meisterdieb grusliger (von der spielart gleich... ego, pseudomittelalterlich, dunkel) übrigens auch von ubisoft 

die ham iwie n guten riecher für studios un spiele


----------



## donchill09 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

condemned 1
dead space
silent hill 2
resident evil 2
silent hill 3
doom 3 (die ersten paar levels)
condemned 2


----------



## Showboat (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich habe mich bei Fahrenheit voll erschrocken und zwar an der Stelle: YouTube - Fahrenheit the game 

etwa bei 1:55 bei der Szene mit dem Spiegel. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. 

Das Spiel gefiel mir sehr gut und hatte ein tolles und neues Gameplay.

MfG Showboat


----------



## Xerolux (4. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich sag nur Phantasmagoria hier die Wiki dazu Phantasmagoria ? Wikipedia

Mehr Horror geht nicht, Leider ist es Indiziert worden zmindest Teil 2.

Hab beide damals durchgespielt.. 1 A Game , viel Horror, usw..

Xero


----------



## Nucleus (4. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

An die Games erinnere ich mich auch noch!

Waren damals wirklich top


----------



## [WW]Don-Ak47 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Phantasmogoria den ersten Teil muss ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen haben, das war schon hart.

Wie alt war ich da nochmal, ach vergessen wir das. *lach*


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

mmmh... wenns doch nicht so alt wäre... würd ichs mir sofort besorgen... also das spiel


----------



## der Türke (4. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Jetzt kommt ein Spiel des unausgesprochenen Grauens...!


Scratches


----------



## Veriquitas (4. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich finde Dead Space ist ganz vorne mit dabei , natürlich wie bei allen anderen Games unter Voraussetzung Dunkelheit, ohne fernsehen und Sound lauter.Für mich ist das Spiel einer der besten Games die es überhaupt gibt.Hab auch gehört das wäre garnet so krass aber jeder der das behauptet lügt einfach, die Entwickler haben auf spezielle sachen geachtet.Das sind psychologische Sachen wo bei jedem Menschen Bedrängnis und Schockmomente automatisch ausgelöst werden.Man spürt deutlich den Druck im Spiel...


----------



## hempsmoker (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja, den Druck spürt man, vor allem wenn man kurz davor ist, sich einzuscheissen


----------



## der Türke (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ja, den Druck spürt man, vor allem wenn man kurz davor ist, sich einzuscheissen


 

Nun ja wie wär es denn die Box aus zu machen?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ja, den Druck spürt man, vor allem wenn man kurz davor ist, sich einzuscheissen



Das ist doch aber der Sinn eines Horrorspiels
Dann spiel halt mit Windel, bevor du aus Angst ausmachst


----------



## Doney (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich finde Dead Space ist ganz vorne mit dabei , natürlich wie bei allen anderen Games unter Voraussetzung Dunkelheit, ohne fernsehen und Sound lauter.Für mich ist das Spiel einer der besten Games die es überhaupt gibt.Hab auch gehört das wäre garnet so krass aber jeder der das behauptet lügt einfach, die Entwickler haben auf spezielle sachen geachtet.Das sind psychologische Sachen wo bei jedem Menschen Bedrängnis und Schockmomente automatisch ausgelöst werden.Man spürt deutlich den Druck im Spiel...



find ich auch... aber das is iwie ganz anderer horror als bei condemned... bei condemned hat ich wirklich fast schon angst!!! ich wirklich ein alptraumspiel!!!

bei dead space sind es eher die grandiosen schockmomente... und die musikeffekte dazu... z.b. wenn die toten viecher, die eig. gar nich tot sind plötzlich aufstehn ... aber das hält halt nur für den moment (schock halt...) bei condemned hat ich noch am nächsten morgen herzrasen...

dafür platzt dir bei dead space gelegendlich fast der nischel...


----------



## der Türke (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> find ich auch... aber das is iwie ganz anderer horror als bei condemned... bei condemned hat ich wirklich fast schon angst!!! ich wirklich ein alptraumspiel!!!
> 
> bei dead space sind es eher die grandiosen schockmomente... und die musikeffekte dazu... z.b. wenn die toten viecher, die eig. gar nich tot sind plötzlich aufstehn ... aber das hält halt nur für den moment (schock halt...) bei condemned hat ich noch am nächsten morgen herzrasen...
> 
> dafür platzt dir bei dead space gelegendlich fast der nischel...




Ich wette mit dir du warst Viel Jünger als du Condemt gezockt hast und als du älter warst hast Dead Space gezockt daher der Gravierender unterschied du bist älter Reifer und erfahrener geworden als sonen Zwerk aus der (Grund- Mittelstufe)


----------



## joraku (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir du warst Viel Jünger als du Condemt gezockt hast und als du älter warst hast Dead Space gezockt daher der Gravierender unterschied du bist älter Reifer und erfahrener geworden als sonen Zwerk aus der (Grund- Mittelstufe)



Ne, wie man dem Thread entnehmen kann hat er beides dicht aneinander gezockt.


----------



## Doney (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir du warst Viel Jünger als du Condemt gezockt hast und als du älter warst hast Dead Space gezockt daher der Gravierender unterschied du bist älter Reifer und erfahrener geworden als sonen Zwerk aus der (Grund- Mittelstufe)



ich hab condemned vor 2 monaten gespielt und dead space jetz... 

tja... war wohl nix mit deiner theorie  

ich bin übrigens 17,8 jahre alt


----------



## CiSaR (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Oh ein sehr schöner Thread 

Also wie viele ja schon erwähnten ist Condemned schon sehr gut und nicht ohne Grund indiziert
aber das Spiel wo ich echt vom Stuhl gefallen bin war doch F.E.A.R.. Das Spiel war einfach die härte allein die Aufzugszene und noch einige andere haben für mächtig Herzrasen gesorgt.
Ich such immer noch nach dem Spiel das das toppen kann da ich leider feststellen musste das ich ganz schön abgestumpft bin in den letzten Jahren.
Was auch nicht schlecht ist aber eher so ein unguttes Gefühl in der Nackengegend aufbaut ist Stalker,
immer wieder Geräusche und da ist dann nix wenn man sich umdreht und wenn man es dann ignoriert...BÄM kommt da so ein Monster an


----------



## Doney (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich frag mich immer noch warum condemned indiziert is... mir hat jemand erzählt wegen der "realen gewalt"... auf leute eintreten und so... UND WAS IS MIT GTA??? da vermatscht man unschuldige zivilisten und das auch noch im gangsterhintergrund... und das is auch nich indiziert


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> ich frag mich immer noch warum condemned indiziert is... mir hat jemand erzählt wegen der "realen gewalt"... auf leute eintreten und so... UND WAS IS MIT GTA??? da vermatscht man unschuldige zivilisten und das auch noch im gangsterhintergrund... und das is auch nich indiziert



Doch, zumindest die Originalfassungen (mit Ausnahme von GTA4)


----------



## der Türke (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch, zumindest die Originalfassungen (mit Ausnahme von GTA4)




Häää??? 

Bahnhof? könntest du das bitte mir  mal in Deutsch Übersetzen ? danke !


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Häää???
> 
> Bahnhof? könntest du das bitte mal in Deutsch Übersätzen ? danke !



Im Gegensatz zu deinem Post enthält meiner keine Rechtschreibfehler, daher sehe ich keinen Grund/Möglichkeit diesen in die Sprache zu übersetzen, in der er verfasst wurde.


----------



## CiSaR (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Na die Originalversionen, also die ungeschnitten, von GTA stehen alle auf dem Index außer GTA 4 das ist auch uncut in Deutschland erhältlich.


----------



## joraku (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also ist GTA: San Andreas auch geschnitten?
Ich weiß noch, als es erschienen ist hatte es eine ab 18er Einstufung, jetzt eine ab 16er Einstufung. 

Horror, Horror - ähh, Breed war ein Horror, vor allem die KI der Teamkollegen und der Multiplayermodus.

Ne, aber bei Auquanox: Revolution, der Abspann hatte es auch in sich. Damals war ich, grob geschätzt 5 Jahre Jünger also fast 12 und als da plötzlich dieses fette schleimige Ding, das ultimative Böse^^ war und die Hauptfigur die Vision hatte dort reinzufallen hat es mich erst auch geschüttelt.


----------



## CiSaR (5. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Jo San Andreas ist auch cut aber wenn man die .exe der Amerikanischen Version nimmt ist es wieder uncut


----------



## Doney (6. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

1. ich versteh den türken nicht...

2. GTA ist aber selbst in der cut version viel realistischer/brutaler als condemned... also is die frage meiner meinung nach nicht damit geklärt...



> Rund zwei Jahre nach der Indizierung durch die _BPjM_ hat ein bayerisches Gericht den Ego-Shooter *Condemned: Criminal Origins* bundesweit beschlagnahmen lassen. Ausschlaggebend waren die expliziten Gewaltdarstellungen im Spiel. Somit ist der Verkauf ab sofort unter Strafandrohung verboten. Doch keine Sorge: Erwachsene, die den Titel bereits besitzen, dürfen ihn auch weiterhin legal behalten.



Quelle: GBASE

naja... lässt sich wohl nix machen...


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Was auch noch ein Novum im Horror-Game-Genre ist, ist _Call of Cthulhu_ - die verstörenden Schockmomente in dem Spiel treiben einen in den Wahnsinn.
Wäre ein grandioses Horrorspiel, wenn die äußerst mittelmäßige Grafik nicht wäre....


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Cryostasi :Sleep of Reason

und falls wir das noch nicht hatten
Suffering


----------



## Nucleus (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Cryo*stasi* :Sleep of Reason



Ich brech' gleich weg 
ich wusste nicht, dass es in der DDR sooo kalt war... 

Nichts für Ungut


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Kennt den einer ein Richtig Brautales Spiel? muss jetzt keine Horror sein....! es wäre sogar besser wenn es keine Horror ist.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Kennt den einer ein Richtig Brautales Spiel? muss jetzt keine Horror sein....! es wäre sogar besser wenn es keine Horror ist.



ich glaube in den 22 Seiten wurde davon schon alles durch gekaut.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das brutalste Game was ich kenn ist Manhunt 1 + 2. Das grenzt aber schon an krankhaftem Wahnsinn was sich die Entwickler da ausgedacht haben... Will da jetzt nicht ins Detail gehen


----------



## Doney (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Das brutalste Game was ich kenn ist Manhunt 1 + 2. Das grenzt aber schon an krankhaftem Wahnsinn was sich die Entwickler da ausgedacht haben... Will da jetzt nicht ins Detail gehen



brutal im sinne von blutig und krank oder brutal im sinne von nervenkitzel

(vermute ersteres )


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Das brutalste Game was ich kenn ist Manhunt 1 + 2. Das grenzt aber schon an krankhaftem Wahnsinn was sich die Entwickler da ausgedacht haben... Will da jetzt nicht ins Detail gehen




Ich habe mir Mal Manhunt angetan und das Spiel ist Wahnsinnig Langweilig man kann ein Plastik Tüte oder Kettensäge nehmen und die Leute von hinten abschlachten 

nix für mich das ist mir viel zu Blöd

Brutal in sinne von Dragon age
Wo das Blut so richtig rum spritzt Die Rüstung mit dem Eigenen und dem Des Gegners Besudelt....

(Dragon age einfach geil!)


----------



## hempsmoker (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> brutal im sinne von blutig und krank oder brutal im sinne von nervenkitzel
> 
> (vermute ersteres )



Du vermutest richtig . Aber wie schon gesagt, es wird sauschnell langweilig und auch wenn die Killszenen so krank sind, das es schon wieder lustig ist, überschreitet es schon die Grenze des guten Geschmacks


----------



## CiSaR (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Mal Manhunt angetan und das Spiel ist Wahnsinnig Langweilig man kann ein Plastik Tüte oder Kettensäge nehmen und die Leute von hinten abschlachten
> 
> nix für mich das ist mir viel zu Blöd
> 
> ...



Left 4 Dead 2 in der Uncut Version ist so. Schön mit der Machete die Zombies in kleine Stücke hacken. Du kannst ihnen den Bauch aufschlitzen und dann hängen die Gedärme raus und lauter son Zeug.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Kommt trotzdem nicht an Manhunt run. Da ist das alles viel subtiler... Z. B. wird die Tötungsmethode umso schlimmer je länger du einem hinterherschleichst. Von grün zu gelb zu rot. Beispiel beim Stacheldraht: 

Grün: Du erwürgst den Typen
Gelb: Du würgst ihn erst, und brichst im dann das Genick
Rot: Du würgst ihn, und auf einmal fängt er an den Draht als Säge zu benutzen bis der Kopf ab ist. 

Und das gibts bei jeder Waffe.. und davon gibts einige


----------



## CiSaR (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Mieß wie krank ist das den?


----------



## Doney (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich glaub das is offtopic...

wir bracuhen einen neuen thread für die geschmacklosesten spiele 

das is echt krank... klingt zwar lustig aber gestört.... auf dauer wöllt ich mir das spiel glaub ich auch nich antun


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

postal war auch schön krank, aber irgendwie auch ganz lustig.
manhunt war nüscht für mich. das meiste adrenalin gabs bei mir
immernoch bei alien vs predator 1, als marien gegen die aliens, nachts übermüdet und es kommt dieses schön radar geräusch und die viehcher kommen von überall auf dich zu


----------



## ph1driver (16. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja, AvP 2 war es bei mir gg. Da hab ich mir Nachts fast in die Buchsen geschi..en lool. Aber Dead Space u. Condamned sind auch hammer


----------



## Infin1ty (17. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Mich hat kein Horror Game geschockt.... bis ich Silent
Hill gezockt hab...

Zuweilen muss ich mich echt überwinden, der Anfang ging ja noch,
aber ab der Schule wirds echt heftig. Ich spiels noch nicht so lange,
bin noch nicht so weit, habe gerade diesen Wurm im Einkaufszentrum
besiegt. 

Ich glaube ich werde jetzt mal weiterzocken, 2 Tage lang habe ich nicht,
hab lieber Far Cry gezockt, schön soft 

Finde RE 1 & Zero aber iwie geiler, aber die sind gegen SH echt
Kindergarten. 

Edit: Ich glaub, ich besorg mir bei Gelegenheit mal Condemned, scheint echt geil zu sein 

P.S: das eine Stichwort für den Thread ist nicht sooooo passend ^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich weiss garnicht, was alle an condemnet so schlimm finden. ich hatte es auf empfehlung von hier mal gespielt, aber ich habe mich werder groß erschreckt noch war es horror.
es war ein echt schönes spiel, aber meiner meinung nach ist es nicht gerechtfertig es als eines der härtesten horror games zu bezeichen.

für mich geht was horror angeht nix über deadspace und sh...obwohl ich letzteres noch nie richtig gespielt hatte (ausser homecoming) weil ich mich bis dato nicht mit dem prinzip anfreunden konnte.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, Dead Space ist nen Pflichttitel in der Kategorie.Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen kauft es euch....


----------



## Doney (18. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Mich hat kein Horror Game geschockt.... bis ich Silent
> Hill gezockt hab...
> 
> Zuweilen muss ich mich echt überwinden, der Anfang ging ja noch,
> ...



redest du von der SH1?


----------



## Infin1ty (18. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja, ich rede von SH 1. Mal gucken, ob ich 2 auch zocken werde


----------



## Doney (18. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

über was zockst du? PS1?


----------



## Infin1ty (18. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich habs mir bei Ebay ersteigert, hab im Keller noch ne PS 1 & 2
aber ich zocks auf dem PC per Emu 

Edit: Das heißt ich darf es per Emu zocken, da ich ja ne PS besitze, damit
hier niemand was falsches denkt.


----------



## eVAC (19. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Silent Hill: The Room...
Da bin ich nichtmal aus dem ersten Raum rausgekommen ...FAIL


----------



## Doney (21. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



eVAC schrieb:


> Silent Hill: The Room...
> Da bin ich nichtmal aus dem ersten Raum rausgekommen ...FAIL



bis jetz einziges SH was ich angezockt hab... war mir iwie zu langweilig


----------



## Veriquitas (24. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Sry muss mich nochmal melden, Silent hill ist natürlich nen Klasiker mittlerweile, paar Teile davon sind in der beziehung überkrass.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Condemned ist was ganz anderes, das genre trotzdem das gleiche.Condemned ist halt wie the Grudge der Mädchenfilm.Japaner können es einfach nicht was horor angeht, Resident Evil war das einzige.

Editas Spiel ist einfach schlecht genau wie Manhunt.Da kann noch so viel Angst reinsetzen das Spiel ist einfach undurchdacht.


----------



## feivel (24. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

japaner können sehr wohl gute horrorfilme...allerdings wirst du wohl die veramerikanisierungen gesehen haben..


----------



## hempsmoker (24. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Die Japaner sind was Horror angeht sogar ziemlich krank. Nur das westiche Publikum spricht nicht so wirklich darauf an. Daher werden ja alle Horrorfilme, die ursprünglich aus Japan kommen, nochmal für uns verfilmt, wie z. B. The Ring, The Eye, The Grudge. Meist sind diese Neuverfilmungen aber derart verändert, dass sie mitm Original nicht mehr viel gemeinsam haben.


----------



## ph1driver (24. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

The Ring, The Eye, The Grudge usw. sind im Original um längen besser als dieser US Remake schrott. Bei den nachgemachten kommt doch kein bisschen gruselstimmung auf.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja... soweit würd ich jetzt auch nicht gehen. Grudge1 fand ich schon recht krass gemacht für westliche Verhältnisse. Die Japaner haben halt auch ne ganz andere Kultur, und die glauben ja auch an so übersinnlcihe Sachen (z. B. die Zahl 4, hat die gleiche Bedeutung wie Tod im Japanischen, daher gibts in Hochhäusern meist auch keinen 4. oder 14. (usw) Stock), was das ganze Thema für die ja sicher noch n Tick härter macht.


----------



## Doney (24. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

falscher thread jungs... es gibtn extra horrorfilm thread dafür


----------



## Genghis99 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Kennt den einer ein Richtig Brautales Spiel? muss jetzt keine Horror sein....! es wäre sogar besser wenn es keine Horror ist.



Nur weils so schön ist : Kirchliche Hochzeit - ist das Einzige *BRAUTALE* Spiel das ich kenne.


----------



## johannes944 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also ich kann sowas wie Fear nur spielen wenn jemand neben mir sitzt^^.

Sonst schreckt es mich so wenn da sowas eckliges rüberkommt und dann schalt ich das game glaich aus


----------



## ph1driver (25. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dann spiel mal Dead Space


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich fand Dead Space aber bei weitem nicht so toll, wie F.E.A.R.


----------



## ph1driver (25. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Na ja, bei Dead Space ist es halt immer das gleiche in jeden Level, aber die Soundkulisse alleine haut schon rein.


----------



## Doney (25. November 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



johannes944 schrieb:


> Also ich kann sowas wie Fear nur spielen wenn jemand neben mir sitzt^^.
> 
> Sonst schreckt es mich so wenn da sowas eckliges rüberkommt und dann schalt ich das game glaich aus



ja da is wohl dead space was für dich... der adrenalin-schock-effekt ist überwältigend


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich weiß net obs hier schon gepostet wurde...war mal wieder zu faul den thread ganz zu lesen
aber ich hab ma auf youtube sonn top10 der gruseligsten spiele gesehen und da war irgendwo nen spiel bei,wenn ich mich recht errinere,war man da in nem haus mit geistern (und sons noch sonn 08/15 horrorzeugs) welche man nur sehen kann wenn man durch seine kamera guckte
die geister habn sich dann immer unter spielzeug puppen und sonn zeugs versteckt
ich fands gruselig nur vom zuschauen^^


----------



## zocks (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> ich weiß net obs hier schon gepostet wurde...war mal wieder zu faul den thread ganz zu lesen
> aber ich hab ma auf youtube sonn top10 der gruseligsten spiele gesehen und da war irgendwo nen spiel bei,wenn ich mich recht errinere,war man da in nem haus mit geistern (und sons noch sonn 08/15 horrorzeugs) welche man nur sehen kann wenn man durch seine kamera guckte
> die geister habn sich dann immer unter spielzeug puppen und sonn zeugs versteckt
> ich fands gruselig nur vom zuschauen^^




Dürfte Fatal Frame sein, gibts so ein paar Teile davon.


----------



## Jor-El (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Project Zero wird es in Europa genannt.


----------



## zocks (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Project Zero wird es in Europa genannt.



Klügscheisser 

Also ich habe Condemned 2 und Dead Space hier rumliegen und warten gezockt zu werden, ich frerue mich schon drauf.

Silent Hill und Resident Evil 2 waren meine erste und lieblings grusel Shocker,


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

jup Fatal Frame isset


----------



## Nomad (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

wurde hier schon DOOM 3 gepostet?? ist meiner meinung auch gut zum erschrecken geeignet^^ vor allem wenn aus dem nichts diese monster auftauchen (keine ahnung wie die heißen, verschießen sone flammenbälle(?) oder ähnliches).


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nomad schrieb:


> wurde hier schon DOOM 3 gepostet?? ist meiner meinung auch gut zum erschrecken geeignet^^ vor allem wenn aus dem nichts diese monster auftauchen (keine ahnung wie die heißen, verschießen sone flammenbälle(?) oder ähnliches).



Das wurde aus Prinzip _nicht_ gepostet.


----------



## Wincenty (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

habe auch keine Lust di ganzen 26s zu lesen darum Frage ich:

wurde PROTOTYPE schon gelistet?

oder aus prinzip nicht?


----------



## ph1driver (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Was ist denn bitteschön an Prototype nen Horror Game? Ich fand da mal garnichts Gruselig.


----------



## Wincenty (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Alle Gefühle und somit Spieleindrücke sind relativ

ist zwar vielleicht nicht der absolute Knaller (das Absolute kann man nicht erreichen siehe Literarische Epoche: Romantik)

aber ich fands gruzselig


----------



## der Türke (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitteschön an Prototype nen Horror Game? Ich fand da mal garnichts Gruselig.


 

so gesehen ist es auch ein Horro spiel schliesslich ist es ein Horro szenario über ein Virus und die folgen davon.
Die Apogalypse selbst wird dargestellt.
Ein Horro Spiel muss nicht Gruseln. Es muss die Idialogi des Horros vertreten.


----------



## hempsmoker (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Da könnt ich ja genausogut Fallout3 in die Liste schreiben. Da is auch Apokalypse und es gibt Mutanten und was weiß ich noch... nene... so wie die Liste bisher geführt wurde, sollte es auch bleiben .


----------



## eVAC (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Dead Space ist es halt immer das gleiche in jeden Level, aber die Soundkulisse alleine haut schon rein.



Dickes sign!

Dead Space spielt so hammermäßig mit Sound Atmo, dass ich teilweise keinen bock mehr deswegen hatte zu spielen - also Sound ausgemacht


----------



## Nucleus (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Da könnt ich ja genausogut Fallout3 in die Liste schreiben. Da is auch Apokalypse und es gibt Mutanten und was weiß ich noch... nene... so wie die Liste bisher geführt wurde, sollte es auch bleiben .



/sign

Sonst könnte man auch irgendwelche Adventures mit Endzeit-Setting als Horror-Game bezeichnen.

Das Spielgefühl muss Horror vermitteln - ebenso wie das Setting


----------



## ph1driver (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> so gesehen ist es auch ein Horro spiel schliesslich ist es ein Horro szenario über ein Virus und die folgen davon.
> Die Apogalypse selbst wird dargestellt.
> Ein Horro Spiel muss nicht Gruseln. Es muss die Idialogi des Horros vertreten.




Sehe ich nicht so.

Wenn ein "Horror Spiel" keine Gruselatmosphäre hat, ist für mich der Sinn verfehlt.

Dann kann man ja gleich die Sims u. Verliebt in Berlin etc. mit reinnehmen.

Horror = Gruselig

wenn nicht = Splatter


----------



## Nomad (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wurde aus Prinzip _nicht_ gepostet.



wieso?? kein horrorspiel??


----------



## Doney (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

prototyp is einfach KRANK (auch wenns echt spaß macht )

das einzig beänstigende daran is dass der mensch so nen mist vielleicht wirklich mal abzieht


----------



## Two-Face (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nomad schrieb:


> wieso?? kein horrorspiel??



Doch - kann aber nach einhelliger Meinung der Spieler kaum zu den _härtesten_ Horror-Games gezählt werden


----------



## Blödmannskarl (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich fand damals Resident Evil auf der PS1 auch ziemlich heftig. Vorallem weil ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nichts vergleichbares kannte und ich noch verdammt jung war. Hat mir auch die ein oder andere Gänsehaut verpasst.


Jo, das war bei mir genau so. Fuhr damals Nachts mit dem Fahrrad immer zu meiner Freundin. Nach dem zocken war ich immer doppelt so schnell.


----------



## Doney (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

der sound wenn man die PS1 anmacht lies einen immer schon einen schauer über den rücken laufen... der sound war soooooooo geil^^

(das mit dem weißen bidschirm und dem orangenen logo)


----------



## ph1driver (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Du meinst diesen hier.

YouTube - PlayStation Startup (1994/1995)


----------



## Warhead78 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich bleibe dabei. Project Zero hat in dieser Kategorie alle awards abgeräumt. Es geht nunmal nicht "gruseliger"...


----------



## Anfänger (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

SAW. Geiles Game. Spannend, Nervenkizel, ...


----------



## hoschi8219 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

sowas spiele ich nicht. wegen zuviel rätsel.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ein paar nette Gruselstellen gab es in Stalker auch.
In den Labors bin ich aus Angst immer einfach durchgesprintet, damit ich ja nichts sehe oder höre, was ich nicht sehen oder hören will


----------



## CiSaR (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Haha so gings mir zum Teil auch


----------



## Sascha.M (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich würde dir auch Condemned raten,  das Spiel hat ne super atmosphäre und geile schreck momente das läst dir bestimmt das ein oder andere mal das blut in den andern gefrieren.

Gruß


----------



## Doney (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

schon gezockt... genauso wie dead space...


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich fand damals Resident Evil auf der PS1 auch ziemlich heftig. Vorallem weil ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nichts vergleichbares kannte und ich noch verdammt jung war. Hat mir auch die ein oder andere Gänsehaut verpasst.



Haha du könntest ich sein xD Mein Bruder hat des früher immer gezockt, manchmal mit Freunden, manchmal alleine. Ich wollte immer zuschauen (war 6). Der wollte mich eigentlich nie zuschauen lassen aber ich hab ihn so genervt dass er mich manchmal zuschauen lassen hat  
Einmal dann waren nur er und ich im Zimmer (Eltern ausm Haus, Wohnung leer) und dann hat er natürlich mit Licht aus gespielt und schön den Fernseher laut gemacht.
F.U.C.K. war das für mich damals gruselig!


----------



## Agr9550 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich fand damals Resident Evil auf der PS1 auch ziemlich heftig. Vorallem weil ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nichts vergleichbares kannte und ich noch verdammt jung war. Hat mir auch die ein oder andere Gänsehaut verpasst.


 

word !!! der erste teil is bis heute noch mein lieblingsteil eben auch wegen den echt extremen rätsel , muss aber dazu sagen da ich BIO HAZARD 1 zockte, wars nochma extremer konnte kein wort englisch zudem zeitpunkt (war 10-11j alt) hab dann alles kombi. müssen um überhaupt mal weiter zukommen,aber der spiele spas war HIGH end selbst ohne jegliche englisch kenntnisse,kenn kein spiel heutzutage was mich so ins schwitzen gebracht hat als der 1teil,den 5 nun hab ich in  8h 5h und 4h durchgehabt wäre nochschneller gegangen hab aber lieber noch edelsteine eingesammelt also knallart durchzurennen) der söldner modus is nun auch ned das große prob den mit a abzuschliessen sobald man das 1mal jill und wesker bekommen hat

aber btw 

was mir auch noch gut reinging war silent hill 1 und alone in the dark 1,extrem gute rätsel massives fraggen und shocker waren bei alone in the dark auch heftig 

aber resident evil 1 bleibt meine absolute nr 1 ned nur wegendem kindheitsträume (eher ablbträume ;D)


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Platz 1 ist Dead Space gibt nichts darüber alle die was anderes behaupten sind Ketzer .


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Platz 1 ist Dead Space gibt nichts darüber alle die was anderes behaupten sind Ketzer .



O.K., dann bin ich wohl ein Ketzer


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Du verdammter ketzer Arhhh.......


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Platz 1 ist Dead Space gibt nichts darüber alle die was anderes behaupten sind Ketzer .


Deadspace is nur die erste Spielstd gruselig, dann kennt man die Viecher und kann abschätzen wie sie sich verhalten wo sie kommen usw... trotzdem is das saugeil


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Man denkt man weiss wann sie kommen und sie kommen erstmal nicht aber kurz darauf, das ist das geniale.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du verdammter ketzer Arhhh.......



Nö, nur jemand, der einen anderen Geschmack hat und/oder bessere Spiele kennt


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man denkt man weiss wann sie kommen und sie kommen erstmal nicht aber kurz darauf, das ist das geniale.


Jo
Aber das findet man auch nach ner Zeit raus


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Jo
> Aber das findet man auch nach ner Zeit raus



Das einzige was ziemlich schwach in Dead Space ist, ist die letzte Mission meiner Meinung nach das ist so ziemlich unspektakulär und langweilig.Da wo man weiss das man alles nur noch abballern muss und der Endboss ist halt fail.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Den fand ich auch ein bisschen zu einfach.

Auch wenn er dieses Manko mit seiner Größe fast wieder ausgleicht


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Den fand ich auch ein bisschen zu einfach.
> 
> Auch wenn er dieses Manko mit seiner Größe fast wieder ausgleicht



Nicht nur zu einfach der sah auch extrem unspektakulär aus.


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

der boss in dieser kammer der mit den ranken und so...der war mal voll eeeekelhaft...wüääää....aber den haben sie gut hinbekommen


----------



## Rotax (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich muss mich echt mal für den Condemned-Tipp bedanken. 

Ein wirklich sau gutes Spiel mit sehr sehr dichter und gruseliger Atmosphäre, einfach geil.


----------



## Schnibbel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ganz klar Silent Hill 1-2. 
Die Gegner und die Rätsel in Verbindung mit der geilen Atmosphäre sind einfach der Oberknaller.


----------



## K-putt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Rotax schrieb:


> Ich muss mich echt mal für den Condemned-Tipp bedanken.
> 
> Ein wirklich sau gutes Spiel mit sehr sehr dichter und gruseliger Atmosphäre, einfach geil.


Der 2. Teil ist meiner meinung noch genialer 
leider nur auf konsolen 
Aber dafür wirklich Filmreif hehe


----------



## keendeen (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich würde sagen das unheimlichstes und bestes ist condemned 1+2. das krankeste ist manhunt 1+2.


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich hab bisher noch nicht viel in der Richtung gespielt..
Doom 3, Fear und Dead Space..
Ich krieg bei allen 3en richtig Angst und trau mich nach 5min schon garnicht mehr weiterzuspielen. :'D


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher noch nicht viel in der Richtung gespielt..
> Doom 3, Fear und Dead Space..
> Ich krieg bei allen 3en richtig Angst und trau mich nach 5min schon garnicht mehr weiterzuspielen. :'D



Dann wäre Condemned (fand den ersten am besten) wirklich mal was für dich. Das rührst du nach 5 min. nie wieder an.


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ist das dolle schlimmer als die drei ? :o


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

F.E.A.R. ist nicht gruselig, man erschreckt sich halt ein paar mal.
Was ich schön gruselig finde, sind die S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Spiele.
Wenn man da nachts läuft, und es stockdunkel ist, die Taschenlampe 5 m weit scheint, und man Gejaule, Geatme etc. hört, was auf einen zukommt, oder auch nicht......das ist echt nett gemacht.
Genauso wie die unterirdischen Labors, da bin ich einfach durchgerannt, weil ich gar nicht wissen wollte, was in irgendwelchen Gängen vor sich geht


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich find das ja gerade schlimm bei FEAR, dass man sich immer erschreckt.
Und davor hab ich dann die ganze Zeit Angst.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Ist das dolle schlimmer als die drei ? :o



Dei Atmosphäre lässt dir halt fast das Blut gefrieren.
Also F.E.A.R. ist wirklich ein Kinderspiel im Vergleich zu Condemned.

Ich muss aber zugeben, das es mich damals bei F.E.A.R. auch fast vom Stuhl gelupft hätte, als in einem Bürocomplex Alma prötzlich um ne Trennwand kroch.^^


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Gut. Das will ich spielen. 
Bzw. es versuchen. 
Ich berichte dann hier. :'D


----------



## MisterKnister (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich bin für solche Spiele zu sehr Schisser  

Genauso wie für Horrorfilme, die hasse ich auch.
Ich versteh auch nicht, wie man an sowas Spass haben kann. 

Aber, wem's gefällt....


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

_Condemned_ ist beschlagnahmt, ist also nicht so einfach das noch irgendwo herzubekommen.
_F.E.A.R._ ist aber dennoch eines der besten Horror-Spiele, weil hier auch das Gameplay irgendwo stimmt - nicht so wie bei_ Doom 3_, wo man nach einer Stunde verzweigte Metallgänge einfach nicht mehr sehen kann und das Spiel einfach nur noch durchhaben will.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> nicht so wie bei_ Doom 3_, wo man nach einer Stunde verzweigte Metallgänge einfach nicht mehr sehen kann und das Spiel einfach nur noch durchhaben will.



Condemned will man auch schnellst möglich durch haben, damit der Horror endlich ein Ende hat.
Es sich zu besorgen wird da schon etwas kniffliger. Aber gutes will eben gefunden werden.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nö, das meinte ich nicht, ich meinte _Doom 3_ hatte einfach ein grottenschlechtes und langweiliges Gameplay - das motiviert nach gewisser Zeit einfach nicht mehr und die Schocksequenzen wiederholen sich auch ständig, da weiß man meist schon im Vorraus was jetzt kommt. Und die Grafik erinnerte mich irgendwie an mit Plastik übergossenes Metall


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und die Grafik erinnerte mich irgendwie an mit Plastik übergossenes Metall



Ja ich weis was du meinst, sah aus wie bei den Amis, die ihre Sitzmöglichkeiten (Sessel, Couch etc.) mit Schutzfolie überziehen

Ich hab dich aber schon richtig verstanden, nur du mich eben nicht.
Doom 3 will man schnell durch haben, damit der monotone Horror ein Ende hat, und Condemned will man schnell durch haben, damit der richtige Horror ein Ende hat.


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hm ist ja doof mit Condemned. :s
Naja habe Dead Space auch vorgestern erst angefangen zu spielen. 
Und bei jedem Checkpoint brauch ich sowieso ne Pause, kann sich also noch hinziehen bis ich was neues brauche.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Warum brauchst du denn nach jedem Checkpoint eine Pause???


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Hm ist ja doof mit Condemned. :s



Besorgen kann man sichs trotzdem ohne Probs, z.B. HIER


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Warum brauchst du denn nach jedem Checkpoint eine Pause???



Wegen meiner schwachen Nerven. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Besorgen kann man sichs trotzdem ohne Probs,  z.B. HIER



Oh danke. 
Mal sehen, wenn mal wieder was nötig ist, werd ichs mir kaufen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Besorgen kann man sichs trotzdem ohne Probs, z.B. HIER



Ähm.....ist das auch legal? So weit ich weiß, ist der einzig mögliche legale Weg, sich beschlagnahmte Spiele oder Filme zu kaufen, wenn man selber ins Ausland fährt und es sich dort persönlich kauft.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Toll, dann kann man es sich auch gleich liefern lassen. Den Stress würd ich mir net geben.
Wenn dann müsste doch vom Online-Händler ne Info kommen das es nicht gestattet ist nach Deutschland auszuliefern.


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Natürlich muss man auch die Atmosphäre anpassen um es mit möglichst viel Gruselfaktor zu spielen.

Ich hab immer erst Nachts um 12 angefangen zu spielen, dann noch schön alle Lichter aus, Bildschirm nah an mich rangezogen und Ton relativ laut gedreht.

Ich würds einfach runterladen, bevor ich mir da was bestelle, mich vielleicht noch strafbar mache und der Zoll es mir weg nimmt...


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Rotax schrieb:


> Ich hab immer erst Nachts um 12 angefangen zu spielen, dann noch schön alle Lichter aus, Bildschirm nah an mich rangezogen und Ton relativ laut gedreht.


Jupp, deswegen spielt man Far Cry auch nur im Sommer und sowas wie Lost Planet nur im Winter



Rotax schrieb:


> Ich würds einfach runterladen, bevor ich mir da was bestelle, mich vielleicht noch strafbar mache und der Zoll es mir weg nimmt...



*hust*-Runterladen oder bezahlt runterladen?


----------



## Cionara (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wie krass, seit wann gibts denn hübsche Mädchen in diesem Forum der Verdammten ? 

Ja Dead Space geht. Wobei ich Geister immernoch schlimmer finde als Aliens.
Das gruseligste was ich gezockt hab war das Geisterschloss in Mario 64.
Ich war erst 6 Jahre alt aber die Hosen hatte ich voll...

Wenn man erwachsen ist, findet man kaum noch was gruseliges.
Außer die ungeschminkte Freundin nachm aufstehen vielleicht 

mfg Cionara


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> *hust*-Runterladen oder bezahlt runterladen?



Er redet ja von "nicht" strafbar machen. Dann sollte doch der legale Weg gemeint sein.


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jupp, deswegen spielt man Far Cry auch nur im Sommer und sowas wie Lost Planet nur im Winter




Ich spiel aber auch im Dunkeln und mit lautem Ton.
Naja mal sehen wegen Condemned.. :o


----------



## boerigard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned bekommt man bei mindestens zwei großen Download-Stores problemlos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja richtig, Deutschland nicht ausgeschlossen. Und das bei einem SEGA-Titel. 

Btw. der Kauf auch beschlagnahmter Titel ist nicht verboten, siehe:
| medienzensur.de - Beschlagnahmung / Beschlagnahme |
Strafbar macht sich nur der Verkäufer.

Btw. Condemned fand ich nicht gruselig oder schockend. Eigentlicht mehr frustrierend. Ich hasse FPS-Prügler. Meist hat man ja keine Schusswaffe.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jupp, deswegen spielt man Far Cry auch nur im Sommer und sowas wie Lost Planet nur im Winter



Als damals gerade RE1 raus gekommen ist, spielte ich es auch das erste mal Nachts. Den Fehler hab ich kein zweites mal gemacht.
Nun ich war aber auch noch viel zu jung und sowas in der Richtung war damals einfach was neues.


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Kann mir wer sagen, wie viele Level es bei Dead Space gibt ? 
Habe gerade das zweite geschafft.. 
Hab mich übrigens gerade schon wieder voll erschrocken. :'D


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Meines Wissens gibt es ca. 12 Kapitel.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja dead space ist ganz gut aber ich finde das wenn einzelnd Gegner kommen es grusliger ist als wenn 5 ode rmehr kommen.


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Find ich auch.
Hab gerade schon wieder ausgemacht.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Warte erst mal bis der Supermutant kommt. Dann geht die Pumpe erst so richtig auf hochtouren... Mal sehen wies dir dann geht. Ich brauchte danach erstmal ne kleine Pause .


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Mal sehen wies dir dann geht. Ich brauchte danach erstmal ne kleine Pause .



Pausen macht sie doch ohne hin schon. Vielleicht werden ja während des Kampfes mehrere Pausen eingelegt


----------



## Cionara (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dead Space wars glaub ich wo ich schon beim ersten durchzocken vorhersagen konnte hinter welcher Tür einem wieder was entgegenspringt. Das braucht mehr spontane Gruseleien.


----------



## caroliine<3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*


Darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen.


----------



## der Türke (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also Dead Space war ich nach 2 stunden schon in Kapitel 5 und dannach habe ich es nicht mehr gezockt ich weiss auch nicht warum...

(Ah jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein ich habe es einen Freund ausgeliehen..)


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Cionara schrieb:


> Dead Space wars glaub ich wo ich schon beim ersten durchzocken vorhersagen konnte hinter welcher Tür einem wieder was entgegenspringt. Das braucht mehr spontane Gruseleien.



Das war widerum bei F.E.A.R. nicht schlecht gemacht, da man hier wirklich nicht wusste, wann etwas kam, und vorallem nicht am laufenden Band, wie bei Doom 3 oder der Gleichen.


----------



## Cionara (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> (Ah jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein ich habe es einen Freund ausgeliehen..)


Schwör ich wär längst reich wenn ich nicht den ganzen Scheiss verliehen und nie wiedergesehen hätte 

"Hey ich kenn dich zwar nicht und wohne unter ner Brücke aber leihst du mir dein Auto ?"
"Klar Bruder auf der Straße muss man sich gegenseitig helfen."
"Super nett, ich brings dir in 5 Minuten wieder" *quieetsch*
"..."

So kannste dir das bei mir vorstelln.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Daher ist qualitativ gesehen _F.E.A.R._ immernoch das hochwertigste Horror-Spiel, auch wenn Grusel- und Schockeffekte vielleicht von anderen Spielen schon übertroffen wurden - der Rest stimmte halt einfach. Ist halt irgendwie ein Kult-Game, ähnlich wie _No One Lives Forever_.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ähnlich wie _No One Lives Forever_.



Hm, bis dato noch nie gezockt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ist eigentlich Pflichtlektüre für alle Shooter-Fans.
Grandios inszeniertes Spiel mit tollem Leveldesign, v.a. die Mission in dem man seinem Gegner im Flug den Fallschirm abnehmen muss, während mann auf den Boden zuschießt.
Einfach genial...


----------



## Rizzard (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

War No one lives forever nicht so ein Bond-Style Game?
Bin der Meinung ich hätte damals die Demo gezockt und mir hats nicht gefallen.
Mal abgesehen davon hats aber nichts mit "Horror" zu tun oder bin ich jetzt voll aufm falschen Dampfer.


----------



## Cionara (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> ähnlich wie _No One Lives Forever_.


Hast du Teil 2 gezockt ? Junge ich hab mich nicht mehr einbekommen als man die Verfolgungsjagd aufm Dreirad hatte. Wie krank das war. Ein fetter Schotte fährt ein Dreirad während man hinten mit M4 Gewehr draufsitzt und nen kleinwüchsigen Franzosen zwischen Taliban verfolgt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Japp, wir sind hier ein wenig Off-Topic, aber um darauf zurückzukommen: Im zweiten Teil gibt's ein Level, in dem einem schon ein bissl der Schauer den Rücken runter läuft - da latscht man durch eine so einen Bunker in der Antarktis und irgendwo treibt sich so ein Mutant rum, vor dem man sich verstecken muss. Dafür, dass es eigentlich eine Art Agenten-Shooter ist, war der Level äußerst gut gemacht.


----------



## der Türke (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Cionara schrieb:


> Schwör ich wär längst reich wenn ich nicht den ganzen Scheiss verliehen und nie wiedergesehen hätte
> 
> "Hey ich kenn dich zwar nicht und wohne unter ner Brücke aber leihst du mir dein Auto ?"
> "Klar Bruder auf der Straße muss man sich gegenseitig helfen."
> ...



Jap die meisten die ich ausgliehen habe sah das genau so aus obwohl ich den jenigen kannte und weiss wo er wohnt habe ich Call of Duty 2 und NFS Underground nie wieder gesehen......

Aber ich wollte ein Vorbild sein deswegen habe ich es dennen stehts wiedergegeben (ein paar davon habe ich gebrannt)


----------



## CiSaR (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Cionara schrieb:


> Wie krass, seit wann gibts denn hübsche Mädchen in diesem Forum der Verdammten ?
> 
> mfg Cionara



Haha das schoss mir auch als erstes durch den Kopf 

Da ihr hier alle von Condemned redet und ich den ersten Teil schon hinter mir hab hab ich mal nach dem zweiten geschaut und diesen für 22€ in Östereich gefunden. Nächsten Monat wenn Geld da ist wird wieder gegruselt


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich fand die Demo zu F.E.A.R. Gruseliger als das Spiel dann im allgemeinen. 

Doom3 hatte auch gute ansätze, da es gut mit Licht und Schatten spielte.

Das Brutalste Spiel bzw Spiele waren Postel 2 und SoF3. 
Ziemlich übertrieben, aber dadurch wurde es auch wieder lustig.^^


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Postel? Mischung aus _Hostel_ und _Postal_ oder was, jetzt geht's aber mal ab


----------



## CiSaR (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Die sollen endlich Postal 3 rausbringen


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Habe bis heute noch kein einziges _Postal_ gespielt.
Irgendwie interessiert mich dieses Game auch net....


----------



## CiSaR (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das ist einfach nur so hohl das es wieder derbe lustig wird. Ist halt viel Gewalt aber die verarschen echt alles in dem Spiel


----------



## der Türke (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe bis heute noch kein einziges _Postal_ gespielt.
> Irgendwie interessiert mich dieses Game auch net....



  Man kann die leute anpinkeln das fand ich so witzig das ich mir das spiel 1 stunde angetan habe da es ziemlich alt ist und die Grafik ist nicht die welt.   (Dannach sofort deinstalliert aber fürn lacha ist das spiel immer gut)    ist das nicht schon raus?  Postal 3 - Catharsis [uncut Edition] bei GamesOnly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Konnte man da nicht eine Katze als Schalldämpfer verwenden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere? 
Oder war das was anderes?


----------



## CiSaR (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Man kann die leute anpinkeln das fand ich so witzig das ich mir das spiel 1 stunde angetan habe da es ziemlich alt ist und die Grafik ist nicht die welt.   (Dannach sofort deinstalliert aber fürn lacha ist das spiel immer gut)    ist das nicht schon raus?  Postal 3 - Catharsis [uncut Edition] bei GamesOnly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop



Ne da kann man nur vorbestellen


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das härteste Spiel in dem Zusammenhang was ich bisher gespielt habe war:

THE SUFFERING : Ties That Bind

TEST: http://www.gamezone.de/reviews_detail.asp?gameid=18659

dagegen fühlen sich F.E.A.R., Doom 3 und Dead Space an wie ne Kuschelparty bei Omma.

Das Spiel is zum einen total Psycho und zum anderen einfach perfekt inszeniert. HAMMER!

UND:
das Game gibts in englischem O-Ton (in Deutschland nie erschienen, nur der 2. Teil) zum kostenloses Download!!! 

http://www.bigdownload.com/games/the-suffering/pc/the-suffering-full-free-game/

Hat das Game einer durchgespielt? Ich musste echt bei der Stelle mit den kleinen Mädchen aufhören, meine Pumpe ging echt auf 180 und ich konnt die Nacht nicht schlafen. Das hat ich bisher noch bei keinem Spiel (und ich hab sie alle gespielt  ).


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> THE SUFFERING : Ties That Bind
> 
> dagegen fühlen sich F.E.A.R., Doom 3 und Dead Space an wie ne Kuschelparty bei Omma.



Fand ich jetzt net.
Klar, The Suffering ist einfach nur krank aber der Gruselfaktor war jetzt nicht ganz so hoch, wie bei vergleichbaren Spielen.


----------



## Xrais (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

da gibts nur 2 games,
einmal Dead Space und zum anderen Condemned , alles andere ist viel zu harmlos


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das teilst du uns jetzt schon zum 5. mal mit.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Kannte Condemned noch nicht, deshalb habe ich mir mal eine Video bei Youtube angesehen.

Dem Spieler der es Kommentiert, scheint es wohl Angst ein zu jagen:

YouTube - Lets Play Condemned Criminal Origins [Blind] German Part 2


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich fand aber, dass bei The Suffering alle paar Minuten ne neue Art von "Schrecken" aufgetaucht ist und du dich drauf einstellen musstest. Und dann noch die Cutscenes und Videosequenzen. 
Die Mischung hat einfach gestimmt und es nie langweilig geworden. 
Bei F.E.A.R. wurd es gegen Ende dann nur noch gemetzel und die Geister sind eh hinter jeder Ecke aufgetaucht, dass hat dann nur noch genervt.....
Bei Doom war es ähnlich, da kam außer ein paar neuen Waffen nicht viel Abwechslung und die Abwechslung die kam war nicht gruselig (die Einlage mit den Fäusten z.B.).
Und bei Dead Space gabs eh nur 5 versch. Monsterarten + die Endgeger und die waren nun wirklich nicht gruselig. Dann noch die Basketball-Einlage und die Stimmung war im Arsch.

Von daher ist Suffering immer noch mein persönliches Bestpaket.


----------



## Doney (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe bis heute noch kein einziges _Postal_ gespielt.
> Irgendwie interessiert mich dieses Game auch net....



das is einfach zu niveaulos... drüber zu reden is lustig aber spielen??? wer spielt denn schon ein spiel wo man nen dachs mit griff als waffe hat


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

_Doom 3_ spielt ja auch mindestens 28 Schubladen unter _F.E.A.R._, _The_ _Sufferung_, _Dead Space_, _Condemned_ usw. einfach nur ein linerarer Shooter mit sich aufbrauchendem, monotonem Horror, eigentlich eine gewaltige Enttäuschung, damals.
The Suffering hat alt ein extrem krudes, abartiges Setting, aber gruselig fand ich es jetzt nicht so 100 Prozentig, eher stellenweise arg übertrieben.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Bei F.E.A.R. wurd es gegen Ende dann nur noch gemetzel und die Geister sind eh hinter jeder Ecke aufgetaucht, dass hat dann nur noch genervt.....


Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Abgesehen davon, dass kein einziger Geist vorkommt, wird auch nicht sehr viel gemetzelt, sondern eher taktisch gekämpft.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Was sind dass dann für komische, schwebende Gestalten, die zerplatzen wenn man von ihnen getroffen/sie trifft?


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Sind die denn wesentlich für das Spiel? Und die kommen eh nur im Traum vor, und soweit ich weiß, ist das auch nur an einer Stelle der Fall.
Er schrieb, dass Geister hinter jeder Ecke auftauchen...


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Reden wir vom selben Spiel?

Die "Viecher" kommen nämlich nicht nur im Traum vor! Am Ende kommen die auch aus Wänden, dem Boden und der Decke und das in regelmäßigen Abständen. Auch mal von hinten (wär hätte das gedacht  )


----------



## der Türke (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Das härteste Spiel in dem Zusammenhang was ich bisher gespielt habe war:
> 
> THE SUFFERING : Ties That Bind
> 
> ...



 Habe ich mir damals zum glück dieses Computer Zeitschrift gekauft das war als vollversion (Natürlich Orginal) mit enthalten aber halt auf Türkisch das fand ich so hamma ich weiss bis heute nicht was mit der CD passiert ist. Ich konnte niemals zu ende zocken obwohl man die cd nur zum installieren gebraucht hatte.


----------



## CiSaR (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Oh super gleich mal runterladen


----------



## ph1driver (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hatte mir das Spiel vor ein paar Monaten mal geladen. Grafik Steuerung

Flog nach 1,5 Std. wieder von der Platte.


----------



## CiSaR (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

bei mir lief es nur ein paar minuten und dann wollte es nicht mehr starten


----------



## Wendigo (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Bei mir läuft es einwandfrei. Aber die Grafik ist recht ungewohnt. Habe alles auf max und dennoch sieht es bescheiden aus. War das 2004 wirklich so?

Ansonsten find ichs recht ok.


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich fand damals Resident Evil auf der PS1 auch ziemlich heftig. Vorallem weil ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nichts vergleichbares kannte und ich noch verdammt jung war. Hat mir auch die ein oder andere Gänsehaut verpasst.


 
ging mir genauso! 
das selbe dann mit resi2 (ps1). war damals nicht älter als 11, 12 jahre, als ich diese spiele zum ersten mal gezockt hab. (doom-pc- sogar noch früher...)

hatten das gewissen etwas, vorallem wenn man es abends allein im keller gespielt hat; schockmomente garantiert! horrorspiele üben eine ganz eigene faszination aus, hab das schon früh bei mir bemerkt. leider gibt es heutzutage, wahrscheinlich hängt das auch mit dem immer zunehmenden alter meiner person zusammen, nur noch wenige wirkliche horrorschocker. meine "härtesten" waren bis jetzt eben resident evil 1+2 und der evergreen classiker doom. 
hier war noch was dahinter, horrormäßig.


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja... Doom war eher auch nurn Splattershooter. Richtige Horrostimmung ist bei mir damals da nicht aufgekommen.


----------



## Fl_o (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> des horror nur mit einer bombastischen story umsetzen. deshalb finde ich titel wie left 4 dead eher §$"$%"%$... du rennst die ganze zeit nur rum und knallst zombies ab.... keine perversen überraschungen,


Naja Left 4 dead ist ja auch Multiplayer und gehört in ein ganz anderes genere wie zum bsp Dead Space...  

Muss sagen Dead Space war schon Hardcore, hab mir aber auch manchmal bei Stalker ( Wie ich diese Bloodsucker Viecher hasse ) in die hosen gemacht ..


----------



## Low (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wie lang ist eigentlich die Spieldauer von "Condemned - Criminal Origins" ungefähr? 
Ist der zweite Teil auch so gut wie der erste oder kann der zweite Teil dem ersten nicht das Wasser reichen?


----------



## Dr. Müller (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hab ungefähr 10-12 Stunden gebraucht, vom Gefühl her wars weder zu kurz noch zu lang, vorallem am Ende wirds nochmal richtig interessant und anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Low schrieb:


> Ist der zweite Teil auch so gut wie der erste oder kann der zweite Teil dem ersten nicht das Wasser reichen?



Ich hab leider nur den ersten Teil gezockt, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche, gibt es den zweiten Teil nur für Konsolen.


----------



## boerigard (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Low schrieb:


> Ist der zweite Teil auch so gut wie der erste oder kann der zweite Teil dem ersten nicht das Wasser reichen?


Yahtzee sagt nein. 
The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Condemned 2: Bloodshot


----------



## Low (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wo habt ihr Condemned gekauft?

EDIT:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sega-Condem..._9?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1267284108&sr=8-9


----------



## boerigard (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Low schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr Condemned gekauft?
> 
> EDIT:
> Condemned (PC): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


Zu teuer.
Als Download (hab ich zwar schonmal gepostet) für 9,95 Euro:
Condemned: Criminal Origins Download | Buy Condemned: Criminal Origins from D2D


----------



## CiSaR (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nur den ersten Teil gezockt, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche, gibt es den zweiten Teil nur für Konsolen.



Nur den gibt es nur für die Konsole. Ist aber garnicht mal so teuer. Für PS3 gibt es das Spiel für 22€ bei gameware.at


----------



## der Türke (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also Condemt 2 ist auch gut habe selber ein paar schrecken szenarien erlebt krass das so ne Missgeburt von hinten kommt.
Aber nach einer Zeit weiß man wann wo ein Gegner stehen könnte und die schrecken Szenen werden weniger bis ins 3 Kapitel hab ich immer ein Tag Pause einlegen müssen.

Aber was ich unlogisch fand das man Metallteile oder Vögel suchen musste warum auch immer. Das waren die häufigsten Szenen wo ich lachen musste.


----------



## Low (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



boerigard schrieb:


> Zu teuer.
> Als Download (hab ich zwar schonmal gepostet) für 9,95 Euro:
> Condemned: Criminal Origins Download | Buy Condemned: Criminal Origins from D2D




Danke 
Hat zwar bei meiner Inet Leitung etwas gedauert aber dafür habe ich was für morgen wenn das Wetter wieder so bescheiden wird wie es heute war


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Haha ja Condemned war schon geil, hatte es aber echt schnell durch^^ - ich wurde damals von meiner freundin gezwungen die lag im bett und hat über fernseher zugeguckt XDDD


----------



## Low (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das Spiel brauch voll viel Leistung.
Habe bei Half Life 2 alles max (aa und af aus) 40 fps avg und bei Condemned habe ich 10 fps avg.
Wird wohl Zeit für eine Grafikkarte


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hmm, so viel Leistung frisst Condemned eigentlich gar nicht, ich denke das liegt eher an deinem Onboard-Chip.


----------



## Low (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Meinst meine Onboard Grafik? Die soll ja bald duch eine hd 5830 ausgetauscht werden


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Mit der wirst du das Spiel locker in 2560 x 1600 flüssig zocken können.


----------



## der Türke (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hey ein guter Horro shotter ist auch Jericho... CLIVE BANKS "JERICHO"! 

Der zählt zwar nicht zu den härtesten aber es gab echt momente wo ich mich richtig erschreckt habe....


----------



## Low (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit der wirst du das Spiel locker in 2560 x 1600 flüssig zocken können.



Finde es aber schon komisch das ich mit meiner onboard grafik hl2 auf max (1440 x 1050 aa und auf aus) spielen kann mit 35 fps avg und condemned nichtmal mit niedrigen details und 640 x 480.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned basiert doch irgendwie auf der F.E.A.R. engine oder? die frisst halt wesentlich mehr als die source engine


----------



## boerigard (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Die Source-Engine war schon immer sehr viel stärker CPU-lastig (und da mangelt es deinem PC ja nicht) als GPU-lastig.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Eben, Half-Life 2 hatte halt sehr humane Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dead Space immer noch!!!!


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

...und der nächste, die uns seine Meinung mittlerweile schon zum 5. Mal schmackhaft machen will.
Nö, aber jetzt mal ehrlich, mehr als Spam ist dieser Post auch nicht.


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja wen er schon auf der Ishimura lebt wird ers dir warscheinlich bis in alle ewigkeit empfhelen


----------



## der Türke (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hey wieso verliert keiner ein Wort von Jericho?

http://www.dooyoo.de/pc-spiele/clive-barker-s-jericho-pc/1164702/


----------



## ph1driver (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Yo, Jericho war echt genial. Aber das ende war schiete.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

haha jericho macht immer wieder mal spaß find ich aber iwie nich ganz so horror XD


----------



## der Türke (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Yo, Jericho war echt genial. Aber das ende war schiete.




Da sollte der 2 Teil ja anknüpfen deswegen so ein Shit ende aber ganz ehrlich die ENGLISCHE Synchron ist Tausendmal besser als die Deutsche schon allein wegen dem Erst geborenen




> haha jericho macht immer wieder mal spaß find ich aber iwie nich ganz so horror XD



Da wo schnelle Reaktion gefragt war Tassten drücken wie z.B. im Kecker mit Bill das war richtig ......Boah da hab ich mich so erschrocken als der Dreckige Crusader auf mir draufgefallen ist und das arme Mädel so Hardcore zerstückelt hat. 

P..S. Das geht aber nur mit richtig guten Soundboxen


----------



## Low (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hab mal ne Frage zu Condemned. Und zwar in Kapitel 1 dort wo die Polizisten erschossen werden, wird man ja aus dem Fenster geworfen. Dann ist das Kapitel zu Ende und man Wacht in der Wohnung von Ethan auf. Müsste der nicht schwer verletzt bzw. tot sein?
Und warum versuchen mich überall so Typen umzubringen? Überall wo ich bin greifen mich junkies an xD.

Aber das Spiel ist echt cool


----------



## HCN (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also L4D ist ja eher ein Fun Shooter...

Und Fear, ja der ist schon ganz gut. Besonder im zweiten Teil Alam die geile ********.... I would do her.....

Richtigen Gruselfaktor hatte ich bisher immer bei der Silent Hill Reihe...

Resident Evil dagegen ist mit dem 5 Teil ja voll ******* geworden... die haben das ganze Flair kaputt gemacht.


----------



## der Türke (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Low schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zu Condemned. Und zwar in Kapitel 1 dort wo die Polizisten erschossen werden, wird man ja aus dem Fenster geworfen. Dann ist das Kapitel zu Ende und man Wacht in der Wohnung von Ethan auf. Müsste der nicht schwer verletzt bzw. tot sein?
> Und warum versuchen mich überall so Typen umzubringen? Überall wo ich bin greifen mich junkies an xD.
> 
> Aber das Spiel ist echt cool



Das wird doch am anfang des Spiels erklärt.
Dir wird angehängt das du Cops Umgelegt hast und die Junkies sind durch iwas (habs vergessen) aggressiv geworden.


----------



## Low (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das der Mord mir angehängt wird ist mir klar aber mir ist nicht klar warum Ethan den Fall aus der Höhe unverletzt überstanden hat. Naja bin ja grad mal Kapitel zwei


----------



## hempsmoker (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

@Low: Das Spiel wird noch viel kränker... aber ist echt n super Game!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (3. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

@low: jepp vorallem am ende weiß man dann warum das so merkwürdig war isn bisl komisch und so ... hätt mir mehr realitätsnähe gewünscht >.<


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> Resident Evil dagegen ist mit dem 5 Teil ja voll ******* geworden... die haben das ganze Flair kaputt gemacht.


NEee muss sagen das der 5the Teil richtig gut war hab schon ca 80% und hoffe das die Gold edditon auch für PC gibt


----------



## Two-Face (4. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dieses scheiß Resident Evil 5 will ja nicht mal auf meinem PC laufen.


----------



## HCN (4. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja wenn man auf Action steht. Ich spiel da lieber spiele vom RE 1 und 2 Typ. Das waren m. E. nach die besten...


----------



## ph1driver (4. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Da stimme ich dir zu. RE 5 erinnert mich irgendwie an House of the Dead, nur das ich bei RE 5 noch selber zielen und laufen darf


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (4. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

haha re5 wäre spaßiger wenn man auch im laufen schießen könnt aber so...isses einfach nur nervig vorallem alle 10M kommt ne gemeinschaftsaktion & ladebildschirm...


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja ladebildschrim hatte ich nur unter DX9 das game macht halt nur zu zweit auf einer Lan RICHTIG Spaß 

Auserdem hatt es durch die Ladys im Spiel extra Plus Punkte bekommen, so was lob ich mir nicht wie gothic ne reine schwulen Partie  

@ Two-Face, wen du willst kauf ich dir die Lizenz ab vón Res 5 wen du willst


----------



## Two-Face (4. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ach, vielleicht funktioniert das Game ja mit dem nächsten Legacy-Treiber.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Kennt jemand Haunting Ground das fand ich auch ganz geil.


----------



## der Türke (5. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Haunting Ground das fand ich auch ganz geil.



ein Spiel mit dem Schlechtesten ende nach Borderland


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Weiss nicht mehr ist zu lange her aber das Spiel fand ich geil.


----------



## der Türke (5. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Weiss nicht mehr ist zu lange her aber das Spiel fand ich geil.



  es gab 4 unterschiedliche enden. Eins davon war das sie in einem Kasten gesperrt wird und wegen Sauerstoffmangel fällt sie in Ohnmacht und später wird sie vergewaltigt. Daraufhin machts in ihr Hirn "Knacks" und sie gehört in die Klappmühle   Das 4 ende hat mich richtig geschockt alles andere war im Spiel langweilig (im Vergleich zum ende) In den 3 anderen Enden machts sie eine Tür auf und geht mit ihren Hund rein. (Das mit dem Vergewaltigen kannte ich gar nicht)  P.S. kann man youtube nachschauen.....


----------



## boerigard (6. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wer noch eine digitale Version von Condemnend sucht, bei Gamersgate ist es gerade 75% off -> 2,48 Euro:
Condemned - Criminal Origins - GamersGate

Sorry, low, konnte ja keiner ahnen.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> es gab 4 unterschiedliche enden. Eins davon war das sie in einem Kasten gesperrt wird und wegen Sauerstoffmangel fällt sie in Ohnmacht und später wird sie vergewaltigt. Daraufhin machts in ihr Hirn "Knacks" und sie gehört in die Klappmühle   Das 4 ende hat mich richtig geschockt alles andere war im Spiel langweilig (im Vergleich zum ende) In den 3 anderen Enden machts sie eine Tür auf und geht mit ihren Hund rein. (Das mit dem Vergewaltigen kannte ich gar nicht)  P.S. kann man youtube nachschauen.....


  Habs mir mal angeschaut echt crazy .Gibst davon irgendwann mal nen Nachfolger, irgendwas bekannt?


----------



## freak094 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> Gibst davon irgendwann mal nen Nachfolger, irgendwas bekannt?



keine Ahnung


----------



## der Türke (10. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



freak094 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung


 
Jetzt bin ich so schlau wie vorher


----------



## Shooter-X (10. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

f.e.a.r 2 geht auch saumäßig ab!


----------



## hempsmoker (10. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

wurde schon genannt


----------



## eVAC (11. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Forbidden Siren 2 (PS2)


----------



## Kami84 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ja Condemned ist echt geil^^


----------



## der Türke (12. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Kami84 schrieb:


> ja Condemned ist echt geil^^




Toll Juhu herzlichen Glückwunsch noch einer der es verstanden hat


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

FEAR und Stalker waren teils heftig, aber Metro 2033 hat ab sofort bei mir Platz 1.


----------



## CiSaR (14. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Boar du kannst das schon spielen?
Auch will


----------



## der Türke (14. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Boar du kannst das schon spielen?
> Auch will




bei uns ist das schon seit Freitag bei Saturn nur zu Teuer.......Imom


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Steam-Releae ist erst am 19ten in Europa.


----------



## der Türke (14. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Steam-Releae ist erst am 19ten in Europa.




asü wusste ich gar nicht dachte es wäre der 18 März


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Auch wenn ich Metro 2033 irre geil finde, würde ich es nicht gerade als Horror-Game bezeichnen...


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

...gehört wohl eher in die "action"-fraktion!


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nun, man kann aber Metro keines Falls als "normalen" Aktiontitel bezeichnen.
Es sind schon einige Momente drin, die den Puls anheben.
Ich finde die Mischung aus Aktion und Horror genau richtig.


----------



## der Türke (30. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> FEAR und Stalker waren teils heftig, aber Metro 2033 hat ab sofort bei mir Platz 1.




Da stimme ich dir nicht zu, Fear ist definitiv mehr Horro als Metro 2033 in gesamten Spiel überhaupt. 
In Metro 2033 sind die Momente vor dem Kampf meist, der Horro effeckt aber sonst .... (oke ich habs noch nicht durchgespielt)


----------



## Raikoon (30. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hol dir Dead Space


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Raikoon schrieb:


> hol dir Dead Space



 so siehts aus, aber der 2te Teil lässt schlimmes vermuten hab die ersten 30 Sekunden ingame gesehn.Vieleicht waren es auch nur 20 aber mal sehen ist ja net viel.


----------



## hempsmoker (30. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Was? Wo? Her mit dem Link!


----------



## boerigard (30. März 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ist wahrscheinlich das hier gemeint:
Dead Space 2 First Look: Isaac on a Train - Dead Space 2 - Kotaku


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Kann mal wer ein kurzes Fazit verfassen?
Ich mein mal so, man kann ja keinem zumuten 44 Seiten komplett durchzulesen 

Ich will mal wieder was zocken was einen schönen Schockeffekt hat, als Anmerkung, ich steh nich so auf Aliens, da vergeht mir schnell die Lust, dann lieber Zombies oder sowas, kann mich nur noch recht wenig an Resident Evil erinnern, hauptsächlich an die 2 auf der PS1, da hab ich das damals fast nur gezockt.

Derzeit hab ich nur Left 4 Dead 2, daran verging mir der Spaß aber schon ein wenig nach kurzer Zeit, da man sich doch schnell daran gewöhnt und nur Spaß macht, wenn man die richtigen Teammitglieder dabei hat.

Schlagt mal was vor, Bad Company 2 wird auch langsam langweilig und ich brauch mal etwas Abwechslung, son kleinen Muntermacher, möglichst mit Multiplayer Funktion.


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich bin grad' dabei, 'ne Zusammenfassung diesesn Threads zu schreiben.


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin grad' dabei, 'ne Zusammenfassung diesesn Threads zu schreiben.



Supi, hab ich ja den richtigen Moment erwischt 

Ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Könnt' noch 'n bissl dauern, is schon aufwendig, 44 Seiten mit Horrorgames zusammenzufassen und sein eigenes und noch die Resumées der User dazuzuschreiben.


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Kommt das dann hier als normaler Beitrag oder neuer Thread? Sozusagen Part 2?


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nö, einfach ein neuer Beitrag.


----------



## Crymes (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also, als ich das erste Mal Bioshock gespielt hab (mit Kopfhörern am hellichsten Tag), musste ich erst mal ausmachen bei nder Szene nach der ersten Wasserkugel, da ich sowas überhaupt nicht gewöhnt war.

Solche Spiele mag ich nicht, allgemein Shooter im Dunkeln mit ordentlich Körpereffekten.

Gta und Crysis sind bei mir schon so ziemlich das Höchste.

Hab mich auch erst mal ordentlich erschreckt, als bei Risen aus einem Skarphog ein Skelett rausgesprungen ist.

Viellecht gibt sich ja solche Angst noch, gibt aber auch genug andere schöne Spiele!


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also GTA und Crysis hätte ich überhaupt nicht ansatzweise zu Horror-Games eingeordnet 

Risen kenn ich jetzt nicht, wenn das ein Rollenspiel wie Fallout 3 oder Stalker ist, dann kein Wunder, Fallout 3 angezockt, verstaubt jetzt, Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl das gleiche, einfach pur langweilig, ewiges rumlatschen, nix passiert  umsonst haufen Geld ausgegeben.

Jetzt muss aber halt mal wieder was her, was auch Laune macht, vor allem im Dunkeln


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Puh, ist das viel.

Zu jedem Game hier die Fakten und Einleitungen zu schreiben ist mir zu viel Arbeit für heute - ich denke, ich stelle das morgen oder so rein.


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Verdammt 

Hast zufällig so zwischendurch nen Tip fürn Game?


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Finsk schrieb:


> Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl das gleiche, einfach pur langweilig, ewiges rumlatschen, nix passiert  umsonst haufen Geld ausgegeben.


Lol, wer das Spiel nicht kapiert, und es nicht gescheit angeht, sollte es lieber bleiben lassen.
Die Stalker-Spiele sind mMn einige der besten Spiele, die es zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hmm, wieso sollte ich das Spiel nicht kapieren?
Ich habs nur nicht so mit ewig langem Rumgerenne, find ich keinen Spaß dran.
Und in den Läden steht selten ob es ein Rollenspiel oder sowas ist, ich hab nur mal paar Sequenzen damals gesehen als es rauskam, dann dacht ich mir halt, naja, man kann es sich ja kaufen, sieht ja gut aus, aber als ich das ganze Gerenne mitbekommen hab, verlies mich der Spielspaß.
Aber um das Spiel gehts hier ja eigentlich gar nicht wirklich, es geht ja eher um Horror Spiele


----------



## Dustin91 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Und dazu zählt Stalker teilweise auch.
Wenn du mal in dem X-Labors warst oder nachts rumgelaufen bist (ingame), dann wirst du verstehen. Denn in den X-Labors ist es echt verdammt unheimlich, ebenso wie bei Nacht, wenn man z.b. ein Zombie grunzen hört, aber nicht genau weiß ob es näherkommt oder sich entfernt.
Stalker hat mich bis jetzt am meisten gegruselt, ungefähr so arg wie Project Zero II.
Ok, kapieren ist das falsche Wort.
Vielmehr meinte ich, dass man sich auf dieses Spiel einlassen muss, und es so akzeptieren soll wie es halt ist


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hmm, ok, mal sehen, vielleicht installier ich es morgen nochmal und renn durch bis dahin 

Sagt mal, lohnt es sich noch FEAR 2 PO für ca. 10€ bis 13€ zu kaufen?

Angenommen ich kauf mir das jetzt online in UK, lass mir den Key schicken, kann ich dass dann irgendwo runterladen? Also per Steam oder sowas?


----------



## der Türke (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Also, als ich das erste Mal Bioshock gespielt hab (mit Kopfhörern am hellichsten Tag), musste ich erst mal ausmachen bei nder Szene nach der ersten Wasserkugel, da ich sowas überhaupt nicht gewöhnt war.
> 
> Solche Spiele mag ich nicht, allgemein Shooter im Dunkeln mit ordentlich Körpereffekten.
> 
> ...



Ein sensibelchen  

Jetzt mal im ernst, in welcher Szene hat dir denn Bioshock angst gemacht?
Och herm.....


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hmm ja, _Project Origin_ ist zwar qualitativ nicht so hochwertig wie der erste Teil, aber empfehlenswert allemal.


----------



## boerigard (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Finsk schrieb:


> Angenommen ich kauf mir das jetzt online in UK, lass mir den Key schicken, kann ich dass dann irgendwo runterladen? Also per Steam oder sowas?


Von Fear 2 gibt es zwei Versionen: eine Steam und eine Non-Steam.
Die Keys der Retail sind AFAIK immer Steam gebunden. Aber es gibt auch noch DirectDownload-Versionen, die nicht Steamgebunden sind. So eine verkauft zb. Direct2Drive. Und dann gibt es noch diese (windigen) Key-Only-Händler:  die verkaufen einen Non-Steam-Key.
IMO lohnt sich Fear 2 schon und besonders auch der DLC Reborn.


----------



## mephimephi (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Phantasmagoria 1 und 2 fand ich früher gruselig, wenn es das irgendwo gibt, kaufen und gruseln


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> Von Fear 2 gibt es zwei Versionen: eine Steam und eine Non-Steam.
> Die Keys der Retail sind AFAIK immer Steam gebunden. Aber es gibt auch  noch DirectDownload-Versionen, die nicht Steamgebunden sind. So eine  verkauft zb. Direct2Drive. Und dann gibt es noch diese (windigen)  Key-Only-Händler:  die verkaufen einen Non-Steam-Key.
> IMO lohnt sich Fear 2 schon und besonders auch der DLC Reborn.


Hmm einziges Problem bei dieser Direct2Drive Seite ist, dass die UK Version wohl nicht nach D verkauft wird.

Aber sonst kann man das immer irgendwie runterladen oder so?

€dit: Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf Suche nach einer Steam Version  Sieht schöner aus in der Liste


----------



## der Türke (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Finsk schrieb:


> Hmm einziges Problem bei dieser Direct2Drive Seite ist, dass die UK Version wohl nicht nach D verkauft wird.
> 
> Aber sonst kann man das immer irgendwie runterladen oder so?
> 
> €dit: Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf Suche nach einer Steam Version  Sieht schöner aus in der Liste



Du hast mich dran erinnert das ich mir im Urlaub Fear 2 gekauft habe "UK Version" das habe ich ganz vergessen danke....


----------



## Finsk (2. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

LOL, die UK Version ist aber auch deutsch, oder?
Hab jetzt einen "Händler" gefunden der Steam-Versionen verkauft, allerdings warte ich weiterhin auf Antwort.

Sind es bei denen nicht immer 2h weniger als bei uns?


----------



## der Türke (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Finsk schrieb:


> LOL, die UK Version ist aber auch deutsch, oder?
> Hab jetzt einen "Händler" gefunden der Steam-Versionen verkauft, allerdings warte ich weiterhin auf Antwort.
> 
> Sind es bei denen nicht immer 2h weniger als bei uns?



Nein auf Türkisch


----------



## Finsk (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Deinem Nickname nach zu urteilen bist du Türke, aber die UK Version lässt sich schon auf deutsch schalten, oder?

Türkisch is nich so meine Sprache, ich versteh da kein Wort, höchstens noch Körpersprache, das bessere ist aber dennoch, wenn der gute Mann hinterm Tresen direkt auf die Soßen zeigt


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

[FONT=&quot]So....[/FONT]Hier eine Zusammenfassung der bisher genannten und ebenfalls noch erwähnenswerten Horror-Games:
  [FONT=&quot]
*Condemned*
Erscheinungsdatum: 15.11.2005
Entwickler: Monolith
Altersfreigabe: (seit längerer Zeit beschlagnahmt)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360

Nach einhelliger Meinung der User, neben _Dead Space_, das härteste  Horror-Game. Man jagt als FBI-Agent einen bizarren Serienmörder, welcher seine Opfer  auf eigenartige Weise umbringt - zugleich passieren in der (nicht näher  genannten) Stadt merkwürdige Vorfälle, massenweise Vögel sterben ohne Grund und die Gewalttaten nehmen drastisch zu.
Die Fortsetzung _Condemned 2: Bloodshot_ erschien am 4.4.2008 exklusiv für  die Microsoft XBox 360 und Sony Playstation 3 und wurde ebenfalls  beschlagnahmt. 

*Dead Space
*Erscheinungsdatum: 6.11.2008
Entwickler: Electronic Arts Redwood Shores
Altersfreigabe: keine Jugendfreigabe
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Zusammen mit dem oben genannten Spiel das am häufigsten in diesem Thread frequentierte Horror-Game - da es in der Zukunft bzw. eim Weltall  angesiedelt ist, kann man es treffender als ein Science-Fiction-Horror-Spiel  bezeichnen. Als Teil eines Reperaturteams landet man etwas unglücklich auf dem Bergbauschiff USG Ishimura und bekommt es mit unbekannten,  extraterrestrischen Lebensformen zu tun. Eine Fortsetzung ist in Arbeit, derzeit allerdings  nur für die Microsoft XBox 360 und Sony Playstation 3 gedacht - eine PC-Fassung  ist noch im Gespräch.

*Silent Hill-Reihe
*Erscheinungsdatum: 1999 - 2007
Entwickler: Konami/Team Silent/Foundation 9/Double Helix/Climax
Altersfreigabe: ab 16/18 Jahren
Plattformen: PC, Sony Playstation, Sony Playstation 2, Microsoft XBox, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3, Sony Playstation Portable,  Nintendo Wii, Mobiltelefone

Einer der bekanntesten und erfolgreichsten Horrorgames. Im "Ur-Spiel" von 1999 sucht man als leicht heruntergekommener Schriftsteller seine  Tochter in der Kleinstadt "Silent Hill" - dabei verschwimmen Realität und (Alb)-Traum. Es erschienen 8 Fortsetzungen, die allerdings für nur für unterschiedliche Plattformen erhältlich sind. 2006 Wurde ein Teil auch verfilmt.

*Resident Evil-Reihe
*Erscheinungsdatum: 1996 - 2009
Entwickler: Capcom/Virgin Interactive/Angel
Altersfreigabe: ab 16/18 Jahren
Plattformen: PC, Sony Playstation, Sega Saturn, Nintendo GameCube,  Nintendo Wii, Nintendo DS, Nintendo 64, Sega Dreamcast, Sony Playstation 2, Mobiltelefone, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Einer der ersten und erfolgreichsten Horrorgames dieser Art. In den  insgesamt 7 Teilen, für die mehrere Ableger erschienen sind, ballert man sich durch, i.d.R.,  genetisch manipulierte Zombies. Seit 2002 wird die Reihe auch verfilmt. Die Games bieten allesamt hochwertigen Grusel, lediglich beim  4. Teil sollte man sich zuvor einen Patch besorgen, da dieser nur schmächtig von Konsole auf PC adaptiert wurde. Der 5. Teil ist zwar ebenfalls sehr unterhaltsam, allerdings mit deutlich weniger Horrorelemente, als die Vorgänger.

*Alone in the Dark-Reihe
*Erscheinungsdatum: 1992 - 2008
Entwickkler: Infogrames/Darkworks/Eden Games
Altersfreigabe: indiziert/ab 18
Plattformen: PC, 3DO, Apple Macintosh, Sega Saturn, Sony Playstation,  Sony Playstation 2, Nintendo GameBoy Color, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony  Playstation 3

Alone in the Dark war das erste Spiel in der Geschichte der  elektronischen Unterhaltung, welches heute weitestgehend als "Horror-Spiel" bezeichnet wird. Man erwehrt sich in den insgesamt 5, respektive 6,  Teilen gegen Monster, wie Zombies oder Geister. Dabei muss man auch des öfteren  Schalter- und Logikrätsel lösen. 2005 wurde das Franchise verfilmt - da allerdings  kein geringerer als Dr. Uwe "ich bin der schlechteste Filmemacher der Welt" Boll Regie führte, ist dem Film nicht viel abzuverlangen. [/FONT]
 Der aktuellste Teil für PC krankt unter der schlechten Konsolen-Portierung, sodass das Game, trotz der äußerst stimmigen Horror-Atmosphäre, qualitativ auf keinen grünen Nenner kommt - hier sei die Konsolen-Variante emfphlen.
 
  *Doom-Reihe
*Erscheinungsdatum: 1993 - 2005
Entwickler: id-Software
Altersfreigabe: indiziert/ab 18
 Plattformen:  PC, Apple Macintosh, 3DO, Atari Jaguar, Nintendo GameBoy Advance,  Nintendo DS, Nintendo 64, Sony Playstation, Sega 32X, Sega Saturn, Super  Nintendo, Microsoft XBox, Microsoft XBox 360

 Der erste Teil war der Urvater der Ego-Shooter, heute gilt die Serie als  Kult. Wirklich als Horror bezeichnen lässt sich aber heutzutage nur der dritte  Teil, welcher eher enttäuscht - für anspruchslose Zocker schockt _Doom 3_  hin und wieder mal mit furchterregenden Höllenausgeburten, erfahrene Horrorfans  werden aber von dem monotonem Horror, dem schlauchigem, teils völlig  willkürlich gestaltetem Leveldesign und den sich immer wiederholenden  Ballersequenzen einfach nicht satt. Auch das im April 2005 erschienene und hierzulande  indizierte Add-On _Resurrection of Evil _ist nicht viel besser -  der relativ hohe Metascore von 88% und die (angeblich) bis heute 3,5  Millionen verkauften Exemplare sind eher mit dem großen Hype, als mit  der tatsächlichen Qualität des Spiels zu erklären. Einzig die Grafik  war, v.a. wegen der Schatten, für die damalige Zeit sehr fortschrittlich  (auch wenn das einige Monate zuvor erschienene _Far Cry_ besser  aussah), leidet aber stark unter dem (ebenfalls durch _Far Cry_  bekannt gewordenem) Plastik-Effekt, wodurch sehr viele Texturen, gerade  Metall, wie von Plastik überzogen wirken. Der Sound war dank EAX  Advanced HD 4.0 ebenfalls noch relativ gelungen.
 Ein vierter Teil ist schon seit längerem angekündigt.

 *Alien-Reihe*
 Erscheinungsdatum:  1982 - 2010
 Entwickler:  Fox Video Games/Amsoft/Activision/Mr.  Micro/Software/SquareSoft/Konami/Perfect 10/Perfect Entertainment/Teeny  Weeny/Probe/Eden Games/Information Global Service/Bits/ASK  Kodansha/Capcom/Mythic/Rebellion/Argonaut/Crawfish/Monolith/Third  Law/Zono Incorporated/Sorrent/Superscape/Indiagames/Elite  Systems/Eurocom/Play Mechanix/IG Fun/Gearbox/Images/Fox Interactive/Ceck  Six/Obsidian/Avalon Hill
 Altersfreigabe:  indiziert/ab 18
 Plattformen:  PC, Atari 2600, Commodore 64, ZX Spectrum, Amstrad CPC, Aplle IIe, MSX,  Nintendo Entertainment System, Atari ST, BBC Micro, Amiga,  Arcade-Automaten, Sega Master System, Sega Game Gear, Sega Genesis,  Nintendo GameBoy, Atari Jaguar, Sony Playstation, Sega Saturn, Apple  Macintosh, Nintendo GameBoy Color, Sony Playstation 2, Microsoft XBox,  Mobiltelefone, Sony Playstation Portable, Sony Playstation 3, Microsoft  XBox 360

 Uralte Reihe  an verschiedenen Alien/Predator-Spielen, welche aus insgesamt 37  verschiedenen Teilen besteht und für unzählige Plattformen erhätlich  ist. Am bekanntesten dürften jedoch _Alien vs. Predator 2 _von  2001, _Alien vs. Predator 2: Primal Hunt_ und das im Februar 2010  erschienene _Alien vs. Predator_ sein. Dazwischen gab es aber auch viele  Games für Konsolen und Mobiltelefone. Gerade der aktuellste Teil  überzeugt mit teils sehr gelungenem Schockeffekten und einer gruseligen  Atmosphäre. 
 Derzeit wird  bei Gearbox der Titel _Aliens: Colonial Marines_ entwickelt,  welcher schon vor einigen Jahren angekündigt wurde. 

 *F.E.A.R.-Reihe*
 Entwickler: Monolith, TimeGate, Day 1
 Erscheinungsdatum: 2005 - 2009
 Altersfreigabe: ab 18 (indiziert)
 Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Einer der wohl bekanntesten, neueren Horror-Spiele. Kult-Enwickler Monolith, welcher bereits mit den _No one lives forever_-Spielen zwei grandios inszenierte Games hingelegt hat, brachte mit _F.E.A.R._ 2005 nochmals den Hammer raus und stellte über längere Zeit die unangefochtene Horror-Referenz im Shooter-Genre dar. Die K.I. gilt außerdem bis heute als ungeschlagen. _F.E.A.R._ bietete nicht nur subtilen und verstörenden Horror, an dem sich jede Hollywood-Produktion die Zähne ausbeißt, sondern auch bombastische Gefechte mit Bullet-Time und spektakulären Physik-Effekten - deshalb ist _F.E.A.R._ vermutlich immernoch das qualitativ insgesamt hochwertigste Horror-Spiel. Die beiden Add-Ons und der offizielle Nachfolger überzeugen zwar insgesamt weniger als das Original, liefern aber dennoch teils sehr dichte und überzeugende Horror-Sequenzen.
Für einen möglichen 3. Teil gibt es bereits Spekulationen:
Fear 3: Inoffizielles Konzeptbild aufgetaucht - Fear, F.E.A.R., F.3.A.R, Grusel-Shooter

*Project Zero-Reihe
*Entwickler: Tecmo, Grasshopper Manufacture
Erscheinungsdatum: 2001 - 2008
Altersfreigabe: ab 16/18
Plattformen: Sony Playstation 2, Microsoft XBox, Nintendo Wii

Zwar nicht für PC erhältlich, aber dennoch ein sehr bekanntes und erfolgreiches Horror-Spiel für Konsolen.

*The Suffering-Reihe
*Entwickler: Surreal
Erscheinungsdatum: 2004 - 2005
Altersfreigabe: ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox, Sony Playstation 2

_The Suffering_ gilt unter Kennern als einer der Top-Spiele des Horror-Genres. Im ersten Teil kämpft man sich als unrechtens zum Tode verurteilter Mörder, welcher seine Familie umgebracht haben soll, in einem Hochsicherheitsgefängnis durch bizarre Höllenwesen, welche alle verschiedene Hinrichtungsarten darstellen. Dabei kommt man auch nach und nach dem wahren Schicksal seiner Familie auf die Spur. 2004 galt _The Suffering_ als einer der brutalsten und verstörendsten Horror-Spiele, wogegen das relativ kurz zuvor erschienene _Doom 3_ eher wie ein Kinderbuch wirkte. Der zweite Teil 2005, _Ties that bind_, setzte noch eins oben drauf und avancierte zu einem der krankesten und morbidesten Games überhaupt; nachdem man aus dem Gefängnis entkommen ist, metzelt man sich durch die von den selben Monstern, wie aus Teil 1 überranten Stadt Baltimore und bekommt es mit den düster-verstörenden Abgründen der menschlichen Psyche zu tun - drogensüchtige Obdachlose sind dabei nur der Anfang.
Eine Verfilmung ist bereits seit längerem geplant.

*Killing Floor
*Entwickler: Tripwire 
Erscheinungsdatum: 14. 5. 2009
Altersfreigabe: ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC

Ursprünglich eine Modification für Unreal Tournament 2004, ballert man sich durch Horden von Zombies. Ein richtiger Gruselfaktor bleibt zwar eher aus, dennoch bietet Killing Floor einiges an Metzelspaß - mit_ Left 4 Dead_ ist man aber dennoch besser bedient.

*Clive Barker's Jericho
*Entwickler: Mercury Stam
Erscheinungsdatum: 26. Oktober 2007
Altersfreigabe: ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360, Sony Playstation 3

Das von Horror-Experte Clive Barker (verantwortlich für Bücher wie _Spiel_ _des Verderbens _und Horrorfilme wie die bekannte _Hellraiser_-Reihe) inszenierte Spiel enttäuscht eher im Bereich des Horror-Genres, überzeugt aber eher im Action-Genre. Die Horroratmosphäre ist einfach zu eintönig, um mit Schockmomenten glänzen zu können. Fans von actionlastigen Geballer werden mit Jericho aber eher glücklich.

*Clive Barker's Undying
*Entwickler: DreamWorks
Erscheinungsdatum: 19. Februar 2001
Altersfreigabe: ab 16 
Plattformen: PC, Apple Macintosh

Das erste Computerspielprojekt des Horror-Altmeisters. In den 20er Jahren kämpft man sich durch gruselige Schauplätze gegen bizarre Wesen aus der Hölle. Allgemein kann _Undying_, trotz des teils eher schlichten Spielverlaufs, eher überzeugen als _Jericho_, v.a. da hier teils echte Gruselmomente auf den Spieler warten.

*Left 4 Dead-Reihe
*Entwickler: Valve
Erscheinungsdatum: 2008 - 2009
Altersfreigabe: Ab 18 (indiziert)
Plattformen: PC, Microsoft XBox 360

Ein spaßiges Multiplayer-Ballerspiel von Valve, in dem man sich im Team gegen Horden von ekliger Untoter behaupten muss. Auch wenn das Spiel durchaus für einige Schreckmomente sorgt, bleiben beide Teile eher 3rd-Person-Action-Spiele für unterhaltende Partien unter Freunden.

*Siren-Reihe
*Entwickler: Japan Studio
Erscheinungsdatum: 2003 - 2008
Altersfreigabe: ab 16/18/indiziert
Plattformen: Sony Playstation 2, Sony Playstation 3

Eine Horror-Spiel-Serie aus Japen, exklusiv für die Sony-Playstation-Spielkonsolen (Playstation 2 und 3).

*Scratches
*Entwickler: Nucleosys
Erscheinungsdatum: 8.3.2006
Altersfreigabe: indiziert
Plattformen: PC, Apple Macintosh

In Deutschland indiziertes Horrorgame, in dem man als Buchautor ein verlassenes Haus mit mysteriösem Hintergrund erkundet. 

*Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
*Entwickler: Headfirst
Erscheinungsdatum: 2005/2006
Altersfreigabe: ab 16
Plattformen: Microsoft XBox, PC

Ein auf H.P. Lovecroft's Cthulhu-Mythos aufbauendes Action-Gruselgame. 
Als Privatdetektiv sucht man in den 20er Jahren in einem eigenartigen Fischerdorf nach einer vermissten Person. 
Das Spiel beinhaltet teils einzigartige Features, so steht die Angst der Spielfigur stetig im Zentrum des Spiels: Wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann es z.B. passieren, dass der Charakter wahnsinnig wird und Selbstmord begeht.
Wer sich mit der damals schon veralteten Grafik anfreunden kann und harte Nerven hat, dem sei _Call of Cthulhu_ empfohlen - das wahrscheinlich verstörendste Computerspiel aller Zeiten.
Anmerkung: Ursprünglich hätte der erste _Alone in the Dark_-Teil _Call of Cthulhu_ heißen sollen, da sich der Klassiker ebenfalls des Cthulhu-Mythos bedient.

*Cryostasis
*Entwickler: Action Forms
Erscheinungsdatum: 2008/2009
Altersfreigabe: ab 16 
Plattformen: PC

Basierend auf einer Erzählung des russischen Autors Maxim Gorki kämpft man auf einem verlassenen Eisbrecher gegen eisige Untote. 
Neben _Dead Space_ war _Cryostasis_ einer der größten Horror-Spiel-Hoffungen in jüngster Zeit. Sowohl atmosphärisch wie auch spielerisch vermag das Spiel weitgehend zu überzeugen, auch wenn man die Intensität manch älterer Spiele, wie_ F.E.A.R. _oder _Resident Evil_ nicht ganz erreicht.
Um in den vollen Genuss der beeindruckenden Technik zu gelangen, braucht man allerdings einen sehr poteten Rechner, denn _Cryostasis_ ist alles andere als ordentlich programmiert. Aufgrund der PhysX-Unterstützung ist eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte (oder besser eine Kombi aus zwei Nvidia-Karten) empfohlen. 
*
Phantasmorgia-Reihe
*Entwickler: Sierra
Erscheinungsdatum: 1995 - 1996
Altersfreigabe: ab 18
Plattformen: PC

Klassischer Point&Click-Zweiteiler um Illusionen, Dämonen und Geister.

*Das Ding
*Entwickler: Computer Artworks
Erscheinungsdatum: 2002
Altersfreigabe: ab 16
Plattformen: PC, Sony Playstation 2, 

Ein Sequel zu John Carpenters Film _Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt_ von 1982. 
Allgemein eher dürres Gameplay, aber Gruselatmosphäre ist auf Dauer schon beklemmend.

*From Dusk till Dawn - Das offizielle Computerspiel
*Entwickler: Gamesquad
Erscheinungsdatum: 7. September 2001
Altersfreigabe: ab 18
Plattformen: PC

Offizielles Computerspiel zu Robert Rodriguez' gleichnamigen Horror-Film von 1995, in dem man sich als Seth Gecko durch Horden an Vampire ballert. 
Über ein zähes 08/15-Spiel kommt die Umsetzung aber nicht wirklich hinaus.

*BloodRayne-Reihe
*Entwickler: Terminal Reality
Erscheinungsdatum: 2002-2007
Altersfreigabe: indiziert/ab 18
Plattformen: Sony Playstation 2, PC, Apple Macintosh, Microsoft XBox, Nintendo GameCube

Im Bereich des Action-Horror-Spiels angesiedeltes, noch relativ bekanntes Spiel, in denen man sich als blutdurstige Vampirlady Rayne durch massenhaft Gegner metzelt und ballert. Für Action-Fans noch sehr interessant, hat das Spiel jedoch insgesamt eher wenig Horror-Momente zu bieten.

_Weitere Spiele mit Horror-Elementen

_Da es abseits des eigentlichen Horror-Genres zahlreiche Spiele gibt, die zwar nicht wirklich dazuzählen, sich aber dennoch des öfteren gewisser Gruselmomente bedienen, hier noch eine Auswahl von Games, welche Horror-Elemente, oder zumindest den einen oder anderen spartanischen Gruselmoment beinhalten (in willkürlicher Reihenfolge):

*Dark Messiah of Might & Magic
STAR WARS: Republic Commando:
Far Cry
Half-Life-Reihe
Unreal
Unreal 2: The Awakening
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Metro 2033
Fahrenheit
Call of Duty 5: World at War (Originalfassung)
Prey
Quake-Reihe
Fallout-Reihe
Prototype
Postal
Manhunt-Reihe
No one lives forever 2
Bioshock-Reihe
*


----------



## hempsmoker (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nice! Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung. Hat dich sicher einige Zeit gekostet . Danke dafür!

@Doney: Hau das doch am Besten in den Start-Post mir rein!


----------



## Finsk (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Danke dir für deine Mühe, so hat man mal wieder eine Übersicht, ich werd jetzt weiter nach Steam Versionen suchen von FEAR 2, ich frag mich warum manch einer Probleme damit hat, einfach die Hülle zu öffnen und schonmal den Key zu schicken, es dauert ne gute Woche bis die Post aus England da ist


----------



## joraku (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Sehr gute Zusammenfassung, Two-Face


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja, kein Problem.
Hätte das ja ursprünglich doch noch etwas ausführlicher geplant, aber der Aufwand war mir dann doch zu hoch.

Hoffentlich klärt das die meisten Typenfragen mancher User.


----------



## Rizzard (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klärt das die meisten Typenfragen mancher User.



Wahrscheinlich nur kurzfrisitg.

Sobald wir 1-2 Seiten weiter sind, siehts eh niemand mehr und es wird neue User mit den selben Fragen geben.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sobald wir 1-2 Seiten weiter sind, siehts eh niemand mehr und es wird neue User mit den selben Fragen geben.



Deshalb wär's praktisch, wenn das Doney in seinen Startpost einbauen würde - der is aber eh' so gut wie gar nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## joraku (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Deshalb wär's praktisch, wenn das Doney in seinen Startpost einbauen würde - der is aber eh' so gut wie gar nicht mehr aktiv.



Schreib ihm eine PN, vielleiicht merkt er's dann wenn er mal wieder vorbeischaut.
Der wird an seinem Buch schreiben^^ oder hat zu viel im RL zu tun? Vllt Abi?


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nö, was anderes.

Pff, kann auch mal 'n Mod fragen, oder so.

EDIT: Hey, welcher Vogel hat da "brüste" in die Stichwortleiste eingetragen?!


----------



## hempsmoker (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ist immer ein gutes Stichwort


----------



## CiSaR (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dann verlinken wir jedesmal den Beitrag und sagen dem User das er es da nachlesen kann und wenn er dann noch fragen hat kann er nochmal ankommen


----------



## Rizzard (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Endlich mal ein gescheites Stichwort. Ließt sich ganz angenehm^^


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein gescheites Stichwort. Ließt sich ganz angenehm^^



Wie war das nochmal mit "Leistungseinbusen"?


----------



## Rizzard (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit "Leistungseinbusen"?



Ja, der kam damals schon extravagant.

Ein Versehen, oder vielleicht doch skrupellos geplant


----------



## der Türke (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Finsk schrieb:


> Deinem Nickname nach zu urteilen bist du Türke, aber die UK Version lässt sich schon auf deutsch schalten, oder?
> 
> Türkisch is nich so meine Sprache, ich versteh da kein Wort, höchstens noch Körpersprache, das bessere ist aber dennoch, wenn der gute Mann hinterm Tresen direkt auf die Soßen zeigt





Man kann zwischen 2 Sprachen auswählen English (UK) oder Türkisch


----------



## hempsmoker (3. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Merkwürdige Sprachauswahl.


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Sprachauswahl.



Wieso? in Crysis konnte man zwischen 3 Sprachen auswählen.
Deutsch (Deutsch)
Englisch (English)
Türkisch (Türkce)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Aber bei Crysis Warhead gab es aufeinmal kein Türkisch mehr das war dumm von denen .
(was besonders ärgerlich war, war das man es nur 5 Mal installieren konnte, Dass war echt bescheuert.)

Ehrliche Kunden sind halt dumm und das wurde hier nochmal verdeutlicht.


----------



## Wendigo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wie wurde Crysis eigentlich in der Türkei verkauft? Crytek wurde ja von Deutsch-Türken gegründet.


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Wie wurde Crysis eigentlich in der Türkei verkauft? Crytek wurde ja vonTürken gegründet.




Das "Deutsch-Türken" Nehme ich mal raus und umschreibe es mit Türken.
Schliesslich ist der Vorstand nur mit Türken besetzt und es ist üblich, dass ein General von den Taten seiner Soldaten Belohnt wird.

Über die Verkaufszahlen kann ich dir nichts sagen bin kein Wirtschaftsexperte.
Alles was ich dazu sagen kann ich habe es gekauft alle 3 (Crysis, Crysis Warhead und Crysis Wars).


----------



## Nucleus (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Das "Deutsch-Türken" Nehme ich mal raus und umschreibe es mit Türken.
> Schliesslich ist der Vorstand nur mit Türken besetzt und es ist üblich, dass ein General von den Taten seiner Soldaten Belohnt wird.



Lass' mich raten: wenn das Spiel/die Spiele keine internationalen Erfolge gewesen wären, wären es entweder doch Deutsch-Türken oder Deutsche gewesen...?

Anders kann ich Deine äußerst plumpe Äußerung nicht deuten...


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Lass' mich raten: wenn das Spiel/die Spiele keine internationalen Erfolge gewesen wären, wären es entweder doch Deutsch-Türken oder Deutsche gewesen...?
> 
> Anders kann ich Deine äußerst plumpe Äußerung nicht deuten...



Nein es gibt auch Türkische Spiele die Grotten schlecht sind....


----------



## Nucleus (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wieso dann diese Einverleibung von Deutsch-Türken?

Stört es Dich, dass sie in der BRD leben und die Gesellschaft hier gegründet haben?
Immerhin ist es schon seltsam, dass Du das "Deutsch-" nicht in der Aussage stehen lassen wolltest...


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Bitte Löschen


----------



## Nucleus (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Nein..... ja, wenn man Deutsch - Türke sagt denke ich an das Asoziale Pack das da draußen umläuft.
> Trinkt und Schwein ist und später sich Türke nennt.



Ist also jeder, der Alkohol trinkt und Schwein verzehrt, asoziales Pack?


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ist also jeder, der Alkohol trinkt und Schwein verzehrt, asoziales Pack?




Du willst dieses Off Topic gespräch vorsetzen? dann schlag ich vor das wird das mit Pn machen nacher kriegen wir noch Punkte


----------



## Nucleus (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Kein Bedarf - Deine Äußerungen waren einleuchtend genug.

Ich entschuldige mich für das Off-Topic und danke Two-Face für die tolle Zusammenstellung 

Wie wäre es mit jeweils einem oder zwei Bildern zu den einzelnen Games?


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Kein Bedarf - Deine Äußerungen waren einleuchtend genug.
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich für das Off-Topic und danke Two-Face für die tolle Zusammenstellung
> 
> Wie wäre es mit jeweils einem oder zwei Bildern zu den einzelnen Games?




Willst du CD Covers? da kenn ich eine Seite wo es gute Spiel Covers gibt.

Cover-Paradies - Crysis


----------



## Nucleus (4. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja, die Cover wären ein erster Stempel für das jeweilige Spiel.

Ein paar Ingame-Screenshots, die nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen wären doch fein und würden gleich was vom Spiel vermitteln.

Die Screenshots aus meinem Metro 2033-Review können gerne verwendet werden, wenn sie unverändert bleiben.
Falls Metro überhaupt entsprechend aufgelistet werden soll...


----------



## Doney (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

so leute 

two-faces zusammenfassung is jetzt auf der startseite... danke nochmal 

dazu hab ich mir jetz noch zwei stunden zeit genommen die positiven bewertungen der user zu zählen und anzufügen...

das ergebnis auf seite 1


----------



## hempsmoker (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Super Sache Doney! So ist es ein wenig übersichtlicher. Eigentlcih n Thread für die Main!


----------



## Doney (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

mal was andres: 

lohnt sich metro 2033?


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

8 von 10 Leuten sagen: Ja.
Ich hab's auch schon überlegt mir das Spiel zu kaufen, bin mir aber immernoch nicht sicher.


----------



## Nucleus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das beste Spiel seit Langem.

*Hier* habe ich ein Review dazu geschrieben.


----------



## der Türke (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nun ja ich würde empfehlen es für weniger als 40€ zu besorgen.

Metro 2033 ist geil aber man muss sich an den Still erst mal gewöhnen, Aber die "stealth" Missionen sind mal geil. Was man alles mit einem Messer machen kann.

Iwie lustig das es sogar in jahre 2033 Faschisten (damit sind die Nazis gemeint)  und Kommunisten gegeneinander kämpfen.


----------



## -SkiDroW- (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Nun ja ich würde empfehlen es für weniger als 40€ zu besorgen.
> 
> Metro 2033 ist geil aber man muss sich an den Still erst mal gewöhnen, Aber die "stealth" Missionen sind mal geil. Was man alles mit einem Messer machen kann.
> 
> Iwie lustig das es sogar in jahre 2033 Faschisten (damit sind die Nazis gemeint)  und Kommunisten gegeneinander kämpfen.



naja _ gibt ja immernoch menschen die nichts anderes zu tun haben als über faschos zu reden... - auch in ballerspielen gehts viel zu oft um ww2...
sollen die faschos doch faschos sein solange se nix kaputtmachen oder andere verletzen...


ich finde fear 2 ganz nett gemacht... - als horrorgame finde ich metro net grade sooo...


----------



## der Türke (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> naja _ gibt ja immernoch menschen die nichts anderes zu tun haben als über faschos zu reden...


"what u talking abou?"

Im spiel haben die Faschisten und Kommunisten eine grosse rolle schließlich ist man in Moskau!
und was du da schreibst verstehe ich net.


----------



## Wendigo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Reden wir hier über Faschisten oder Nationalisten?


----------



## der Türke (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Reden wir hier über Faschisten oder Nationalisten?




Im Spiel sollen es Nazi´s sein. In englisch version nennt man die Leute auch Nazi´s und in Deutscher Version bzw. Deutsche Sprachausgabe sind es Faschisten.

Ein wichtigest indiz ist dafür, dass er sagt die haben schon mal gegeneinander gekämpft und die Kommunisten haben gewonnen.
(Wir reden über Metro)


----------



## Doney (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



-SkiDroW- schrieb:


> naja _ gibt ja immernoch menschen die nichts anderes zu tun haben als über faschos zu reden... - auch in ballerspielen gehts viel zu oft um ww2...
> sollen die faschos doch faschos sein solange se nix kaputtmachen oder andere verletzen...
> 
> 
> ich finde fear 2 ganz nett gemacht... - als horrorgame finde ich metro net grade sooo...




oh ein skidrow  du gauner... dann weiß ich ja woher du deine spiele hast

*duck und weg*


----------



## Nucleus (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

*Skid Row* ist auch eine saugeile Band


----------



## Doney (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> *Skid Row* ist auch eine saugeile Band



ich weiß aber das große D lässt anderes vermuten 

vor allem da er schon gesperrt wurde


----------



## CiSaR (6. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> ich weiß aber das große D lässt anderes vermuten
> 
> vor allem da er schon gesperrt wurde



Aber du scheinst dich ja auch ganz gut auszukennen 
Obwohl mir das auch als erstes in den Sinn kam als ich seinen Namen sah


----------



## Doney (7. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Aber du scheinst dich ja auch ganz gut auszukennen
> Obwohl mir das auch als erstes in den Sinn kam als ich seinen Namen sah



zum das böse zu bekämpfen muss man denken wie ein böser


----------



## emazemc (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> zum das böse zu bekämpfen muss man denken wie ein böser




genau das wollte ich auch schreiben als ich das gelesen habe


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja FEAR 1 Englishe Version is Hammer wenn man ganz dunkel im Zimmer sitzt und zockt 
Naja Resident Evil 5 ist nicht wirklich gruselig.


----------



## joraku (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Naja FEAR 1 Englishe Version is Hammer wenn man ganz dunkel im Zimmer sitzt und zockt
> Naja Resident Evil 5 ist nicht wirklich gruselig.


(Schau mal in den Startpost )

@T: Gibt es auch gruselige Rollenspiele?


----------



## Nucleus (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

_The Witcher_ ist an einigen Stellen recht gruselig.
Es treibt einem zwar keine Schweißperlen auf die Stirn, aber die Stimmung ist manchmal schon sehr bedrohlich.


----------



## der Türke (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> _The Witcher_ ist an einigen Stellen recht gruselig.
> Es treibt einem zwar keine Schweißperlen auf die Stirn, aber die Stimmung ist manchmal schon sehr bedrohlich.




Ja? meinst du die Letzte Quest wo man in der Stadt ist und je nach dem für welche Seite man sich entschieden hat dafür oder dagegen kämpft?

Ich fand Call of Duty 1 hat mir mit Headset die Richtig voll aufgedreht waren, hat mir Plötzlich ein Schrecken einjagte, als Plötzlich hinter mir einer stand und mir voll in den Rücken schoss.


----------



## Nucleus (8. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Auch da - aber auch andere Szenarien, wenn man z.B. alleine irgendwo in verlasseneren Gegenden unterwegs ist, oder nachts durch die Städte zieht.

Ich finde die Stimmung ist manchmal einfach richtig bedrückend - sehr gut gemacht


----------



## Doney (9. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> _The Witcher_ ist an einigen Stellen recht gruselig.
> Es treibt einem zwar keine Schweißperlen auf die Stirn, aber die Stimmung ist manchmal schon sehr bedrohlich.



das fand ich am anfang auch... vor allem in den tiefschwarzen gruften, wo man rein gar nix sieht... bis ich dann rausgefunden habe, dass es ne taste gibt die die namen aller gegenstände und monster in der umgebung sichtbar macht... 

dann schockt einen natürlich auch kein zementaur mehr der auf einen im dunkeln zurennt


----------



## Veriquitas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> das fand ich am anfang auch... vor allem in den tiefschwarzen gruften, wo man rein gar nix sieht... bis ich dann rausgefunden habe, dass es ne taste gibt die die namen aller gegenstände und monster in der umgebung sichtbar macht...
> 
> dann schockt einen natürlich auch kein zementaur mehr der auf einen im dunkeln zurennt



Das gruseligste an The Witcher sind ,,Die Felder´´ Kapitel 4 bei Nacht, die Mucke im Hintergrund haut echt rein.


----------



## Doney (13. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das gruseligste an The Witcher sind ,,Die Felder´´ Kapitel 4 bei Nacht, die Mucke im Hintergrund haut echt rein.



überhaupt isses die dreckige atmosphäre die bedrückend is... egal wo im spiel... aber stimmt die musik war echt nicht schlecht, die war immer so richtig schön beklemmend

wie siehts eigentlich aus? ist ein zweiter teil geplant? und is das ein russisches spiel? weil in den credits sind die namen fast ausschließlich slawischer natur...


EDIT: habs grad gelesen.... polnisches Spiel, zweiter Teil in Arbeit^^


----------



## der Türke (13. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> überhaupt isses die dreckige atmosphäre die bedrückend is... egal wo im spiel... aber stimmt die musik war echt nicht schlecht, die war immer so richtig schön beklemmend
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich aus? ist ein zweiter teil geplant? und is das ein russisches spiel? weil in den credits sind die namen fast ausschließlich slawischer natur...
> 
> ...



Es ist ein Polnisches Spiel.
The Witcher 2 kommt März nächstes Jahr raus. hier ein Trailer The Witcher


----------



## Veriquitas (14. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> überhaupt isses die dreckige atmosphäre die bedrückend is... egal wo im spiel... aber stimmt die musik war echt nicht schlecht, die war immer so richtig schön beklemmend
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich aus? ist ein zweiter teil geplant? und is das ein russisches spiel? weil in den credits sind die namen fast ausschließlich slawischer natur...
> 
> ...



Naja bedrückend ist was anderes, in den Dungeons ist es schon beklemmend aber das Feld war für mich ne krasse Sache hat immer Überwindung gekostet.

Die Musik ist in dem Spiel überall passend, es ist nicht umsonst das beste Fantasy Rollenspiel bis jetzt.


----------



## der Türke (14. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja bedrückend ist was anderes, in den Dungeons ist es schon beklemmend aber das Feld war für mich ne krasse Sache hat immer Überwindung gekostet.
> 
> Die Musik ist in dem Spiel überall passend, es ist nicht umsonst das beste Fantasy Rollenspiel bis jetzt.


 
Meins ist immer noch Dragon Age 

Aber The Witcher ist auch net schlecht was ich an dem Spiel schade finde ist die Steuerung ich komme mir vor als würde ich Diablo spielen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

_The Witcher_ hab' ich ausgelassen, weil ich von den Wertungen teilweise enttäuscht war. Verbuggt soll's auch noch gewesen sein.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> _The Witcher_ hab' ich ausgelassen, weil ich von den Wertungen teilweise enttäuscht war. Verbuggt soll's auch noch gewesen sein.



Mag sein das die erste Version des Spiels net so pralle war, aber die Enhanced Edition ist top.


----------



## der Türke (14. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mag sein das die erste Version des Spiels net so pralle war, aber die Enhanced Edition ist top.



und die gibst für die leute die, die "normale" version gekauft haben gratis zum runterladen die Entwickler sind Top.


----------



## Doney (15. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also bugs hab ich keine gefunden... doch einen: ich war zum schluss in diesem sumpf mit dem salamanderversteck und wollte nochmal zurück um die hexerrüstung zu holen, da is aber das spiel abgekackt... naja... am ende hab ich sie auch gar nich gebraucht^^ hab die typen auch so platt gemacht


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich auch nicht wahrscheinlich wegen der enhanced Edition, aber The Suffering ist auch nen ziemlich gutes Game. Hat schon etwas eigenes , denn die Storys (Sätze) die da erzählt werden sind schon schon krass an der Grenze des zumutbaren.

Aber so demnächst kommt ja eh nichts mehr was ein erschüttern kann, irgendwie interessiert sich kein Entwickler dafür.  Ausser Fear 3 aber das ist ja mehr wie Buffy die Vampirjägerin, aus ******** Geld machen.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Für wann ist denn Dead Space 2 angekündigt?


----------



## Doney (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich weiß nicht recht... was denkt ihr?

wenn ein entwickler sich vornehmen würde - jenseits von gut und böse - den härtestesten und derbsten schocker der videospielgeschichte zu entwickeln, würde dass dann 

A - positiv wirken, d.h. viele kaufens weil sie es sich selbst bewisen wollen wie hart sie sind

oder 

B - würde das Game gnadenlos untergehen, da es zu krass ist, was den Schock angeht

ich meine es soll ja nicht geschmacklos brutal oder so sein, sondern einfach nur so prägend, dass es alles andere in die tasche steckt... weil mal ehrlich, selbst bei fear und deadspace und co. merkt man, dass man mit schocks und so manchmal vorsichtig rangegangen ist ums nicht zu extrem zu gestalten... sprich Angst vor der Angst der Käufer...

ich denke, hätte ein studio mal den Mumm das Risiko einzugehen und würde einen Megaschocker produzieren, würde dieses Spiel zur Legende werden.


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Eher B - siehe _Condemned_ - siehe Beschlagnahmung.


----------



## Doney (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eher B - siehe _Condemded_ - siehe Beschlagnahmung.




da hattes ja vor allem die reale Gewalt als Anklagepunkt


----------



## hempsmoker (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also ich würde mir so ein Spiel auf jeden Fall holen. Ich lote gerne mein Grenzen in Sachen Horror aus. Bis jetzt muss ich immer noch Dead Space als meinen größten Angst Shooter als Referenz nehmen. 
Ein Spiel zu machen, was das noch topt wär super


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Trotzdem würde das zumindest in einer Indizierung enden - und allein durch solche "Mega-Schockeffekte" wird ein Spiel nicht zur Legende.
Darüberhinaus gibt es doch schon lange Spiele, die mit "Mega-Schockeffekten" aufwarten, es gibt unglaublich verstörende Spiele (_Call of Cthulhu_), extrem brutale bzw. harte Spiele (_Condemned_, _Dead Space_) oder einfach nur abgefahren-kranke Spiele (_The Suffering 2: Ties that bind_).
Ich wage zu behaupten, dass man dies, zumindest was die Brutalität angeht, nur extrem schwer bis gar nicht zu überbieten ist.


----------



## UnaBomba (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Mmmhh.... also Schock und Härte haben das Problem das es realistisch rüber kommen muss um zu funktionieren. Da wir aber in Deutschland leben bricht gleich eine Welle der Empörung aus. Sogar die "Fachpresse" scheint aktuell eher in die No Blood No Violence Richtung zu sprinten. Kommerziell ist damit auch klein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Aus der Liebe am Projekt selbst kommt leider kein Spiel mehr auf den Markt. Wer entwickelt noch Games aus Spass an der Arbeit, weil es ein geiles Projekt ist oder um mal neue Wege zu gehen? Niemand. Deshalb müssen wir uns auch mit den Mainstream-Produkten zufrieden geben.


----------



## Nucleus (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja... Studios wie _Splash Damage_ zeigen mit Quake Wars und demnächst Brink, dass sie nicht unbedingt auf Mainstream aus sind.


----------



## UnaBomba (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also Quake Wars ist in meinen Augen genau so Mainstream wie Call of Duty oder Crysis.


----------



## Nucleus (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Definiert sich Mainstream nicht anhand der verkauften Exemplare, oder dem Zielpublikum?

Ich weiß nämlich aus Erfahrung, dass der typische QW-Zocker sowohl älter, als auch reifer als der typische MW2-Spieler ist


----------



## UnaBomba (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich finde diese Definition sehr treffend: 
Der *Mainstream* (englisch, wörtlich _Hauptstrom_) spiegelt den kulturellen Geschmack einer großen Mehrheit wider, im Gegensatz zu Subkulturen oder dem ästhetischen Underground.

Auch wenn sich aktuell viele "ältere" Spieler zu Spielen der Quake-Reihe hingezogen fühlen, so richtet man sich damit doch eindeutig an die gesammte Zielgruppe der Ego- und Taktikshooter Spieler. Eine Abgrenzung oder besser eine Ausrichtung zu eine Nische findet dort auch nicht statt. 

Ein Spiel, welches wie oben angeregt, ausschließlich auf Schock und Horror setzt und dadurch eine bestimmte Zieelgruppe erreichen will, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 

Ich ziehe mal den Vergleich zur Filmindustrie. Dort werden Filme produziert die sich ganz klar an die Leute richten die den 99. Spiederman sehen wollen. Es gibt klasse Filme die mit kleinem Budget aber konsequenter Stiltreue an kleine Zielgruppen gerichtet sind (keine Pornos). Ob es nun um den küstlerischen Aspekt geht oder den lyrischen in Form von Tollen Dialogen... davon findet man Abnseits des Popcorn.Kinos sehr gute Sachen. Natürlich auch viel Schund, was aber glaube ich daran liegt das ein Film leichter zu Produzieren ist wie ein Videospiel (siehe Boll).

Ich habe noch kein Spiel gesehen was konsequent für eine Zielgruppe wie, sagen wir mal als Beispiel 20 bis 40 Jahre, ledig, Horror- und Gothicfan, hört Metal und liest Edgar Allan Poe, konzipiert wurde.

Was ist mit Kunst- und Stiltreue? Ich könnte mir, grade wo der Wolfman wieder ins Kino kommt, auch mal ein Spiel im Gewand der klassischen Gruselfilme vorstellen. Auch in Schwarz/Weiß. Warum macht denn keiner mal sowas? Weil es der Masse nicht gefällt.

Von daher würde ich doch sagen das Quake Wars eindeutig dem Mainstream zuzuordnen ist. Zumindest nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden.


----------



## Nucleus (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Die Definition des Mainstreams ist sicherlich nicht falsch.

Doch wenn Du das Zielpublikum der Bumm-Bumm-Shooter wie z.B. MW2 mit dem Zielpublikum von teambasierten Taktikshootern á la Quake Wars vergleichst, befinden wir uns zwar möglicherweise immer noch im Segment des Mainstreams - allerdings dennoch mit viel kleinerem Publikum.

Und mal ehrlich: welche gewinn orientierte Spieleschmiede ist nicht darauf erpicht Geld zu verdienen? So wird mit Produkten, die nicht Mainstream sind, versucht ein neuer Mainstream zu etablieren.


----------



## Doney (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

mir ist schwindlig


----------



## UnaBomba (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Mmmhh... wie soll ich das jetzt ausdrücken... Es macht keiner ein Spiel nur um was Cooles, Künstlerisches zu schaffen oder nur weil er Bock drauf hat. Spiele nehmen den gleichen Weg wie die Fernsehlandschaft. 



Nucleus schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: welche gewinn orientierte Spieleschmiede ist nicht darauf erpicht Geld zu verdienen? So wird mit Produkten, die nicht Mainstream sind, versucht ein neuer Mainstream zu etablieren.


 
Leider gibt es nicht mehr so viele unabhängige Spieleschmieden die jenseits der Quoten und Zahlen großer Publischer ihren uneingeschränkten Freiraum haben um kreativ und auch mal abseits des "Mainstreams" Spiele zu produzieren.

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob sich das geändert hat, aber Spiele zählen/zählten ja in Deutschland nicht wie der Film als Kunstform. Als solche sollten man das aber auch sehen. 

Ein weiterer Grund wie ich mir vorstellen könnte ist der Multiplayer. Viele Spiele scheiterten am Markt aufgrund eines nicht vorhandenen oder unzureichenden Multiplayers. Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern das mich ein Spiel (überwiegend Shooter) einzig und alleine mit seinem SP vom Hocker gehauen hat. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wann ich denn mal mehr wie 5 oder 8 Stunden für einen SP benötigt habe.

Gefühlt dümpelt die Spieleindutrie immer nur im warmen Wasser. Aber raus wagt sich keiner.

Leider geht das hier grade stark Off-Topic. Ist aber ein spannendes Thema über das es sich lohnt mal in Ruhe zu diskutieren. Kannst ja mal auf n Bier vorbei kommen.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Für wann ist denn Dead Space 2 angekündigt?


 
When its done, gibt noch kein Termin denke aber am Ende des Jahres ist es fertig.


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

...und kommt vielleicht nur für_ Microsoft XBox 360_/_Sony Playstation 3_.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wär mir egal, hab ja eins von beiden .


----------



## goron (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Aufgrund der hier im Forum eindeutig hohen Meinung über das Spiel "Condemned" hab ichs mir jetzt geholt.

Ich hab ja schon einige Horrorspiele hinter mir, die mich alle nicht sonderlich abgeschreckt haben(F.E.A.R.-Reihe , Dead Space etc.), aber Condemned...nach dem ersten Kapitel habe ich sofort aufgehört.
Zum Glück bin ich vor dem Spielen aufs Klo gegangen.

Kein Witz, das Spiel hat mir so derbe Angst eingejagt...ich werds wohl erst morgen am hellichten Tag weiterspielen können.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ging mir auch so . Viel Spaß noch, das wird noch richtig krank mann..


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und kommt vielleicht nur für_ Microsoft XBox 360_/_Sony Playstation 3_.


  Ne die Pc Version ist schon seit Monaten geplannt.


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



goron schrieb:


> Kein Witz, das Spiel hat mir so derbe Angst eingejagt...ich werds wohl erst morgen am hellichten Tag weiterspielen können.



Oder heut Nacht. Am besten wenn du allein zuhause bist

Also bei mir damals wars nicht anders. Ich brauchte da auch immer mal wieder ne Pause um den Puls runter zu bekommen.


----------



## Doney (17. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich muss euch noch was beichten... ich hab dead space nur bis kapitel 7 gezockt, weil mich zwischendurch manches an dem spiel nur noch genervt...

nur ne kleine pause... aber jetzt gehts weiter hab gestern noch bis kap9 gespielt... wieviele kaps hats nochmal?


----------



## Veriquitas (17. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> ich muss euch noch was beichten... ich hab dead space nur bis kapitel 7 gezockt, weil mich zwischendurch manches an dem spiel nur noch genervt...
> 
> nur ne kleine pause... aber jetzt gehts weiter hab gestern noch bis kap9 gespielt... wieviele kaps hats nochmal?



12 insgesammt.


----------



## Doney (18. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

so habs jetz durch... geiles ende..., macht bock auf mehr... von der atmo und inszenierung is dead space spitzenreiter... 

aber was den grusel angeht toppt es mein geliebes condemned glaube nich^^


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> so habs jetz durch... geiles ende..., macht bock auf mehr... von der atmo und inszenierung is dead space spitzenreiter...
> 
> aber was den grusel angeht toppt es mein geliebes condemned glaube nich^^



Naja  der Endboss ist echt scheiss meiner Meinung nach aber in dem Genre bleibt Dead Space für mich nummer 1. So geil dargestellt und verstörend ist kein anderes Game. Aber der 2te Teil wird bestimmt entäuschen, denn das was man bis jetzt davon gesehen hat war murks auch wenn es nur 20 sekunden waren.


----------



## cry-master (19. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned hat meiner Meinung nach die Messlatte sehr hoch gesetzt, was Spiele der letzten paar Jahre angeht. Dead SPace würde ich noch auf gleicher Höher sehen.

Die letzten Resi Teile waren net schlecht, aber gruselig waren sie für mich nicht.

Was Dead SPace 2 angeht, lasse ich mich überraschen und hoffe, dass sie es nicht versauen.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



cry-master schrieb:


> Condemned hat meiner Meinung nach die Messlatte sehr hoch gesetzt, was Spiele der letzten paar Jahre angeht. Dead SPace würde ich noch auf gleicher Höher sehen.
> 
> Die letzten Resi Teile waren net schlecht, aber gruselig waren sie für mich nicht.
> 
> Was Dead SPace 2 angeht, lasse ich mich überraschen und hoffe, dass sie es nicht versauen.


  Naja Resident Evil gehört schon lange nicht mehr in das Genre das ist ausgelutscht. Viscerall will Dead Space nicht mehr so hart machen wie den ersten aber dennoch die dinge beibehalten, die den ersten Teil so gut gemacht haben. Und Ea will keinen druck machen, ist done when its done. Aber das wird schwierig, ich hoffe die orientieren sich noch immer am stil vom ersten Teil das die extrem verstörende Gestalten nehmen. Die haben sich ja Unfalleichen angekugt um zu progammieren usw. ich hoffe das behalten die bei.


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja Resident Evil gehört schon lange nicht mehr in das Genre das ist ausgelutscht.



Was soll heißen "schon lange nicht mehr"? _Resident Evil 4_ war ein herausragendes und atmosphärisch dichtes Horrorspiel.


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll heißen "schon lange nicht mehr"? _Resident Evil 4_ war ein herausragendes und atmosphärisch dichtes Horrorspiel.


 
Eben. 
Bis auf den fünften Teil waren alle Resident Evil Teile als Horror Game zu bezeichnen, und zwar zu Recht.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja, also gruslig war der 4. Teil mal gar nicht.
Die einzig halbwegs gruslige Stelle war die Kanalisation und das wars aber dann auch schon...


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also da find ich resi 4 aber 10 mal gruseliger, als condemned. das hat mich iwi sogut wie garnicht geschockt.
dead space hingegen umso mehr


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Härter als _Condemned_ find' ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich, aber _Resident Evil 4 _gehört auf jeden Fall zu den besten Horrorgames.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Härter als _Condemned_ find' ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich, aber _Resident Evil 4 _gehört auf jeden Fall zu den besten Horrorgames.


  Ja gut dann zählt man halt 4 auch dazu aber hie geht es ja um die Härtesten Horrorgames. Und dazu zählt vieleicht  re 1,2 und 4 und die Zukunft der Spiele kann man voraussagen es wird keine Teile mehr geben oder lange dauern. Oder die werden so wie 5 halt immer angepasster.


----------



## Two-Face (21. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Öhm, wieso wird dann die CoD-Reihe fortgesetzt? Ist doch auch immer das gleiche, man ballert sich durch schlauchige Levels gegen irgendwelche bösen Menschen.


----------



## Doney (21. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

so hab jetzt metro 2033 angezockt... echt gei und manchmal auchn bissl furchteinflößend, weil diese mutanten immer von hinten kommen 

schade is nur die Scheißvertonung... die synchrostimme des spielers is der typ von den RTL-werbungen und das versaut iwie in den ladezeiten die ganze atmo 

und die waffen klingen unecht... viel zu leise.. wie spielzeug


----------



## Bull56 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> 4. GAB ES EIN SPIEL, BEI DEM IHR ES SCHWER HATTET WEITERZUSPIELEN, OHNE ZU KREPIEREN
> 
> 5. WAS IST FÜR EUCH DAS ERSCHRECKENDSTE, GEEIGNETSTE SZENARIO



ja-mein leben


----------



## Two-Face (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das war jetzt aber nicht sehr produktiv.


----------



## hempsmoker (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Qualifizierter Beitrag, danke dafür 

Edit: 2 Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Doney (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

bin bei metro durch... ganz lustig aber nich sooooo der Neidrescher


----------



## Two-Face (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

_Metro 2033_ ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Horrorspiel.
BTW bin ich mir immernoch nicht sicher, ob ich mir das Spiel holen soll.


----------



## Nucleus (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Metro 2033 lohnt sich.

Punkt.


----------



## Doney (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> _Metro 2033_ ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Horrorspiel.
> BTW bin ich mir immernoch nicht sicher, ob ich mir das Spiel holen soll.



naja ich meinte ja jetz allgemein wars nich der hammer aber trotzdem schon gut und empfehlenswert... manchmal auch bissl shocky da mans weniger vom spiel erwartet...

aber eher ecke resident evil 5 (mehr action als alles andere)


----------



## der Türke (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also Metro joar lohnt sich aber nicht bei dem Aktuellen preisen, ich würde an deiner stell warten bis es auf 30€ runter ist und dan kaufen lohnt sich so eher. (da der Singel Player nicht besonderes lang ist nur einigen stellen sehr schwer)


----------



## Doney (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> da der Singel Player nicht besonderes lang ist nur einigen stellen sehr schwer




allerdings... manchmal haben sies echt übertreiben... vor allem mit diesen komischen explodierenden schleimklumpen... man könnte ja durchrennen aber miller schleicht dann allein durch und stirbt 

echt mies


----------



## der Türke (22. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> allerdings... manchmal haben sies echt übertreiben... vor allem mit diesen komischen explodierenden schleimklumpen... man könnte ja durchrennen aber miller schleicht dann allein durch und stirbt
> 
> echt mies



Jap habe 15 versuche gebraucht, bis ich es endlich überwunden hatte.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Vieleicht topt ja Dead Space 2 alles, hier mal der erste Trailer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSsyJvhFkRo


----------



## hempsmoker (30. April 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Netter Trailer. Aber obs das 1er toppen kann?


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Netter Trailer. Aber obs das 1er toppen kann?



Mal sehen ich hab da gemischte Meinungen wahrscheinlich wird man aber in dem teil sehen was wirklich wahr ist und nur vorgegaukelt. ,,Ich hab so viel ******** in meinen Kopf´´


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Doom 4 kommt ja auch irgendwann  und das mit bombast Grafik.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hä? Kann mich nicht erinnern, irgendwo Screenshots davon gesehen zu habe.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Doom 4 soll ja die technisch starke Engine ID Tech 5 verwenden und noch besser aussehen als Rage. Ich vermute das daher einfach mal.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

_Doom 3 _sah auch sehr gut aus, hat aber auch nix dran geändert, dass das Game selber 'ne Enttäuschung war.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ah, nicht für alle. Bei den meisten kams sogar gut an, wenn man nach Tests und Rezensionen geht.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Natürlich hatte das Game hohe Verkaufszahlen und die internationale Durchschnittswertung war relativ hoch (88%) aber ich begründe dies eher durch den Hype - wenn wir alle mal ehrlich sind, war _Doom 3_ im Kern ein lahmer 08/15-Schlauchsooter.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich habs nie gespielt, daher 

Horror-Games spiel ich nur sehr selten. An Dead Space trau ich mich auch nicht.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Lusche


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Heute vielleicht schon. Früher hab ich viele Horrorfilme gesehen, das hat mir nen Kick gegeben. Hab schon mit 16 Jahren 2 Teile Faces of Death gesehen.  Heute bin ich bei den anonymen Horror-Freaks


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Horrorfilme kann man aber kaum mit Horrorspielen vergleichen - letztere sind sowieso um einiges unterhaltsamer bzw. furchteinflößender als Filme.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Sowohl Horrorfilme als auch Horrorspiele lösen beim Konsumenten nen Kick aus und darum gehts. Beides ist angsteinflössend und verstörend (wenns gut gemacht ist).


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich habe noch keinen Horrorfilm gesehen, der angsteinflößend war.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dann scheinst du schon ziemlich verroht und abgestumpft zu sein.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also mich konnten Horror-Filme noch nie schocken?
Ich kenne zwar unzählige brutale, aber keine furchteinflößenden.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mich konnten Horror-Filme noch nie schocken?
> Ich kenne zwar unzählige brutale, aber keine furchteinflößenden.



Tja so ist das wenn man ein toller Kerl ist......


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Was Doom 4 angeht ich glaube die Präsentation ist schon auf irgendeiner Convention geplannt wenn ich mich recht errinere.


----------



## Doney (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was Doom 4 angeht ich glaube die Präsentation ist schon auf irgendeiner Convention geplannt wenn ich mich recht errinere.



wär ja schön gwesen wenn auf der games convention


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich weiss ja nicht, ob ihr noch normal seit, aber bei nem richtig guten horrorfilm sitz ich ncith bloß gelangweilt da 
und es ist auch ncoh nicht soweit, dass ich gähne, wenn gerade i ein zombie (alias land of the death etc.) jemanden zerfleischt...

iwas läuft beie uch evrkehrt


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Deine Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht ganz unverkehrt.


----------



## hempsmoker (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

So Splatter Filme - vor allem wenns mit Zombies sind - find ich jetzt auch nicht so wirklich "gruselig" oder verstörend. Bei Saw fand ich das schon viel viel schlimmer, weils da "realistischer" rüber kommt. Auch wenn die Saw-Reihe von Teil zu Teil erheblich abgenommen hat. Mal sehen was Teil 6 so bringt, den hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Doney (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> und es ist auch ncoh nicht soweit, dass ich gähne, wenn gerade i ein zombie (alias land of the death etc.) jemanden zerfleischt...



bei mir auch nicht... ich muss da nämlich meistens lachen^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

das stimmt wol  manchmal isses wirklich lächerlich, aber bei nem gut gemachten film isses schon n bissle komisch, wenn man "gefühlslos" davor sitz. mag sein, dass es ja bloß ein film is, blabla...aber warum soll ich mir auch son film anschauen, wenn es mich nciht im geringsten rührt...


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich schaue mir Horrorfilme in der Hoffnung an, mal einen grusligen zu finden...
Am Wochenende Paranormal Activity geschaut, war aber ein wenig müde, und bin dann sogar eingeschlafen xD Meine Kumpels denken, dass ich spinn^^


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dead Space soll ja auch verfilmt werden, aber das wird bestimmt so ausehen das ne ganze Militäreinheit ein Schiff räumen muss und alle sterben. Nur 2 überleben und verlieben sich ineinander oder so nen Scheiss. Man sollte entweder teil 1 verfilmen in dem Stil wie das Spiel rüberkommt, mit nur einer Person die auch kein Soldat ist sondern wie Isaac. Krasse Spaltterszenen und es soll bedrückend sein.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

jup, stimmt. solange aber nicht son schnulziges zeug kommt ist viel gerettet


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> jup, stimmt. solange aber nicht son schnulziges zeug kommt ist viel gerettet



Es würde alleine schon reichen wenn es in dem Film um 12 leute geht dann ist man total am Thema vorbei. So in der Art wie die Alien Filme nur schlechter. Am besten die original Necromorphs wie sie im Spiel sind darstellen aber auch nicht computeranimiert. Und auch nicht The Rock oder Vin Diesel in der Hauptrolle.


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Clive Owen würde sich ganz gut als Isaac im Kampfanzug machen . Aber so ein Film wäre durchaus möglich und könnte auch richtig gut werden, wenn man - wie du schon sagst - nah am Spiel bleibt. Und natürlich wenn Uwe Boll *nicht* der Regisseur ist .


----------



## eVAC (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> das stimmt wol  manchmal isses wirklich lächerlich, aber bei nem gut gemachten film isses schon n bissle komisch, wenn man "gefühlslos" davor sitz. mag sein, dass es ja bloß ein film is, blabla...aber warum soll ich mir auch son film anschauen, wenn es mich nciht im geringsten rührt...



Guck dir mal "A L´interieur" an


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

jup, werd mal schauen, wo ich den finde.

aber am lächerlichsten find ich immernoch "zombie self defense force". hab den film bei meienr freundin gesehen und das is einfach so lausig gemacht!!! so schlecht, dass es schon wieder gut is  ...nur nicht als zombie film


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es würde alleine schon reichen wenn es in dem Film um 12 leute geht dann ist man total am Thema vorbei. So in der Art wie die Alien Filme nur schlechter. Am besten die original Necromorphs wie sie im Spiel sind darstellen aber auch nicht computeranimiert. Und auch nicht The Rock oder Vin Diesel in der Hauptrolle.



nur nen guten film mit bedrückender atmo und realistisch wirkenden aliens wird sicher schwer umzusetzten sein. wenn, dann aber umso besser!

und nen hau drauf film in rambo manier wär genauso reudig wie alles andere, was dem spiel nicht gerecht wird...immerhin ist die vorlage optimal!!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Manhunt 
weiss jemand, wenn manhunt 3 rauskommt?


----------



## padme (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Manhunt
> weiss jemand, wenn manhunt 3 rauskommt?



wüsste ich auch gerne.

manhunt ist so crazy..

als mich im 2.teil so ziemlich am anfang der insasse angepinkelt hat, hätte ich fast mein werther`s echte verschluckt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

lol 
is halt immer n bisschen blöd an das game ranzukommen, wenn man nicht weiss wo man es herbekommt   kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass auch der 3. teil hier verboten wird


----------



## Nucleus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Manhunt ist einfach nur abartig... das hat mit Unterhaltung nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## MSPCFreak (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Manhunt is lol. So krank, dass es schon wiedier geil ist. Auf so ne Idee musste erst ma kommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Manhunt ist einfach nur abartig... das hat mit Unterhaltung nichts mehr zu tun.


das kommt darauf an wie man es sieht und damit umgeht  es gibt auch ein game namens ,,rapelay", in dem geht es darum frauen zu vergewaltigen. Für mich ist sowas krank und gehört nicht ins spieleregal, manhunt ist für mich nicht schlimmer als z.B. CoD5 das ja auch manchmal sehr hart ist... wie gesagt kommt drauf an wie man es nimmt.
Manche sagen auch, pokemon wäre ein killerspiel


----------



## Nucleus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja, es gibt imho schon einen Unterschied zwischen Töten und Töten.

Manhunt glorifiziert die Tötung von Menschen auf die abartigsten Arten. Das hat mit der Darstellung der Wirklichkeit, wie z.B. in COD, nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Da ist die Gewalt der Gewalt willen dargestellt und toppt sich selbst nur mit immer kaputteren Mechaniken.

"Rapelay" kenne ich nicht, und so wie sich das anhört ist das auch ganz gut so.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hmm, wie gesagt das mag jeder anders auffassen. Für mich ist CoD auch sehr fragwürdig, weil es da wirklich ein massengemetzel ist, auch Resident Evil ist da auch sehr fragwürdig. Man sagt ja immer man brauche,,einen grund um zu töten" jedoch gibt es für mich da keinen grund. Dann ist es grad egal, ob man tötet weil man einen krieg gewinnen will (CoD), oder einfach nur so/um snuff-filme zu drehen (Manhunt)


----------



## der Türke (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> "Rapelay" kenne ich nicht, und so wie sich das anhört ist das auch ganz gut so.




Hier jetzt weisst du was das ist YouTube - Download RapeLay Video Game Outrage Over Rape Gets Viral Online


Härtester Horror Forever.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Sorry, aber nachdem ich weiß, was das ist, sehe ich es mir sicherlich nicht an


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Krank war auch Thrill Kill

YouTube - Thrill Kill


----------



## der Türke (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nachdem ich weiß, was das ist, sehe ich es mir sicherlich nicht an




Es ist nicht das was du denkst. !

Guck es dir doch an.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Es ist nicht das was du denkst. !
> 
> Guck es dir doch an.


in dem video ist ja auch nicht das gezeigt, was in dem spiel gezeigt wird. Sonst wäre das Vid schon lange rausgenommen worden


----------



## der Türke (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> in dem video ist ja auch nicht das gezeigt, was in dem spiel gezeigt wird. Sonst wäre das Vid schon lange rausgenommen worden



Jetzt ohne scheiss, ist das wirklich, dass Spiel?


----------



## KOF328 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

als ich noch ganz klein war und an der PS1 gehockt hab, da fand ich resident evil 3 schon gruselig, kannte es ja nicht anders (bin jetz 14 )
hab vor ca einem jahr in polen (da ist die ps jetzt) das spiel durchgespielt mit cousine. (keine angst die is 16 und cool drauf)
muss sagen, das spiel ist zwar nicht so hart aber die atmosphäre ist gut gemacht und ab und zu erschreckt man sich auch wenn man zum 1000. mal von nemesis oder irgendwas anderem angesprungen wird + soundeffekt ^^
Tipp: RE3 nachts allein oder mit freunden zocken, ton im angenehmen bereich-gern etwas lauter. Nicht so der schocker, Spaß ist aber bestimmt Garantiert!


----------



## der Türke (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Rapelay

Das ist ja ein Porno..... KRRRRAAASSS Porno zum Selber machen wie Krank diese Japsen sind.


----------



## der Türke (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt imho schon einen Unterschied zwischen Töten und Töten.
> 
> Manhunt glorifiziert die Tötung von Menschen auf die abartigsten Arten. Das hat mit der Darstellung der Wirklichkeit, wie z.B. in COD, nicht mehr viel zu tun.
> 
> ...




Da stimme ich bei dir überein Gewalt ist nicht Gleich Gewalt.
Gewalt kann auf Verschiedene Art und weise Dargestellt werden.
Z.B. Gehört Bioshock mit seiner Gewaltdarstellung eig unter den Top Ten schliesslich liegen im Spiel Kinderwagen mit Kindern im Weg, die von ihren Eigenen Müttern erdrosselt  worden sind. 

Aber nicht ein einziges mal hier erwähnt worden sind.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> wie Krank diese Japsen sind.



Jap


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

naja, ich hätte das spiel manhunt nicht verboten, es ist ein ,,ganz normales" gewaltspiel, nicht anders wie CoD, resi usw... 
rapelay ist schon wirklich sehr krank und pervers, sowas sollte man schom verbieten 
P.S.: den herstellern der spiele kommt es sogar gut wenn die games verboten werden, weil dadurch werden sie richtig bekannt und dementsprechend noch mehr geordert (z.B. werden in italien spiele nicht verboten, da kann man sie kaufen, oder halt über die USA ^^)


----------



## der Türke (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, ich hätte das spiel manhunt nicht verboten, es ist ein ,,ganz normales" gewaltspiel, nicht anders wie CoD, resi usw...
> rapelay ist schon wirklich sehr krank und pervers, sowas sollte man schom verbieten
> P.S.: den herstellern der spiele kommt es sogar gut wenn die games verboten werden, weil dadurch werden sie richtig bekannt und dementsprechend noch mehr geordert (z.B. werden in italien spiele nicht verboten, da kann man sie kaufen, oder halt über die USA ^^)




Also Call of duty Modern Warfare 1 stellst du mit Manhunt gleicht? Sei doch nicht so demokratisch wie China


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

MW ist nicht so hart, aber vor allem CoD5 (world at war9 zeigt auch nicht selten sehr harte szenen. Wie gesagt, ich finde manhunt könnte schon ab 18 verkauft werden


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> MW ist nicht so hart, aber vor allem CoD5 (world at war9 zeigt auch nicht selten sehr harte szenen. Wie gesagt, ich finde manhunt könnte schon ab 18 verkauft werden




Manhunt ist Müll... die Grafik ist (auf gut Deutsch gesagt) "*******" es wiederholt sich  ständig und es ist stets eine Videokamera die einen Filmt. Dieses Spiel ist Grotten schlecht, es ist unrealistisch, und zu Brutal für den Freien Markt wo jeder 13 Jährige Weis wie man mit dem Pc dieses Spiel sich "erwerben" kann.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Manhunt ist Müll... die Grafik ist (auf gut Deutsch gesagt) "*******" es wiederholt sich  ständig und es ist stets eine Videokamera die einen Filmt. Dieses Spiel ist Grotten schlecht, es ist unrealistisch, und zu Brutal für den Freien Markt wo jeder 13 Jährige Weis wie man mit dem Pc dieses Spiel sich "erwerben" kann.



Na und? trotzdem gibt es genug leute, die das spiel gerne spielen möchten. Und wenn es leute spielen, die einen einigermassen gesunden menschenverstand haben, muss man das spiel auch nicht verbieten  

das mit der altersfreigabe stimmt schon, wenn ein 12 jähriger ein spiel haben will, dass ab 18 ist, dann bekommt er es auch.
aber das ist genau gleich mit dem alkohol. Und der ist trotzdem nicht verboten 
also wie gsagt meine meinung ist halt dass das spiel nicht verboten werden sollte. aber da mag jeder ne andere meinung haben, und das respektiere ich natürlich


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> Na und? trotzdem gibt es genug leute, die das spiel gerne spielen möchten. Und wenn es leute spielen, die einen einigermassen gesunden menschenverstand haben, muss man das spiel auch nicht verbieten


Menschen mit einem Gesunden Menschenverstand würden dieses Spiel nicht Spielen....!

Sowas wie Dead Rising oder Prototyp oder Condem machen ja auch Spass es hat ein gewisses etwas aber Manhunt ist Langweilig Linear hat keine Story das ist fast wie der Film Saw 5 öde .....!


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich habe einen gesunden Menschenverstand, spiele es aber (oder habe es gespielt) trotzdem. Was nicht heißt, dass ich das Spiel wirklich gut finde. Es gibt krankere Spiele, die nicht indiziert und trotzdem besser sind.


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe einen gesunden Menschenverstand, spiele es aber (oder habe es gespielt) trotzdem. Was nicht heißt, dass ich das Spiel wirklich gut finde. Es gibt krankere Spiele, die nicht indiziert und trotzdem besser sind.




Ja habe ich ja erwähnt.

Prototyp
Dead Rising etc.

Ist Postal 2 eig indiziert? und weiss jemand ob es ein 3 teil überhaupt geben wird?


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Menschen mit einem Gesunden Menschenverstand würden dieses Spiel nicht Spielen....!


dann müssten aber alle leute die z.B. die CoD-reihe oder die Resi Evil-Reihe spielen, auch keinen gesunden menschenverstand haben. Denn in allen spielen geht es praktisch nur um das eine:gegner töten.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Prototyp
> Dead Rising etc.


 

Genau....frage mich, wie man die überhaupt mit "krank" in Verbindung bringen kann.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

für mich ist das einzig kranke spiel ,,Rapelay" und ,,abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof"


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> für mich ist das einzig kranke spiel ,,Rapelay" und ,,abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof"




Beim mir ist es Alarm für Cobra 11 und Germany next Topmodel.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wie kommst du jetzt auf Alarm für Cobra 11?
Habe alle Teile und muss sagen, die neueren sind gar nicht mal sooo schlecht. "Krank" im sarkastischen Sinne, ist da völlig unangebracht.


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf Alarm für Cobra 11?
> Habe alle Teile und muss sagen, die neueren sind gar nicht mal sooo schlecht. "Krank" im sarkastischen Sinne, ist da völlig unangebracht.




Wieso?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Und was heißt da jetzt "wieso"?
Was soll das denn jetzt heißen?


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

warum ist mein Sarkasmus dort unangebracht? ich finde Cobra 11 ist Programm technisch unausgereift es verbraucht zu viel als es leistet.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Und das soll der Grund sein, bei soetwas sarkastisch zu werden?
Finde das überhaupt nicht treffend....und so ressourcenfressend ist das jetzt auch wieder nicht. Grafik ist bei den neueren Spielen in Ordnung bis sogar überraschend gut.


----------



## der Türke (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das soll der Grund sein, bei soetwas sarkastisch zu werden?
> Finde das überhaupt nicht treffend....und so ressourcenfressend ist das jetzt auch wieder nicht. Grafik ist bei den neueren Spielen in Ordnung bis sogar überraschend gut.




lass mich doch, ich darf sarkastisch werden wann und wo ich will.

Ich kenne das neue nicht wovon du redest, weil ich das spiel als Grotten schlecht in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Klar, ich darf auch in Frage stellend sein wann und wo ich will.

Alarm für Cobra 11 war zunächst nur eine kommerziell schludrige Spieleumsetzung, aber mit den neuren Teilen ab 2005 hat sich das schon langsam zum Besseren gewendet.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ne ey Alarm für Cobra 11, hört mal bitte auf das ist kein Spiel. Und auch kein Hartes Horrorgame.

Aber ich empfehle mal wieder ,,Haunting Ground´´ (Ps2).


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne ey Alarm für Cobra 11, hört mal bitte auf das ist kein Spiel. Und auch kein Hartes Horrorgame.


 
Nö ich hör' nicht auf, schon gar nicht wenn hier Sachen erzählt werden, die nicht stimmen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö ich hör' nicht auf, schon gar nicht wenn hier Sachen erzählt werden, die nicht stimmen.



Du kannst doch nicht ehrlich sagen das das Alarm für Cobra 11 nen Spiel ist, das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein .


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Du lässt dich nur von deinen Eindrücken täuschen, du hast einmal gehört, dass Alarm für Cobra 11 ein billiges Lizenzspiel ist und hältst jetzt daren fest, es wäre Schortt. Ich habe alle Teile zuhause, weil ich die Vorlage kenne (von denen ich ebenfalls alle Staffeln gesehen habe) und kann deswegen also durchaus sagen, dass die neueren Teile halbwegs brauchbar sind.

Du hast keine Ahnung, was wirklich schlechte Spiele sind.​


----------



## Nucleus (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> dann müssten aber alle leute die z.B. die CoD-reihe oder die Resi Evil-Reihe spielen, auch keinen gesunden menschenverstand haben. Denn in allen spielen geht es praktisch nur um das eine:gegner töten.



Du siehst also keinerlei Unterschied zwischen einem COD, in dem man historische Ereignisse nachspielt und einem Manhunt, in dem die Tötungsarten pervertiert werden, indem sie besonders grausam und abartig dargestellt werden?


----------



## eVAC (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Du siehst also keinerlei Unterschied zwischen einem COD, in dem man historische Ereignisse nachspielt und einem Manhunt, in dem die Tötungsarten pervertiert werden, indem sie besonders grausam und abartig dargestellt werden?



Da geb ich dir Recht - es geht vor allem um das WIE.
Bei Manhunt hat man pro Waffe, 3 verschiedene Arten zu töten.
Und wenn es dann so weit ist, wird das ganz in inszenierten Szenen makaber dargestellt


----------



## der Türke (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Du siehst also keinerlei Unterschied zwischen einem COD, in dem man historische Ereignisse nachspielt und einem Manhunt, in dem die Tötungsarten pervertiert werden, indem sie besonders grausam und abartig dargestellt werden?




Er ist etwas Schräg drauf.

Er hasst nackte Weiber als Spiel aber Töten findet er ganz  angenehm.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Deine faschistoiden Ergüsse, wie Du sie ständig an den Tag legst, kannst Du Dir getrost sparen, mein Lieber.

Beim nächsten Mal gibts ne Meldung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

was willst du? das ist einfach meine meinung. Und zu dem thema CoD: glaubst du dass nur weil der 2.WK historisch war, es ok war dass viele millionen getötet wurden? Ich nicht! Außerdem ist CoD ein massenshooter, man legt sehr viele gegner um, im vergleich zu manhunt. und auch in CoD werden die leichen grausam dargestellt, man sieht z.B. wie sie am boden noch zucken. Auch GTA is da nicht besser. Aber komischerweise schimpft über das spiel niemand...

@Türke:,,Er hasst nackte Weiber als Spiel aber Töten findet er ganz angenehm. " in dem spiel geht es nicht um nackte weiber, sondern um inzest und vergewaltigungen. aber wenn du das ok findest? 
P.S.: was ist ,,Schreck " drauf sein? lern bitte erst mal schreiben


----------



## Nucleus (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Nur weil es "deine Meinung" ist, ist sie noch lange nicht nachvollziehbar.

Was Du mir damit sagen willst: 



> glaubst du dass nur weil der 2.WK historisch war, es ok war dass viele millionen getötet wurden? Ich nicht!



verstehe ich allerdings nicht, um ehrlich zu sein.

Worum es mir geht ist, dass es sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen der Darstellung von Tatsachen und der Glorifizierung, bzw. Pervertierung von Gewalt zum Selbstzweck gibt.


----------



## der Türke (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> @Türke:,,Er hasst nackte Weiber als Spiel aber Töten findet er ganz  angenehm. " in dem spiel geht es nicht um nackte weiber, sondern um  inzest und vergewaltigungen. aber wenn du das ok findest?
> P.S.: was ist ,,Schreck " drauf sein? lern bitte erst mal schreiben



Ich wusste nicht worum es in dem Reaplay geht, so weit ich weiss ist das ein Porno von vergewaltigen und Inzest ist mir nicht bekannt. 

Sry für meine Rechtschreibung ich habe nicht die Angewohnheit es nochmal zu lesen ......


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ok, nächstes mal erst informieren und dann reden, dann isses besser 
und @ nucleus: nur weil es deine meinung ist, muss sie auch nicht nachvollziehbar sein. das mit dem historischen meine ich so: du sagtest dass es in CoD einen ,,Grund" gibt zu töten, weil man ja den krieg gewinnen muss. wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du damit sagen, dass wenn es einen ,,Grund" zu töten gibt, wie im 2. WK (dieser ,,grund" ist jedoch auch äußerst fragwürdig ), dann wäre es okay massenhaft leute zu erschiessen... oder hast du das anders gemeint?


----------



## Squatrat (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Es gibt auch einen Unterschied zwischen diversen Kriegsfilmen und SAW.

Krieg liegt als letztes Mittel im Berreich des möglichen, anders wäre in dem Fall Hitler nicht zu stoppen gewesen. 

In den meisten Strategiespielen wird auch "getötet".

Das hat hier nichts mit Horrorgames zu tun, weil Krieg in Spielen nunmal nicht unter das Genre Horror fällt. In der Realität ist es allerdings eines der schlimmsten Ereignisse.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

es wird ja sogar bei pokemon ,,getötet"  

aber zum ernsten: wenn kriegsspiele real wären, dann würden sie auch die szenen von KZs, kriegsgefangenen usw zeigen. Und da gehts teilweise DEUTLICH härter zu als z.B. in szenen von Manhunt oder filmen wie SAW!


----------



## Squatrat (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Natürlich nur möchte ich an Spielen Spaß haben und nicht auf den Monitor kotzen.

Sie sind nicht real basieren aber auf Fakten und sollen dem Spieler das Gefühl vermitteln sich wehren zu können und in manchen Fällen sich als Held zu fühlen. Während Manhunt nur ums töten geht.

GTA ist zum Beispiel sehr geselschaftskritisch.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Sorry, CPU-GPU, aber Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und siehst nicht ein weshalb sie keine Orangen sind...


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das hier is doch alles OT.

SOF bleibt immer noch das krankeste aller gekrankten Krankenspiele. So schlecht, dass es teilweise schon wieder gut is.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Sorry, CPU-GPU, aber Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und siehst nicht ein weshalb sie keine Orangen sind...


der spruch is gut, muss ich mir merken 
aber elider ist er unpassend. denn hier geht es eig nur um zwei leute mit unterschiedlichen meinungen. und jeder denkt dass seine ansicht die richtige ist


----------



## eVAC (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

btt:
Bei F.E.A.R. hatt ich ein paar momente, wo ich vom Monitor weg geschreckt war. Und seinerzeit bei Doom 3.
In letzter Zeit konnte mich wenig schocken, außer:
Demon´s Soul für PS3. Es ist arg dunkel und du kannst an wirklich jedem Gegner scheiter und sterben und musst das ganze Level von vorne anfangen ...


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich spam jetzt hier nochmal und sage Dead Space ist das härteste Horror Game.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ein legal erhältliches spiel kann eigentlich gar nicht das härteste game sein. eigentlich nur indizierte/verbotene games kommen dafür in frage 
deshalb werf ich einfach mal wieder Manhunt (2) rein. wobei ich das 2er noch härter finde, da es noch brutaler gemacht ist und die grafik detaillierter ist


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich spam jetzt hier nochmal und sage Dead Space ist das härteste Horror Game.


 
Japp, das ist in der Tat Spam, der nicht mal zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen ist, da das nicht mal im Ansatz stimmt - ich habe schon härtere (_Condemned_), verstörendere (_Call of Cthulhu_) und krankere (_The Suffering_ _2: Ties that bind_) Horror-Games gespielt.


----------



## der Türke (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Japp, das ist in der Tat Spam, der nicht mal zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen ist, da das nicht mal im Ansatz stimmt - ich habe schon härtere (_Condemned_), verstörendere (_Call of Cthulhu_) und krankere (_The Suffering_ _2: Ties that bind_) gespielt.




Und ich sage Condemned 2 und Soldier of Fortuna 2 sind Harte Games.
(kann man Fear 2 dazu zählen? habe mich tierisch erschrocken beim letztenmal)


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

@türke: wir suchen aber nicht harte games, sondern das härteste game aller zeiten 
allerdings sollte man festlegen, ob das spiel hierzulande legal erhältlich sein muss oder nich...


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Und ich sage Condemned 2 und Soldier of Fortuna 2 sind Harte Games.
> (kann man Fear 2 dazu zählen? habe mich tierisch erschrocken beim letztenmal)


Hab' ich das bestritten? Ich sagte nur, dass es härtere bzw. morbidere Spiele als _Dead Space_ gibt, nicht dass dies die einzig' harten Spiele sind. Außerdem: Ist _Soldier of Fortune_ überhaupt ein Horror-Spiel?


----------



## der Türke (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hab' ich das bestritten? Ich sagte nur, dass es härtere bzw. morbidere Spiele als _Dead Space_ gibt, nicht dass dies die einzig' harten Spiele sind. Außerdem: Ist _Soldier of Fortune_ überhaupt ein Horror-Spiel?




Nein, Indirekt es geht nicht um den Horro Allgemein, es ist Oberflächlich gesagt ein Ego Shooter wo, Gliedmaßen und Köpfe durch die Gegend fliegen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das gibt's aber in vielen Spielen.


----------



## der Türke (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das gibt's aber in vielen Spielen.



Du meinst sowas wie Dragon age oder?

Nein, das spiel macht es iwie realistischer, da liegen keine Köperteile in der Gegend die kann man seinen Gegner abschissen.
Die Frage ist nur, wenn man seinen Gegner beide Beine abgeschossen hat, kann der dann weiterlaufen?


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

"Sowas wie Dragon Age"?
Nö, ich rede von zahllosen alten und älteren Spielen, wie die Originalfassungen von _Grand Theft Auto 3_,_ The Suffering und The Suffering 2: Ties that bind_,_ F.E.A.R._,_ Unreal_,_ Unreal Tournament - Unreal_ _Tournament 3_, etc. 

In den ungeschnittenen Versionen ist zertückeln von Gegnern absolut nichts ungewöhnliches, das gibt's schon seit anno dazumal.


----------



## der Türke (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Sowas wie Dragon Age"?
> Nö, ich rede von zahllosen alten und älteren Spielen, wie die Originalfassungen von _Grand Theft Auto 3_,_ The Suffering und The Suffering 2: Ties that bind_,_ F.E.A.R._,_ Unreal_,_ Unreal Tournament - Unreal_ _Tournament 3_, etc.
> 
> In den ungeschnittenen Versionen ist zertückeln von Gegnern absolut nichts ungewöhnliches, das gibt's schon seit anno dazumal.




Wir leben in einer Zensierten Zukunft.
Sufferin hab ich aber auch ungeschnitten gespielt..
aber war nicht so mein Ding......

Dieser Trottel von Erfurt musste ja alles verbocken..... hätte er doch seinen Computer Formatiert......


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Dieser Trottel von Erfurt musste ja alles verbocken..... hätte er doch seinen Computer Formatiert......


dann hätten sie das spiel im zimmer gefunden. da hätte die formatierte festplatte auch nichts genutzt.
sowieso kommen die ,killerspiele" den politikern gerade recht. So können sie ihr politisches versagen vertuschen und auf die ach so gefährlichen games schieben


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Japp, das ist in der Tat Spam, der nicht mal zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen ist, da das nicht mal im Ansatz stimmt - ich habe schon härtere (_Condemned_), verstörendere (_Call of Cthulhu_) und krankere (_The Suffering_ _2: Ties that bind_) Horror-Games gespielt.



The Suffering 2 ist gut aber kommt an Dead Space nicht dran  (ist ne andere Schiene), wobei man bei The Suffering schon sagen müsste das es in normalerweise beschlagnahmt werden sollte wenn es nach Deutschland geht, aber da sieht man mal wieder wie gründlich die sind. Condemned und Call ist dagegen nen Kindergeburtstag aber das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> The Suffering 2 ist gut aber kommt an Dead Space nicht dran (ist ne andere Schiene), wobei man bei The Suffering schon sagen müsste das es in normalerweise beschlagnahmt werden sollte wenn es nach Deutschland geht, aber da sieht man mal wieder wie gründlich die sind. Condemned und Call ist dagegen nen Kindergeburtstag aber das ist Ansichtssache.


So wie du klingst hast du glaube ich kein einziges dieser Spiele wirklich gespielt.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Con ist nich erschreckend, ich weiß ja nicht ob du Asiate bist und dich das erschüttert. Und was ist an call Krass garnichts im gegensatz zu Dead Space. Das ist meine Meinung , in Dead Space wirst du mit Menschlichen Ängsten direkt konfrontiert und zwar so, das du durch das ganze Spiel einen Druck verspürst wie in keinem anderen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Schwachsinn. Ich glaube die kennst außer Dead Space und vielleicht F.E.A.R. die ganzen anderen, vielen Horrorspiele, nur vom Hörensagen.

Dead Space ist nicht mal das 3. oder 4. erschreckendste Spiel, das ich kenne, die Horroratmosphäre wird in dem Spiel zu sehr von dem Gemetzel überlagert - was in manch anderen Horror-Games aber nicht viel anders und daher auch nicht unbedingt weiter schlimm ist. 

Condemned ist nicht nur realistischer, sondern für den Spieler auch greifbarer und daher bei weitem erschreckender. Da kommt teilweise eine richtig düster-gruselige Atmosphäre auf. Ich finde es zwar unverständlich, dass es beschlagnahmt wurde, aber die rohe Gewalt die in dem Spiel ausgeübt wird, übertrifft die Metzelei in Dead Space allemal

Und The Suffering und Call of Cthulhu fahren beide die psychologische Schiene, da kann kein Dead Space mithalten. Ich sage nicht, dass diese Spiele grusliger oder erschreckender sind als Dead Space, aber sie sind einfach kranker und morbider. In Dead Space wirst du kaum mit menschlichen Abgründen und dem damit verbundenem Wahnsinn konfrontiert, in The Suffering schon. Und was, so wie du das ansprichst, menschliche Ängste angeht, da ist Call of Cthulhu unübertroffen, denn das ist dermaßen verstörend, dass die Spielfigur gerne mal Selbstmord begeht. 
Vorteil in allen Spielen gegenüber Dead Space ist aber hauptsächlich, dass man keine hässliche Rüstung an hat und mit keinen noch hässlicheren Waffen kämpft.

Wie immer bildest du dir nur oberflächlich deine Meinung über andere Dinge, in dem Fall andere Horror-Spiele, nach CoC hast du wahrscheinlich nur gegoogelt (evtl. kanntest du es vorher gar nicht, was auch nicht verwunderlich wäre, da es ein eher unbekanntes Spiel ist), hast auf den Bildern kein Blut gesehen, die Grafik ist auch hässlich, und schon ist es angeblich Kinderkram. Condemned scheinst du auch nur überflogen zu haben.
Deshalb hattest du auch wohl keine Ahnung, _weshalb_ ich diese Spiele in gewissen Bereichen besser bzw. härter fand.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Con ist nich erschreckend, ich weiß ja nicht ob du Asiate bist und dich das erschüttert.


Wenn dem so wäre, müsste ich ja von Dead Space, was ja deiner Meinung nach so ein Horror-Overkill-Spiel ist, einen Herzinfarkt bekommen haben.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Tz, Dead Space ist im Verglich zu Con wohl der reinste Kinderspielplatz.
Man erkennt deutlich, wie hier die Meinungen auseinander gehen.

Dead Space bietet einfach mehr Gemetzel, während Condemned mit richtigem "Horror" auffährt.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Tz, Dead Space ist im Verglich zu Con wohl der reinste Kinderspielplatz.
> Man erkennt deutlich, wie hier die Meinungen auseinander gehen.


Wenn er Condemned tatsächlich gespielt hätte, dann würde die Meinung auch gar nicht sooooooo weit auseinandergehen.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dead Space bietet einfach mehr Gemetzel, während Condemned mit richtigem "Horror" auffährt.


Richtig, Dead Space ist hauptsächlich auf Action getrimmt, die Horroratmsophäre ist, hmpf......ganz nett. Aber wie gesagt, schon in weniger "gehypten" Horrorspielen, wie z.B. Cryostasis oder den Alien vs. Predator-Teilen habe ich mich mindestens auf dem selben Level gegruselt. Spiele wie The Suffering "schocken" den Spieler halt eher mit Psychoterror, als mit Horroreffekten.


----------



## kazuo (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Fand die F.E.A.R Reihe sehr ansprechend muss ich sagen. Da fand ich Doom teilweise sogar schlechter. 
Freue mich schon auf den 3. Teil, auch wenn angeblich nicht viel geändert wird. Die Stimmung ist bei Teil 1 sowie Teil 2 einfach erschreckend gut gewesen^^


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Fand den ersten Teil richtig geil, mit dem zweiten Teil kann ich nichts anfangen. Denke der dritte Teil wird nicht so der Must Have Titel.
Ist aber mit vielen Titeln (auch Filme) so, erster Teil Genial und danach wirds einfach nur Bunt, Actiongeladen und übertrieben ala Hollywood.


----------



## eVAC (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich fand Dead Space noch ganz niedlich gegen Condemned.
Dead Space hab ich durch, bei Condemned später zu viel Schiss es nochmal zu spielen XD


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

gehöre ich zu den wenigen, die condemned billig fanden?...zumindest im bezug auf deadspace.
kp wieso, aber condemned hat mich überhauptnicht gekrazt...und übrigens meine freundin auch


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned war schon ganz nett, aber je weiter das Spiel fort schreitet desto merkwürdiger wird es. Ich fand zumindest die erste Hälfte des Spiels um Längen besser als die zweite. 

Dead Space hingegen hat mich von anfang an bis zum Schluss gefesselt. Für mich klar das bessere und gruseligere Spiel.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das kann nicht sein, Leute... Two-Face ist anderer Meinung!


----------



## xeonking (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

*Condemned ist schon wirklich super!*



MFG XeonKing©!!!!


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein, Leute... Two-Face ist anderer Meinung!


----------



## eVAC (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Alles in allem ist es eine Endlosdiskussion, da das Empfinden von Horror subjetkiv ist


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Weil jeder Mensch andere Ängste hat....


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Ich glaube die kennst außer Dead Space und vielleicht F.E.A.R. die ganzen anderen, vielen Horrorspiele, nur vom Hörensagen.
> 
> Dead Space ist nicht mal das 3. oder 4. erschreckendste Spiel, das ich kenne, die Horroratmosphäre wird in dem Spiel zu sehr von dem Gemetzel überlagert - was in manch anderen Horror-Games aber nicht viel anders und daher auch nicht unbedingt weiter schlimm ist.
> 
> ...



Es geht mir in Horror Spielen nicht um Blut oder sonstwas, es geht mir um die Panik und ob jetzt Call oder Con, The Suffering realistischer war als Deadspace ist sowieso egal, den Spiele sind nie realistisch und da man das weiß, macht das meiner Meinung nichts aus. The Suffering 1 und 2 sind gute Spiele aber meiner Meinung nach kommen die an Dead Space nicht heran.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es geht mir in Horror Spielen nicht um Blut oder sonstwas, es geht mir um die Panik und ob jetzt Call realistischer war als Deadspace ist sowieso egal, den Spiele sind nie realistisch und da man das weiß, macht das meiner Meinung nichts aus. The Suffering 1 und 2 sind gute Spiele aber meiner Meinung nach kommen die an Dead Space nicht heran.


 Komisch, das hab' ich eigentlich nie gesagt. Und ein Doppelpost war das jetzt auch nicht wert.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja doch du meintest ich würde con nicht beachten weil ich Screens gesehen hab die kein Blut etc. enthalten und ich Spiele so bewerte.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Du bewertest Spiele, die du offenbar nicht kennst (und das muss jetzt nicht Condemned sein) nach Bildern, weil irgendjemand behauptet hat, diese seien in gewissen Bereichen deinem Lieblingsspiel (Dead Space) überlegen.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das sagst du....


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich vermisse irgendwie die Erwähnung von Eternal Darkness (GameCube), was aber vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass sich das kaum jemand gekauft hat^^ In meinem damaligen Alter im Dunkeln echt schlimm teilweise gewesen, die Level an sich sind zwar teilweise überhaupt nicht gruselig, aber die teilweise echt fies platzierten oder sogar zufälligen Schockmomente (Spieler liegt plötzlich tot in der Badewanne, etc.) waren schon nicht schlecht. Außerdem gab es da neben HP und MP eine Art "Psychobalken", wenn der unter ein bestimmtes Level gesunken ist - na dann gute Nacht  Dann fing irgendwann an sich das Bild zu drehen, jemand drehte scheinbar die Lautstärke vom Fernseher herunter, das Bild ging beim Betreten des nächsten Raumes einfach aus, man hört wie jemand über einem die Treppen herunter kommt, man zerfällt beim betreten eines Raumes in seine Einzelteile, ...

Hat sich leider nicht oft verkauft glaube ich, für mich dennoch eines der besten Horror-Games - auch die Story war ziemlich cool (Jahrtausende lange Prophezeiung um die Rückkehr alter Götter bei bestimmten Planetenkonstellationen und die Unterjochung der Menschheit, was "auserwählte" Menschen verhindern wollen - so in etwa).

Die Liste hier im Thread ist aber trotzdem sehr gut, bis auf die Doom-Reihe, habe ich nie als Horror angesehen, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache  Resident Evil ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war, obwohl es auch nie "richtiger" Horror war, sondern halt auf Schockmomente setzte. Für viele ist das Horror, mir sagt der schleichende/verstörende Horror aber viel eher zu (deswegen fand ich Silent Hill z.B. immer besser als RE), denn da kann man teilweise echt Zustände bekommen, während man sich bei den "Schockern" schon nach 5 Minuten nicht mehr an die Szene erinnert bzw. man sie sehr schnell verarbeitet hat.

Naja und zu Condemned wurde genug gesagt denke ich


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich vermisse irgendwie die Erwähnung von Eternal Darkness (GameCube), was aber vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass sich das kaum jemand gekauft hat


Nö eher daran, dass das hier ein PC-Forum ist und das Spiel ein Konsolentitel ist.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Liste hier im Thread ist aber trotzdem sehr gut, bis auf die Doom-Reihe, habe ich nie als Horror angesehen, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache


Nö, eher Genresache: Alle Teile bedienen sich deutlicher Horror-Elemente, da kann man nicht abstreiten, dass es ein Horror-Titel ist. Man muss es nicht als einen empfinden, aber ein Horror-Spiel bleibt es trotzdem, wenn auch nicht für jeden gruselig.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie du darauf kommst, das ich diese Spiele ,,Offenbar nicht kenne´´.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö eher daran, dass das hier ein PC-Forum ist und das Spiel ein Konsolentitel ist.



Project Zero steht aber auch drin


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie du darauf kommst, das ich diese Spiele ,,Offenbar nicht kenne´´.


Kann man anhand deiner Formulierung sehen - und dass du nicht weißt, was ich meine.


euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Project Zero steht aber auch drin


 Weil es von jemandem erwähnt wurde - nach PC-Titeln für die Liste habe ich explizit gesucht, Konsolentitel habe ich nur aufgenommen, wenn ein User sie nominiert hat.


----------



## Finsk (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Gestern hab ich mir mal F.E.A.R. 2 gekauft, natürlich die Uncut-Version für umgerechnet 12€, hätte nicht gedacht das ich noch so schreckhaft bin 

Fetzt ganz geil, bin noch ziemlich am Anfang, grad aus dem Labor raus, diese komischen Krabbelmenschen ham genervt, sind ziemlich schnell, kommt schon geil wenn man die wegtreten muss 

Ich glaub den Kauf hab ich nicht bereut 

Aber so Spiele wie zu Resident Evil 2-Zeiten gibts wohl auch nicht mehr, RE5 ist ja mehr oder weniger eher langweilig, oder es liegt da dran, dass man bei sowas nicht mehr ganz so schreckhaft ist, immerhin war ich selbst noch nen Zwerg, als ich RE 2 gezockt hatte auf der PS 1 xD


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Finsk schrieb:


> Aber so Spiele wie zu Resident Evil 2-Zeiten gibts wohl auch nicht mehr, RE5 ist ja mehr oder weniger eher langweilig, oder es liegt da dran, dass man bei sowas nicht mehr ganz so schreckhaft ist, immerhin war ich selbst noch nen Zwerg, als ich RE 2 gezockt hatte auf der PS 1 xD


 
Keine Sorge, das liegt nicht am Alter.
RE5 ist definitiv nicht mehr mit alten RE-Teilen zu vergleichen.
RE5 ist nur noch auf Action ausgelegt.


----------



## Finsk (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ganz schade eigtl., fande die düstere Atmo in RE 2 eigtl. immer passend, aber nunja, man kann ja nicht alles haben 

Ich kenn sonst keine aktuellen Horror-Games weiter, die man mit RE 2 oder derartigen vergleichen könnte, vieles ist nur noch mit Aliens oder sowas, macht mir keinen Spaß mit Aliens rum zu albern 

RE 4 hatte ich letztes Jahr irgendwann mal kurz angezockt, kann mich nur noch daran erinnern, dass die Steuerung mehr als grottig war...

Naja, werd jetzt sicher erstma noch'n bissl mit FEAR 2 beschäftigt sein, werds natürlich nicht nur zocken, sondern auch ma BC2 oder so eben, mal sehen, will ja bissl was von dem Spiel haben.


----------



## Papzt (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

war doch der 4te teil auch schon oder?....der letzte, bei dem ich mich "eingesch*ssen" habe, war RE3 Nemesis....obwohl die ersten beiden schlimmer waren.
E: oh je....hätte mal aktualisieren sollen


----------



## Finsk (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

RE Nemesis fand ich nicht mehr ganz so überragend, irgendwie nervte mich schon das Viech.

Na mal sehen, vielleicht kommt ja in absehbarer Zeit mal wieder was gutes raus, aber daran glaub ich weniger.

Mal so nebenbei, wieso ist als Stichwort "brüste" da? xD


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Finsk schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei, wieso ist als Stichwort "brüste" da? xD


 
Es gibt eben auch Brüste, die sind der blanke Horror.

Auf die Stichworte kann man eh nichts geben. Da schleichen sich immer solche Aussenseiter ein.


----------



## Papzt (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ne nicht mehr so gut, wie 1 und 2, aber dennoch besser als die, die danach kamen Code Veronica X habe ich z.B. nur noch ca 30 minuten gespielt....Nemesis war schon recht nervig, so oft wie er dort immer erschienen ist. Ich denke nichts, dass irgendetwas vergleichbares in absehbarer Zeit auf den Markt kommt. Es gibt schon Horror-Brüste....


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

METRO 2033 ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein sehr gutes Horror-Game und welches meine Hardware zum kochen bringt 
Resident Evil und F.E.A.R 1 & 2 sind ja auch sehr gute Horror-Games


----------



## Doney (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

metro is manchmal recht schocky aber nicht horror^^


----------



## alm0st (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich fand damals Resident Evil auf der PS1 auch ziemlich heftig. Vorallem weil ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nichts vergleichbares kannte und ich noch verdammt jung war. Hat mir auch die ein oder andere Gänsehaut verpasst.


 
Genau mein Empfinden. Teil 1 für die PS 1 war damals echt übel und hat schon gut für klappernde Zähne gesorgt


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Fear 1 fand ich echt hammer. Fear 2 nur noch lächerlich, nicht einmal gezuckt......die Comicgrafik hat mich derb enttäuscht. Fear 3 werd ich mir warscheinlich gar nicht erst holen.


----------



## Predi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das ist mal ein schöner Thread. Also wenn ich Horror Games zocke dann natürlich auch im dunkelem Zimmer und Headset. Meine Top Horror Games sind dabei folgende:

1. Silent Hill : Für mich gehört auf Platz 1 ganz klar Silent Hill. Alleine schon wegen der einzigartigen Atmosphäre, der Grafik, dem Sound und natürlich der Story. Bis heute fast unerreicht. 

2. Resident Evil: Wenn es um Zombies, alte Herrenhäuser und kniffelige Rätsel geht war Resident Evil immer die erste Anlaufstelle. Wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie wir früher vor der Ps1 gehockt haben und sowas von schiss hatten die nächste Tür zu öffnen, dann kommen viele schöne Erinnerungen an Resident Evil hoch. Absolute Top Atmosphäre, schon zu den Anfängen ( für die damalige Zeit) eine super Grafik und auch hier war Story und Sound einfach nur klasse. Das hat sich ab Teil 4 leider geändert und ab da war nichts mehr wirklich mit rätseln und gruseln. Trotzdem immer noch eine echte Horror Schocker Reihe.

3. Project Zero: Ein richtiger Geister Schocker im Japan Stil. Besonders Teil drei war nicht ohne... Aber von der Story her einfach nur super. Und ein hoher Gruselfaktor.

4. Doom 3 : Als der dritte Teil der Serie rauskam hatte ich mit allem gerechnet aber nicht damit das es soein bomboastischer Horror/Action Shooter werden würde. Doom 3 ist blutig, es schockt, top Grafik und sorgt aufjedenfall für Unterhaltung.

5. F.E.A.R :  Bei Fear kann ich mich noch gut daran erinnern wie ich immer durch die Level geschlichen bin... Das Game ist auch ein absoluter Schocker und hat neben der geilen Story und der Atmosphäre noch eine Top Grafik. Sollte man aufjedenfall mal gespielt haben.

6. Vapires:The Masquerade (Stelle am Oceanview Hotel) Auch wenn einige es nicht kennen mögen, mich hat diese verdammte Stelle damals sowas von fertig gemacht das ich Alpträume hatte... Zugegeben ich war damals jünger aber trotzdem... Das war echt ziemlich mieß.... Story und Horrorfaktor extrem..

7. Penumbra: Auf den ersten Blick vielleicht nicht gruselig aber das dachte ich auch...bevor eine Matratze mir das leben gerettet und ich so Zombies entkommen konnte...

Und jetzt noch ein Game was nicht in die Platzierung reinpasst weil es eig nichts mit Horror zutun hat.

Half Life 2 (Die Stelle mit Ravenholm): Ist ziemlich gut abgegangen 

So das waren auch schon meine Top Horror Games 

mfG Predi

​


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hmm, aus diesem Thread könnte man ziemlich gut einen Sammelthread machen - ich glaube das wäre produktiver.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Auf Platz 1: Dead Space. Mehr als morbide... Also die Effekte und die Atmospäre sind unerreicht.

Silber geht an Condemned: Das war ein Game, schon alleine die Schule war verdammt hart... 

Bronze an Resident Evil. Leider nur an Teil IV, die Fünf war ein Schuss in den Ofen in Sachen Horror und Spannnung.


----------



## Domowoi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

mMn. Dead Space Fear hab ich selber nicht gespielt aber ein Bekannter hat gemeint Fear ist nicht so schlimm. Besonders die mutierten Babys sind mMn. krass...


----------



## Per4mance (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Resident Evil I+II (die nächste tür öffnen war schon schlimm genug und was da sonst noch passiert ist...)

doom III

c0ndemned is auch ganz nett

dann gabs noch 1-2 speile wo ich den namen nimmer wiess das waren aber auch dos/win95 zeiten. so hoororätseladventures ( 1 war/ist auch indiziert)


----------



## r34ln00b (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

doom³,metro2033 und fear 1... teil 2 wirkte bei mir kein grusel feeling ein.


----------



## der Türke (1. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich Freu mich schon auf Fear 3


----------



## Finsk (1. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hatte mir vor kurzem FEAR 2 gekauft, bin fast durch und hab mich bisher wesentlich mehr erschrocken und mehr Gruselfeeling als in Doom 3, kann mich auch nicht mehr so pralle an Doom 3 erinnern, da hat Resident Evil 2 nen besseren Eindruck hinterlassen, obwohl das sicher schon 8 Jahre her ist, als ich das gespielt hatte und Doom höchstens 3 Jahre her.

FEAR 1 hab ich noch nicht gezockt, nur mal so nebenbei 

Metro hab ich noch nicht gezockt, nur mal paar Walkthroughs gesehen, sieht interessant aus, aber für mich wärs wohl nix, da es doch etwas zu wenig Action bietet, wie Stalker(hab Shadow of Chernobyl noch hier, laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig...), muss dazu aber sagen, ich habs eben noch nicht gezockt und nicht allzu viel davon gesehen.

Auf Fear 3 warte ich auch gespannt, hauptsache wird keine Enttäuschung.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also FEAR1 solltest du schon mal spielen. Die Grafik mag zwar nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand sein, sieht aber immer noch gut aus. Ist bei dem Spiel aber auch nicht ganz so wichtig, weil da die Stimmung so dermaßen gut gemacht ist. Besser noch als im 2er finde ich. Also auf jeden Fall ein musthave wenn man FEAR2 hat...


----------



## Veriquitas (3. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wenn man die Angst in den Knochen spüren will hilft nur Dead Space...


----------



## zøtac (4. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn man die Angst in den Knochen spüren will hilft nur Dead Space...


Angst hat mir das nicht gemacht, aber ich fand das irgentwie wiederlich.
Ich mein, ich vertrag ja recht viel an Horrorfilmen und an Spielen ( Alien vs. Predator, Dead Rising, Dawn of the Dead, Spiel was mit M anfang, welches ich aber niemals spielen würde) aber bei Dead Space hab ich mich iwi geekelt


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn man die Angst in den Knochen spüren will hilft nur Dead Space...


 
Habs vor paar Tagen mal angespielt: HOLY F**** SH#T


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hat sich also ein neuer dead space fan gefunden 
freut mich, wenn immer mehr in den genuss eines der besten spiele kommen


----------



## SiQ (4. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hmm Dead Space fand ich nur stellenweise sehr gruselig. Fear 1+2 hat mir mehr Angst gemacht.


----------



## Finsk (5. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hab gestern mal angefangen Metro 2033 zu zocken 
Fetzt wohl doch schon, bin aber noch nicht allzu weit, renn grad mit Bourbon rum, aber manchmal kriegt man schon son bissl Schiss, vor allem wenn so viele Viecher mit einmal kommen und man sieht, dass einem die Mun ausgeht xD

Also ich glaub Dead Space fang ich an, wenn ich mit Metro 2033 durch bin, habe aber das Gefühl, dass das ne ganze Weile dauern könnte 
Werd aber wohl vorher mal nen bissl in die Let's Play Videos bei Youtube reinschauen.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Für mich ist auch Dead Space ungeschlagen aber der 2te Teil wird wahrscheinlich in eine andere Richtung gehen, schade drum. Welches Game auch noch gut ist, ist Haunting Ground falls jemand von euch ne Ps 2 besitzt.


----------



## der Türke (6. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Für mich ist auch Dead Space ungeschlagen aber der 2te Teil wird wahrscheinlich in eine andere Richtung gehen, schade drum. Welches Game auch noch gut ist, ist Haunting Ground falls jemand von euch ne Ps 2 besitzt.




Eın Spiel, mit eınem, Krassen ende, kenne ich.....


----------



## Raigen (6. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Werde mir mal demnächst Condemned antun, hab es hier liegen und bin noch nie dazu gekommen es zu spielen, habe nur mal die X360-Demo damals angespielt und hatte schon eine verdammt gute Atmoshpäre.

Dead Space ist in meinen Augen nicht wirklich "gruselig", zwar hat es auch eine klasse Atmosphäre und manchmal erschrickt man sich weil plötzlich ein Alien aus einem Schacht oder so gesprungen kommt aber eher hat mich die Gewalt und die Inszenierung dieser "geschockt" als das es irgendetwas anderes getan hat.

Freue mich riesig darauf Condemned demnächst anzuspielen und ebenso natürlich auch auf Dead Space 2!


----------



## hempsmoker (6. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Jo, viel Spaß bei Condemned. Am Besten nachts mit Headset oder gutem 5.1 System und Licht aus


----------



## kelevra (8. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Oh ja, Condemned war schon ein guter Schocker. Viel Spaß dabei.
DeadSpace wird hoffentlich genauso gut fortgesetzt, wie der erste Teil schon war.
Metro finde ich jetzt nicht besonders gruselig, aber durchaus gut gelungener Mix uas Ation und Horror.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich bleib bei manhunt 1 + 2


----------



## Papzt (9. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Manhunt hat mich nicht geschockt. Das war zwar ziemlich pervers und krank, aber für mich nicht wirklich Horror. Dead Space ist super und Resi 1.


----------



## kelevra (9. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja also Manhunt muss ich sagen, ist eher ein Splatter SPiel als ein Horrorspiel, jeder SIlent Hill Teil ist da schauriger. Manhunt ist da nur brutal.


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

stimmt wol. manhunt is für welche, die ihre perversion ausleben wollen kann man zwar evtl zu horrorgames zählen, aber an sich isses nur pervers.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hmm, pervers find ich nicht. Resi is nich besser 
ich find halt die atmo von manhunt geil, is fast schon wie bei hitman^^ ich mag generell schleichspiele gern.  
Nur wird manhunt, zumindest der erste teil relativ schnell langweilig, weils im prinzip immer das selbe is  aber mal sehen, soll ja bald n 3. teil rauskommen, vielleicht wird der mal abwechslungsreicher^^


----------



## hempsmoker (10. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln


----------



## der Türke (11. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, pervers find ich nicht. Resi is nich besser
> ich find halt die atmo von manhunt geil, is fast schon wie bei hitman^^ ich mag generell schleichspiele gern.
> Nur wird manhunt, zumindest der erste teil relativ schnell langweilig, weils im prinzip immer das selbe is  aber mal sehen, soll ja bald n 3. teil rauskommen, vielleicht wird der mal abwechslungsreicher^^





Kauf dir Metro 2033


----------



## kelevra (11. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Metro 2033 ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Dichte Atmosphäre, mit dem ein oder anderen Schockeffekt. UNd dir Grafik ist einfach klasse.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

die hardwareanforderungen jedoch eher nich ^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

f.e.a.r und f.e.a.r 2!!!


----------



## kelevra (12. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die hardwareanforderungen jedoch eher nich ^^



Die Hardwareanforderungen stehen ja auch nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Sh0kk (14. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Resident Evil war damals einfach der Schocker!


----------



## der Türke (21. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ne frage, spielt sich Dead Space auf dem PC mit Controller besser oder mit Maus und Tastatur?


----------



## Domowoi (21. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Man merk mit Tastarur+Maus deutlich das es ein Konsolenspiel ist. Ich würds mal mit Gamepad probieren auch wenn ich persönlich Shooter immer mit Maus spielen will. (aber wichtig würde es erst im Multiplayer werden)


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich hatte es damals 2 mal mit maus und tasta durchgespielt. anfangs umgewöhnlich, aber mit der zeit macht es sich richtig gut. alles übungssache. 

jetzt hatte ich es mal mit controller angespielt und gleich fällt auf, dass zielen schwerer is...is ja aber nix neues.


----------



## Domowoi (22. August 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich würde sagen zielen Maus+Tasta aber durch die ganzen Anzugfunktionen doch lieber Gamepad.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Gibt n neues Spiel was ziemlich schaurig sein soll. Das Spiel heisst Amnesia: The Dark Descent, kostet 15 Euro, bietet 6-8 Stunden Spielzeit und ist meines Wissens nur exklusiv über Steam verfügbar. 

Besonderheit:
Das Spiel kommt völlig ohne Waffen aus.

Ingame-Ausschnitt:

YouTube - Amnesia: The Dark Descent - Scary Gameplay


Wertungen:

Metacritic: 85 von 100 Punkte
IGN: 8.5 von 10 Punkte
Eurogamer: 8 von 10 Punkte
GameStar: 80 von 100 Punkte
TVGC: 8 von 10 Punkte
Adventure-Treff: 86 von 100 Punkte
4Players: 86 von 100 Punkte


----------



## hempsmoker (20. September 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

sieht wirklich ganz witzig aus.


----------



## ph1driver (20. September 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Habs mir geholt, und erst ca.45 min. gespielt. Leute bei dem Spiel geht mir echt mal die Pumpe

Die 15€ ist es auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## AMDman (20. September 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

fand ich jetzt net soo erschreckend...zumindest das im video net...da hat mich ja bioshock mehr verwirrt^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. September 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also dem video nach haut mich das auch nich um. da fand ich aber nich bioshock, sondern eher shellshock 2 schlimmer...wobei das ja eher panik ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wie The Dark Descent bei Spielern wirken kann

YouTube - The best Amnesia: The Dark Descent scares


----------



## Nucleus (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Scheint ja ein nettes Spiel zu sein 

Gibt es da immer nur einen Gegner, den man umgehen muss, oder wie?
Und kann man sich gar nicht zur Wehr setzen?


----------



## Noctor (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Gibts das wirklich nur über Steam als Download oder auch iwie im Laden oder so? Falls das mal jemand irgendwo sieht bitte hier reinschreiben!


----------



## Air0r (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

An Call of Cthulu kommt nichts ran, sorry.
Condemned hab ich auch schon gespielt. Dark Space ist mal gar nicht gruselig, das is einfach nur schlecht - fov 40, bissl grunzen un monster die auf dich zulaufen? Gruselig is da nur die steuerung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

haha, meinste nich ernst, oder? das is son typisches spiel was in der computer bild spiele drin is.
condemned muss ich dir zwar zustimmen, dass es nich gruselig is, wenn ich da mit ner satnge rumwackle. 
aber DEAD(!) SPACE is immernoch der könig der atmo und des grauens. da packt alone in the dark 3 ein und auch der ganze restliche kram...sogar FEAR


----------



## Razor2408 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wenn man in einem Horrorspiel eine Unreal Tournament Steuerung hätte wo die Waffe wie auf Speed durch die Maps "fliegt" wäre das ein EPIC FAIL ... ... 

Die Steuerung in Dead Space ist exzellent für ein Horrorspiel und man fühlt sich eben auch wie wenn in dem Anzug drin steckt. 
Was ich neben Dead Space auch nicht lange alleine im Dunkeln spielen kann ist *Siren Blood Curse* für die PS3. Das ist ein echter Schocker (siehe Pics).


----------



## hempsmoker (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Da kann ich meinen beiden vorrednern nur zustimmen!


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also Dead Space ist aufjeden auf Platz 1, ob der 2te Teil nächstes jahr mithalten kann bezweifle ich irgendwie, wegen dem Mp Part kommt mir das schon zu casualmässig vor. Dead Space hab ich bisher nur einmal durchgespielt und ich überlege immer wieder ob ich es nochmal machen soll aber dann fällt mir immer wieder ein solche Filme haste dir noch nie geschoben egal in welchen Game. Manche Stellen in dem Game warein einfach zu krass weshalb visceral auch gesagt das wird bei dem 2ten nicht mehr so sein, was aber überhaupt nicht Sinn der Sache ist. Deswegen klingt es so als würde Dead Space so ausgeschlachtet werden wie Resident Evil, nur weil die soviele Briefe von Leuten erhalten haben das diese das game nicht durchspielen konnten. Naja ich bin gespannt aber nach den Aussagen glaube ich nicht das die das die den ersten teil topen können.


----------



## Nucleus (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Abwarten 

OT:

Von wem hast Du Dich denn für Dein Avatarbild inspirieren lassen...?


----------



## Noctor (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Was sind denn z.B. so extreme Stellen in Dead Space? Hab das spiel ca. 3 mal durchgezockt, kann mich aber irgendwie an nix krasses mehr erinnern... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das die Nummer 1 sein soll. Kann auch nur bei mir so gewesen sein aber dadurch, dass die Gegner gegen die Waffen (ausgenommen Flammenwerfer) nicht ankommen, nicht mal auf Impossible, schwindet bei mir das Gefühl der Wehrlosigkeit und damit die Angst vor den Gegnern bzw. einem zu begegnen. Ich denke beim spielen von Dead Space hauptsächlich ans Munnisparen, um mehr Upgrades zu kaufen. Da kommt mir sowas wie Amnesia, wo man nur weglaufen kann, gruseliger vor.


----------



## Low (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Sowas ist alles subjektiv. Deswegen....


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hast du auf schwer (oder wie auch imemr das da heisst) gespielt? oder bin ich einfach nur zu schlecht gewesen, dass die gegner öfters nah ran kahmen?
das besondere an DS ist einfach, dass ich imemr das gefühl hatte gefanngen zu sein. während man bei silent hill teilweise einfach wegrennen konnte, war die größtenteils in ds nicht so einfach möglich.
große erwartungen setzt ich in den 2. teil nich, aber bekanntlich stirbt die hoffnung ja zuletzt. sonst bleibt zu hoffen, dass die mod community aktiv wird, aber dafür wirds schlehcht aussehen.

zu siren blood mal:
damals -als es released wurde- hatte ich das ganze mal verfolgt. machte auch von anfang an einen super eindruckt, jedoch lies es sich schlecht ohne ps3 spielen. ansonsten hätte cih es schon längst im schrank stehen gehabt


----------



## Noctor (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also das letzte mal hab ich auf impossible gespielt (höchste Stufe). Das mit dem gefangen sein stimmt schon, daran hab ich noch nie gedacht... Kann auch daran liegen, dass ich immer schon wusste, wo ein Gegner kommt und mich dementsprechend vorbereiten konnte.
Bei DS 2 dneke ich mal, dass das nicht an den ersten Teil rankommen wird, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht wird. Bei Bioshock hab ich das auch gedacht, weil dort ja im 2. Teil auch ien Multiplayer enthalten ist. Aber trotzdem hat mir der Singleplayer des 2. Teils auch gefallen. Aber die Gegner, die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, hauen mich jetzt noch nicht wirklich um. Diese Babys erinnern mich eher an Dantes Inferno und nicht an den Stil von DS 1, aber ic hhoffe mal, dass der Teil gut wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dead Space hab ich nun durch. Ist ein sehr aufregendes, gut gemachtes Spiel, aber auf Platz 1 der härtesten Horrorgames würd ich das nicht wählen. Da war schon Resident Evil 1 härter und Silent Hill sowieso.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Guck euch das mal an. Das ist so witzig.

YouTube - Holy shit, Amnesia WHAT THE FUUUCK

Guckt euch mal auch die letzte Minute von dem Video an. Das ist so genial xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEroDNc0fzQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dead Space hab ich nun durch. Ist ein sehr aufregendes, gut gemachtes Spiel, aber auf Platz 1 der härtesten Horrorgames würd ich das nicht wählen. Da war schon Resident Evil 1 härter und Silent Hill sowieso.



also ich hab vor kurzem resident evil 1 DC auf ps1 gespielt (super spiel) und ich vermute dass ihr früher einfach noch nicht so abgehärtet ward denn RE1 ist ja mal null null doppelnull angsteinflößend. die einzige stelle wo ich mich erschrocken hab war als die hunde durch das fenster in den gang reinspringen. aber um gruslig zu sein sind die monster einfach viel zu langsam. da ist dead space und condemned wo man nix sieht und alles auf einen zugerannt kommt ( ganz zu schweigen von der geräuschkulisse ) weit besser.

die vids sind geil^^


----------



## Raigen (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



> Da war schon Resident Evil 1 härter und Silent Hill sowieso.



Als ich RE1 zum ersten Mal gespielt hab war ich 6 Jahre alt glaub ich, und selbst da fand ich es nicht allzu erschreckend oder angsteinflößend (klingt komisch, ist aber so ) und ausserdem finde ich das DS um einiges härter als RE oder SH ist!



> YouTube - Amnesia: The Dark Descent - Scary Gameplay



Anmesia sieht sehr interessant aus, mal schauen ob ich mir das demnächst leiste!


----------



## Doney (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

sag ich doch^^

 ist amnesia eigentlich ein komplett waffenloses spiel? wäre cool... sowas such ich schon ewig. ich finde nämlich sobald man sich wehren kann isses nich mehr horror


----------



## Raigen (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Doney schrieb:


> ist amnesia eigentlich ein komplett waffenloses spiel? wäre cool... sowas such ich schon ewig. ich finde nämlich sobald man sich wehren kann isses nich mehr horror



Jo, hab mir mal ein paar Videos angesehen und das Spiel ist komplett ohne Waffen. Man muss halt immer wieder Rätsel lösen um in der Story voran zu kommen und dann immer wieder auch diesen Monstern ausweichen bzw. vor ihnen fliehen.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich fand auch, dass The Punisher ein grauenhaftes Spiel war !


----------



## blaidd (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



AMDman schrieb:


> (Amnesia) fand ich jetzt net soo erschreckend...zumindest das im video net...



Du mußt Amnesia selbst spielen, funktioniert sonst nicht. Das Spiel baut langsam psychologischen Druck auf, bis man völlig fertig vor dem Monitor sitzt. Während andere spiele Schocken, macht Amnesia Angst.

DAS finde ich eins der härtesten Horror Games. Nicht weil alle Nase lang irgendwas durch Fenster springt oder aus Schränken gewankt kommt, sondern weil es einfach so richtig furchteinflößend ist.

Kann man hier ausprobieren:
Amnesia: The Dark Descent

Sehr zu empfehlen. Die "Vorgänger": Penumbra waren auch schon klasse, das hier setzt aber noch einiges drauf.


Call of Cthulu kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen, wenn man auf ein paar Polygone verzichten kann...

Die Siren-Games oder Project Zero sind auch schön schaurig. Allerdings nur auf Konsole...

Clock Tower hat auch seine Momente... Auch wenn es nicht an die besten im Genre herranreichen kann.

Auf dem GameCube gibt's neben dem Resident Evil Remake bzw. RE: Zero auch noch Eternal Darkness. Eins meiner Lieblingsspiele.


----------



## The_Final (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



blaidd schrieb:


> Du mußt Amnesia selbst spielen, funktioniert sonst nicht. Das Spiel baut langsam psychologischen Druck auf, bis man völlig fertig vor dem Monitor sitzt. Während andere spiele Schocken, macht Amnesia Angst.
> 
> DAS finde ich eins der härtesten Horror Games. Nicht weil alle Nase lang irgendwas durch Fenster springt oder aus Schränken gewankt kommt, sondern weil es einfach so richtig furchteinflößend ist.
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich nur anschließen. Frictional Games sind (noch) ein Geheimtipp.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich habe mir mal Videos von Condemned 1/2 angeguckt und muss sagen wenn man da keinen Puls von 250+ hat (xD) dann weis ich auch nicht. Kann man das Spiel denn irgendwo noch kaufen? Da es ja beschlagnahmt wurde.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal Videos von Condemned 1/2 angeguckt und muss sagen wenn man da keinen Puls von 250+ hat (xD) dann weis ich auch nicht. Kann man das Spiel denn irgendwo noch kaufen? Da es ja beschlagnahmt wurde.



Sicher doch, im Ausland.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sicher doch, im Ausland.


Nice! Das Spiel macht einem schon vom zuschauen Angst! Habe eine Szene gesehen da war der Arm ab und der Mann ging in einen Spint danach musste man ihn suchen Handy klingelt Foto machen dann ein Foto vom gesicht machen auf einmal nimmt er die Hand. Baor ich hätte fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen.


----------



## hempsmoker (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ist auf alle Fälle kein Fehlkauf. Fast einzigartige Atmosphäre!


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned ist fast schon einzigartig. Konnte damals immer ca. 1 Stunde am Stück spielen, danach musste ich Pause machen um meinen Puls zu regenerieren.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Condemned ist fast schon einzigartig. Konnte damals immer ca. 1 Stunde am Stück spielen, danach musste ich Pause machen um meinen Puls zu regenerieren.


Kann ich mir gut Vorstellen. Das zock mal im Winter wo es schnell Dunkel wird und dann noch ohne Pause siehst dann aus wie eine Leiche.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ein möglichweise spitzen Horrorspiel names *Dead Island* soll noch 2011 erscheinen. 

Trailer: YouTube - Dead Island - Trailer 1 (HD)

Screenshots: Dead Island (PC) bei GameStar.de - Alle Screenshots in der Übersicht


----------



## Nucleus (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wow, ziemlich grausamer Trailer...


----------



## aloha84 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Weiß nicht ob das außer mir noch wer kennt?!
*Enemy Zero*

Das ist eine Mischung aus gerendertem grafikadventure, und ego-shooter. 4 CD-ROMS schwer!
Die Besonderheit ist das die Gegner unsichtbar sind, und man sie nur mit einem "beeper" akkustisch orten kann.
Auch das speichersystem war fies. man speicherte mit einem PDA im Spiel, dessen "Akku" entlud sich bei jedem speichern ein wenig....rein rechnerisch konnte man 20 mal oder so speichern, ABER der Akku entlud sich auch beim Spielstand laden......man war also gezwungen weite teile des games am Stück zu zocken.....
NERVENAUFREIBEND!
Ich sags mal mal so, wer das game zockt sollte sich vorher windeln anziehen!

hier damit ihr euch mal ne vorstellung machen könnt: (viel spaß)

YouTube - Enemy Zero (Sega Saturn)

Was haltet Ihr davon, falls Ihr es kennt....und falls nicht wie findet Ihr die Eindrücke aus dem Video?!


----------



## Mister HighSetting (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



blaidd schrieb:


> Du mußt Amnesia selbst spielen, funktioniert sonst nicht. Das Spiel baut langsam psychologischen Druck auf, bis man völlig fertig vor dem Monitor sitzt. Während andere spiele Schocken, macht Amnesia Angst.
> 
> DAS finde ich eins der härtesten Horror Games. Nicht weil alle Nase lang irgendwas durch Fenster springt oder aus Schränken gewankt kommt, sondern weil es einfach so richtig furchteinflößend ist.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich dir nur anschließen! Habe mir auch das Spiel geholt da ich schon einiges darüber gesehen und gehört habe (vor allem das Video wo Spieler beim spielen gefilmt werden). Ich muss dazu sagen das ich sonst kein großer Horrorgamespieler bin, habe vor Jahren Obscure gespielt und für toll befunden aber seit dem nichts mehr in dieser Richtung gezockt. Warum ich dann gleich mit so einem Brocken anfangen musste frage ich mich gerade auch!Das wirklich beängstigende an Amnesia ist die Tatsache das man seine Wiedersacher nicht töten kann und immer Angst hat in den nächsten Raum zu  gehen. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viel Überwindung es kosten kann eine Tür zu öffnen ! Und Türen gibts eine ganze Menge.Und von der Soundkulisse sprech ich jetzt mal gar nicht die ist einfach nur gigantisch! Ich will noch anmerken das das ganze um einiges härter wird wenn man es ALLEIN und im DUNKELN spielt, am besten noch mit Kopfhörer. Also wer nicht immer und überall Geballer brauch aber sich mal wieder so richtig gepflegt einscheißen will ist hier genau richtig. Wer es sich holt und schon nach der ersten halben Stunde mit zittrigen Fingern den Esc Knopf sucht sollte es schnellstmöglich deinstallieren den es wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## MasterFreak (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Metro is auch n bissl. Gruselig ^^


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich frage mich bis heute, warum sich viele bei F.E.A.R. So einnieseln. Es gab in dem ganzen Spiel EINE Szene, in der ich mich erschrocken habe. Der Rest war eher solide.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



mister highsetting schrieb:


> ich kann mich dir nur anschließen! Habe mir auch das spiel geholt da ich schon einiges darüber gesehen und gehört habe (vor allem das video wo spieler beim spielen gefilmt werden). Ich muss dazu sagen das ich sonst kein großer horrorgamespieler bin, habe vor jahren obscure gespielt und für toll befunden aber seit dem nichts mehr in dieser richtung gezockt. Warum ich dann gleich mit so einem brocken anfangen musste frage ich mich gerade auch!das wirklich beängstigende an amnesia ist die tatsache das man seine wiedersacher nicht töten kann und immer angst hat in den nächsten raum zu  gehen. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viel überwindung es kosten kann eine tür zu öffnen ! Und türen gibts eine ganze menge.und von der soundkulisse sprech ich jetzt mal gar nicht die ist einfach nur gigantisch! Ich will noch anmerken das das ganze um einiges härter wird wenn man es allein und im dunkeln spielt, am besten noch mit kopfhörer. Also wer nicht immer und überall geballer brauch aber sich mal wieder so richtig gepflegt einscheißen will ist hier genau richtig. Wer es sich holt und schon nach der ersten halben stunde mit zittrigen fingern den esc knopf sucht sollte es schnellstmöglich deinstallieren den es wird immer schlimmer.


 
this!


----------



## joraku (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich habe heute mal mit Dead Space 1 angefangen - ist eine andere Art Grusel als bei Amnesia (da habe ich bisher nur die Demo gespielt ). 

Zum Glück kann man sich bei Dead Space wehren.  Bin ich so abgestumpft? ISt die Grafik so veraltet oder ist der Splatteranteil in DS1 nicht so schlimm wie manche immer behaupten? Also diese "Gewalt" löst bei mir keine Ängste aus, viel eher sind es die Geräusche in den Passagen wo man den Feind nicht sieht.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



joraku schrieb:


> ... ist eine andere Art Grusel als bei Amnesia (da habe ich bisher nur die Demo gespielt ). ...


 Also wenn du dich bei Dead Space nicht sehr gruselst probier Amnesia doch einfach mal, die paar € sind es auf alle Fälle Wert! Ich bin gerade bei schätzungsweiße 80-85% und ich kann dir sagen: Du wünscht dir solche Stellen wie mit dem Wassermonster aus der Demo wieder her, den später musst du in Räume die einfach nur ABARTIG sind! Schon allein was das Inventar angeht !


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich hab die Demo von Amnesia gespielt es ist gut, das spielprinzip haben die sich von Haunting Ground und Clocktower abgeschaut.


----------



## joraku (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Also wenn du dich bei Dead Space nicht sehr gruselst probier Amnesia doch einfach mal, die paar € sind es auf alle Fälle Wert! Ich bin gerade bei schätzungsweiße 80-85% und ich kann dir sagen: Du wünscht dir solche Stellen wie mit dem Wassermonster aus der Demo wieder her, den später musst du in Räume die einfach nur ABARTIG sind! Schon allein was das Inventar angeht !



Wenn es das nächste Mal bei Steam reduziert ist werde ich zuschlagen


----------



## Mister HighSetting (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



joraku schrieb:


> Wenn es das nächste Mal bei Steam reduziert ist werde ich zuschlagen


 
Mach das, obwohl die 14,99€ die es im Moment kosten auch voll in Ordnung sind!


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



joraku schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal mit Dead Space 1 angefangen - ist eine andere Art Grusel als bei Amnesia (da habe ich bisher nur die Demo gespielt ).
> 
> Zum Glück kann man sich bei Dead Space wehren.  Bin ich so abgestumpft? ISt die Grafik so veraltet oder ist der Splatteranteil in DS1 nicht so schlimm wie manche immer behaupten? Also diese "Gewalt" löst bei mir keine Ängste aus, viel eher sind es die Geräusche in den Passagen wo man den Feind nicht sieht.


 
Naja das Spiel an sich ist schon extrem Brutal, aber die Schockmomente mit der Musikuntermalung holen da am meisten raus.


----------



## trnapster (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Amnesia gehört definitiv in die Topliste

Einfach genial, obwohl die Rätseleinlagen mit der Zeit ein wenig nerven. Aber stimmig ist die Atmung der Hauptfigur. Passt perfekt zu den Horrormomenten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



trnapster schrieb:


> Was mir noch fehlt ist Amnesia: The Dark Decent
> 
> Ein Indie Survival Horrorspiel der Extraklasse mit einigen Rätseleinlagen


 Genau das mit geschlossenem Headset im Dunkeln 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Per4mance (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich fand bis jetzt dead space und Condemned ganz nett. fear war nen shooter mit nen paar schock einlagen


früher war noch Resident Evil aufm sega saturn gruslig


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Resident Evil gabs aufm Sega Saturn?


----------



## Per4mance (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

jo war ja das gegegnstück zur ps1


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Hmm... damals muss dieses ominöse "Cross-Plattform"-dingens begonnen haben


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dead Space 1 habe ich durch...is schon nen lustiges Game.

Dead Space 2 kommt am we dran, soll ja noch ne runde besser sein?!

Was das Blut angeht bei DS 1 is ja bei Fear 2 (uncut) mehr los.

Hat wer schon Fear 3 am gange?


----------



## jurawi (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

also silent hill 2 ist das beste horrorspiel das ich kenne  hammer atmosphäre und super story !!


----------



## hd5870 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also *Condemned* hab ich mir eben von einem Freund besorgt, kannte das Spiel bisher nicht.
Mal schauen, ob es wirklich so derb ist.*
*


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2011)

Die Condemned Teile ist hart und sehr gut. Habe sogar den zweiten Teil davon aus England besorgen lassen für die Xbox. Condemned sind gruselig,hart,atmosphärisch toll und grafisch schick! So muss es sein!


----------



## hd5870 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also ich fand Condemned jetzt nicht so schlimm, da find ich Stalker SOC gruseliger.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Obwohl man bei Condemned "nur" gegen Menschen kämpfen muss, fand ich es ebenfalls viel gruseliger als Stalker. Man erinnere sich an das Kaufhaus mit den Schaufensterpuppen.


----------



## hempsmoker (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dein Vorredner fand allerdings Stalker gruseliger


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Man erinnere sind an das Kaufhaus mit den Schaufensterpuppen.



Oh ja, das war damals genial. Da liefs einem eiskalt den Rücken runter.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Bei Stalker ist es halt so das die relativ selten auftreten und gerade der bloodsucker sorgt für den einen oder anderen Schreckmoment.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Dein Vorredner fand allerdings Stalker gruseliger


Aber der davor nicht.

@Topic:Was Condemned an Spannung bzw. eher Angespanntheit noch übertrumpft ist allerdings Dead Space (1). Das konnte ich nur in Häppchen von etwa 60-90 Minuten genießen, dann wurde es mir zu stressig.


----------



## Conqi (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ganz klar Amnesia, das alleine, nachts, im Dunkeln... also danach noch aufzustehen, um ins Bad zu kommen, kostet echt Überwindung. Es ist ein grusel, den ich dem von Dead Space und Co. vorziehe, es zieht seinen Horror wirklich aus dem was nicht passiert und das unheimlich gut. Bei Dead Space schwingen mir die Entwickler zu oft die grobe Horror-Keule und lassen einfach Horden von Viechern durch Wände und Decke springen, nicht so mein Fall (natürlich immer noch ziemlich gruselig). Amnesia bringt mich wirklich dazu, dass ichs keine längere Zeit am Stück spielen kann.


----------



## joraku (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich finde in Dead Space die Momente gruseliger wo noch nichts aus den Wänden springt. Ab dem Moment wo mir so ein Necromorphensdings gegenüber steht geht es eigentlich und das Ding wird gecuttet. 

Da gibt es doch so Stellen wo so große Löcher in der Wand sind - also die Löcher sind richtig zerborsten. Als ich zum ersten Mal an so einem Loch vorbeigekommen bin dachte ich: " OH - was kommt da jetzt gleich raus!?" und bin ganz vorsichtig dran vorbeigelaufen. Natürlich kam nichts raus. Dann war der Traktorstrahl wieder aktiviert und ich wollte zurück zur Bahnstation und ich komme auf so ein Loch zu schießt plötzlich so ein langer Armn raus den man an einer bestimmten Stelle treffen musste.^^ Da war ich überrascht. Jetzt bin ich vorsichtig wenn ich wieder einen Weg zum zweiten Mal gehe.


----------



## chickenwingattack (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also früher habe ich mich in Half-Life erschocken...

Nach Doom 3 dachte ich mich kann nix mehr erschrecken..

aber als ich dann mal Fear 1 zockte dachte ich mir dagegen ist Doom3 ja harmlos


----------



## Shibu (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also F.E.A.R auf 1! hab ich bis heute einfach die hosen voll von! ich konnte es nie beenden...ich hab mir das damals direkt aus der videothek geholt, abends ich alleine in meiner großen, noch recht leeren wohnung...im stock dunklen. und ich depp war auch noch so intelligent mir voher alle videos auf der dvd anzuschauen. da hatte ich eigentlich schon kein nerv mehr zu spielen^^ naja habs trozdem getan und nach der zweiten mission, glaub ich, ausgemacht, deinstalliert und wieder zurück gegeben...ich glaube ich war kurz vorm herzkasper als ich in diese halle lief und sich mein team in schwarzen rauch auflöste und dieses kleine psycho misstück vor mir stand!!!!


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Juni 2011)

Codemned ist echt Hardcore. Ein kumpel von mir hat es gestern bekommen und es ist unspielbar. Nach ca. 1 stunde musste jeder von uns 2-3 stunden pause machen da es sonst zu Kreislaufproblemen führen konnte.  Die Ki der gegner ist klasse!


----------



## jurawi (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

@Lan_Party welches condemned habt ihr gespielt ???


----------



## orca113 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also so schlimm auch wieder net Aber es ist schon hart. Nervlich ist das erste belastender wie ich finde.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



jurawi schrieb:


> @Lan_Party welches condemned habt ihr gespielt ???


 Das erste. Ist einfach nur extreme. Jetzt verstehe ich wiso es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist..würde bestimmt einige Herzinfarkte bringen.


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Fear is einfach nur Super !!!


----------



## hd5870 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Codemned ist echt Hardcore. Ein kumpel von mir hat es gestern bekommen und es ist unspielbar. Nach ca. 1 stunde musste jeder von uns 2-3 stunden pause machen da es sonst zu Kreislaufproblemen führen konnte.  Die Ki der gegner ist klasse!


 
Also ich habs in einem Stück durchgespielt, so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

condemned hatte mich komischerweise auhc kaum gekrantz.
klar isses net schlecht, aber da hab ich bei Left 4 Daéad mehr angst xD


----------



## Manicmanuel (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Mich hat vor langer Zeit auf der PS2 "Fatal Frame" geschockt... zu dem Anfängen war es auf der PS1 "Resident Evil" ... das war nachts der Hammer... in der letzten Zeit hat mir F.E.A.R gut gefallen.... war eigentlich so das Highlight in den letzten Jahren. 

Wobei ich auch zugeben muss, dass ich Condemned noch garnicht gespielt habe.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

solltest du evtl mal in angriff nehmen. lohnt sich, es mal gespielt zu haben. sollteste ja mitlerweile schon für ne stange wasser bekommen.


----------



## Xrais (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

1.Amnesia
2.Condemned
3.Dead Space 2
4.F.E.A.R


----------



## ph1driver (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Füge mal AvP2 zu der Liste dazu, dann passt das.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also ich fand Condemned richtig hart den anfang jedenfalls.  Aber am aller härtesten ist "Hello Kitty Abenteuer Insel".


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Naja. FEAR war damals schon hart.
Aber von den Splattereffekten eindeutig Postal 2, dafür dass dieses Spiel schon 8 Jahre alt ist ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Habe Dead Space vor 2 Tagen auf dem PC gezockt an sich ein gutes Spiel aber diese 3rd Person Optik geht mir echt auf den Senkel 15min. gezockt gleich wieder von der HDD gehauen.


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich finde third-person-shooter auch zum kotzen.
Hab ich noch nie gemocht und werde es auch nie mögen.
Weiß zwar nich warum, ist hald glaub ich Geschmackssache


----------



## hempsmoker (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ist - wie schon oft gesagt - in dem Spiel aber Pflicht. Alles ander würde bei Dead Space einfach nicht funktionieren. Ich meine damit, dass dann nicht die richtige Stimmung auf kommt.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

HAHA Dead Space is richtig Splatter Game  was macht man da schon außa monstern die arme abzuhacken  
@ ph1driver
was zur hölle ist AvP2 !? kann mir das mal einer sagen (hab kein bock zu googlen )


----------



## Conqi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Denke mal Alien vs Predator 2 

Also da hat das Schreiben des Kommentars wahrscheinlich länger gedauert als eben mal AvP2 in die Adresszeile zu tippen^^


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> HAHA Dead Space is richtig Splatter Game  was macht man da schon außa monstern die arme abzuhacken


 Ist mir aufgefallen. xD Leider nervt mich die Perspektive.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

 Thirty  Haha stimmt alien vs. preadator kenn ich auch ganz witzig das game ^^


----------



## KampfKeks_ (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich würde sagen  Condemned, wird richtig geil Atmosphere aufgebaut also mir gefällt es sehr gut und wenn man das alleine zu Hause zockt bekommt man schiss. Ist schon sehr krank das Game


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

alle reden von Condemned oder so worum gehts n da !?


----------



## kamiki09 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> alle reden von Condemned oder so worum gehts n da !?



Ich sag nur, wenn du es nicht kennst: SPIELEN!!!!


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Es geht um einen Serienmörder der Serienmörder jagt.  Das Spiel ist der Killer! Das muss man gezockt haben.


----------



## ph1driver (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned ist einfach nur Psycho. Aber Genial.


----------



## MasterFreak (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

 cool muss ich mal playn !!!


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:
			
		

> cool muss ich mal playn !!!



Guck dir keine Videos dazu an!!! Auf gar keinen fall!!! Das war nähmlich mein fehler, Ich habe mir videos vom spiel angeguckt und da wurden die geilsten stellen schon mittelmäßig weil ich sie kannte..also keine videos zu dem spiel gucken!


----------



## steveO (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

OH MANN xD  ! wenn ich an damals zurückdenke , als ich: Amnesia The dark Descent``  durchspielen musste 
ja MUSSTE weil es einfach zu spannend war .
Amnesia ist das einzigste spiel , das mir echt angst macht  und mich teilweise in panik versetzt
ab und zu habe ich sogar pausen eingelegt haha xD .
Nun ja , mann hat keine waffen , mann kann sich nicht wehren , mann ist hilflos der dunkelheit und ihren monstern ausgeliefert.
Der schlimmste feind ist die Dunkelheit , das Ungewisse in das mann sich stürzen muss , hinter jeder Ecke lauert das böse  und mann weiss nie wann es zu schlägt.
Was ich persönlich echt gut fand , waren die rätsel 
Manche teils einfach und manche echte knobelaufgaben.
Das ist echt ein muss  für Horrorfans !! 
Das game ist mehr oder weniger ein ego-survival ( kein shooter )

Hier noch ein trailer ^^ : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M627-obxNzg


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

resident evil 1 fand ich damals echt gruselig..und das lag nicht nur an der psx grafik!


----------



## Zero- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich würd mal sagen Amnesia ist gruselig!


----------



## Berat23 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich fand resident evil auch häftig, im moment ist mein aktuelles pc horror spiel aber amnesia the dark descent. Probier das mal nachts zu spielen ist relativ witzig


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Resident Evil und Dead Space. Würde sagen Dead Space noch mehr. Auch der zweite Teil haut rein.


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Dead Space is einfach nur brutal und nicht gruselig ! Amnesia hört sich gut an werds mal Playn !


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Dead Space is einfach nur brutal und nicht gruselig ! Amnesia hört sich gut an werds mal Playn !


 Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Spiele ruhig mal Amnesia.
Ach, und Amnesia ist nich nur Horror sondern auch krank!(je näher am Ende, desto kränker)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Dead Space is einfach nur brutal und nicht gruselig ! Amnesia hört sich gut an werds mal Playn !



Naja Grusel kommt schon auf, bei der Steuerung. Amnesia muss ich mir mal reinziehen, ansonsten gibts ja momentan Nix.


----------



## Patze93 (4. Juli 2011)

Amnesia is auch ziemlich krass finden ich


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Dead Space is einfach nur brutal und nicht gruselig !


 Naja, das hat schon ganz schöne Schockmomente. Und auch die Atmosphäre ist gruselig.

Amnesia kenne ich net.


----------



## Indrix (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich fand Scratches III zimlich harrestreubend =P

es passiert zwar so gut wie nie was da es ja ein Klick and point game ist aber da man sich die ganze zeit darauf fixiert das gleich was passiert ist es um so übler wenn dann aufmal doch was vorbei huscht oder irgend welche gereusche zu hören sind^^.

Und es ist zimlisch knifflig was die rätsel angeht.


----------



## MasterFreak (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

wieso wird das game immer kranker ???


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Juli 2011)

Welches?


----------



## KampfKeks_ (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ich würde sagen Condemned, sehr gutes Horrorgame.


----------



## Indrix (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Condemned ist auch richtig geil da geb ich dir recht


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Wieso Amnesia immer kranker wird am ende !? 
Hab letztens mal wieder FEAR 2 gespielt. Schönes Feeling, ist aber nicht soo gruselig. Obwohl manche momente echt.. tja komisch sind ^^
Alles in allem ist Fear aber sehr schön !!!


----------



## SyN-Flood (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Alan Wake ist auch ziehmlich gut ,weiß nicht ob das hier schon erwähnt worden ist


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ich erinner noch heute daran, wie ich als 12  jähriger bei meinem cousin an der PS1 resident evil1 & silent hill gespielt habe. es kam danach immer mal wieder vor, dass ich angst hatte in den keller oder in die schule zu gehen.


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

hahaha  Tja ja das kommt davon wen man mit 12 Horror Games spielt  ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Wieso Amnesia immer kranker wird am ende !?
> (...)


 Soll ich dir jetzt die gesamte Story erzählen?
Spiele es einfach mal durch und am Ende wird es immer kranker.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Mister HighSetting (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Soll ich dir jetzt die gesamte Story erzählen?
> Spiele es einfach mal durch und am Ende wird es immer kranker.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Das einzige Horrorgame was mich jemals richtig geschockt und geängstigt hat! Am Anfang ahnt man nicht welche kranken Dinge und Räumlichkeiten einen noch bevorstehen. Es ist wichtig im Dunkeln und ALLEIN zu spielen.


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Penumbra: Im Halbschatten - Episode 1 ist das zufällig Amnesia !? Etwas anderes kann ich net finden !


----------



## hempsmoker (21. Juli 2011)

Ne, Amnesia ist Amnesia . Gibts glaub ich auch nur bei Steam zum runter laden.


----------



## Aufpassen (21. Juli 2011)

Metro 2033 ist bei mir weit oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Ja Amnesia gibt es nur bei Steam. Ist aber nicht schlimm da es nicht sonderlich groß ist (ca. 1GB). Es lohnt sich!


----------



## der Türke (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

Also ich finde amnesia"s ende ziemlıch schwach...... es gibt ganze 3 mögliche enden....


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Das einzige Horrorgame was mich jemals richtig geschockt und geängstigt hat! Am Anfang ahnt man nicht welche kranken Dinge und Räumlichkeiten einen noch bevorstehen. Es ist wichtig im Dunkeln und ALLEIN zu spielen.


 Und mit Headset! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



der Türke schrieb:


> Also ich finde amnesia"s ende ziemlıch schwach...... es gibt ganze 3 mögliche enden....


 
Ja es hat einen nicht vom Hocker gehauen aber es ging. Das gesamte Spielerlebnis vorneweg entschädigt dafür aber umsomehr.



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Und mit Headset!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Ja das ist auch richitg, ich habe aber kein Headset. Da mussten eben die Boxen herhalten, und wenn man die laut aufdreht reicht das auch schon loker aus um einen in Panik zu versetzen .


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ok ich werd mal bei Steam nachschauen ! thx ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> ok ich werd mal bei Steam nachschauen ! thx ^^


 Es gibt eine Demo, falls du es noh nicht weißt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

joo ich werds schon finden  ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> joo ich werds schon finden  ^^


 Ich sage das, damit du nicht ein Spiel käufst, welches du nicht willst 
Denn Amnesia im hellen mit Lautsprechern und am besten noch einem Menschen wirkt ziemlich langweilig und einfach. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

ok mach ich im Dunkeln mit Sourround System und 56 zoll monitor (3d) !!!
oder ich benutz meinen Kh


----------



## PEG96 (26. Juli 2011)

Am besten noch mit headtrecking, 3D versteht sich.


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Härtestes Horror-Game*

 natürlich alles !!!


----------

